# Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Last week’s Raw played host to one of the most out-of-control brawls in WWE history, when Brock Lesnar and The Undertaker traded punches all over the arena before local law enforcement — not to mention nearly the entire WWE locker room — intervened and put an end to the carnage.
> 
> With an anticipated WrestleMania 30 rematch between The Beast Incarnate and The Deadman looming at SummerSlam, Triple H and Stephanie McMahon are no doubt taking steps to ensure that their blockbuster main event is protected and that the weeks leading up to The Biggest Party of the Summer are as smooth as possible. Expect The Authority to assert their power on Monday night.














> After Charlotte scored a big win over Brie Bella and Sasha Banks at WWE Battleground last week, the daughter of two-time WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair conquered “Brie Mode” once again on Raw. Sasha, meanwhile, made former Divas Champion Paige submit to the Bank Statement that same night, proving that Team B.A.D. — Beautiful And Dangerous — more than lives up to their ominous moniker.
> 
> The Bella Twins countered the emergent threat of Team B.A.D. by defeating The Boss and Naomi on SmackDown, but Team Bella can hardly rest on its laurels, especially considering that they’ve yet to earn a victory over Team Paige since the group’s formation.
> 
> As these trios jockey for position, it’s clear that despite their differences, Team B.A.D. and Team Paige each have Team Bella and the coveted Divas Championship in their sights. Which team should Nikki, Brie and Alicia Fox fear more? Should The Bella Twins continue fighting a war on two fronts, or will we see them turn their adversaries against one another?














> Is it “Fight, Owens, Fight” or “Run, Owens, Run”? That was the question coming out of SmackDown, when K.O. walked out on his match against Rusev. The scenario was not all that different than what we witnessed on Raw, when Owens abandoned Rusev in the night’s Six-Man Tag Team Match. Cesaro — who takes immense pride in his ability to entertain the WWE Universe — confronted Owens about his disappearing act on Thursday night, and was met with a retaliatory Pop-up Powerbomb before SmackDown went off the air.
> 
> Cesaro isn’t one to back down from a challenge, and Owens was clearly throwing down a gauntlet of some kind by assaulting the former United States Champion. Will we see these rivals collide on Raw? And if they do, will Owens stand and fight or will he retreat once again?














> At WWE Battleground, Luke Harper officially rejoined Bray Wyatt’s macabre family, helping The Eater of Worlds defeat Roman Reigns. The following night, Dean Ambrose aided his former Shield “.......,” saving The Big Dog from a savage two-on-one assault.
> 
> Even though The Lunatic Fringe is the uncrowned king of mind games — just ask Seth Rollins — Ambrose still fell victim to Wyatt’s theatrics on SmackDown, when The New Face of Fear and his ....ing disciple distracted the unstable Superstar and cost him his match with Sheamus. Will Ambrose and Reigns be ready should Wyatt and Harper strike again? Can you ever truly be ready when The Wyatt Family is involved?














> Last week on Raw, United States Champion John Cena told WWE World Heavyweight Champion that “it’s not the title that makes the man, it’s the man that makes the title,” going on to call The Architect a “joke” and a disgrace of a champion. The Cenation leader then issued a challenge to throw down, right then and there, and the so-called “Future of WWE” instead vacated the ring.
> 
> Although Rollins defeated Cesaro in a highly competitive SmackDown main event, Cena made an interesting point: Have Rollins’ nefarious actions as of late made the WWE Universe lose respect for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship? Is the United States Title more prestigious because of the fighting champion who holds it? Regardless, we wouldn’t be surprised if the tense exchange between Cena and Rollins last Monday night spurs another altercation — perhaps a more physical one — this week.
> 
> Tune in to Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and don’t miss Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, exclusively on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*This shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone, but I'm most excited to see what they do with the Divas.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Raw was great on Monday, the best in a long time, hopefully they can put together something similar tomorrow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Is Brock Lesnar scheduled for RAW? That will determine whether I watch or not.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

:gameover

Just give me Orton/Owens just ONCE please


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Lesnar isn't scheduled for this week's Raw, but he's back next week so it's fine. (Y) Not sure about Taker though.

Hopefully we see:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm looking forward to it, I have a feeling something good is gonna happen.












































Did I really just say that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Where is RAW this week? I am more interested in the Divas currently, as the Owens garbage has left a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Have not been this excited for RAW in years, last week was stellar and I hope we can keep this going.

New US Champ please.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Where is RAW this week? I am more interested in the Divas currently, as the Owens garbage has left a bitter taste in my mouth.


OKC, which is a notoriously awful crowd. With that and no Lesnar appearing, I've already got a bad feeling about this Raw. Think I'll just skip it and watch the White Sox instead. They've been on a nice little roll lately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Chrome said:


> OKC, which is a notoriously awful crowd. With that and no Lesnar appearing, I've already got a bad feeling about this Raw. Think I'll just skip it and watch the White Sox instead. They've been on a nice little roll lately.


Chrome with that Star Wars bad feeling about this. Probably a great call to watch baseball. I will watch RAW, just to see if they can build on a good show from last week or get quagmired in Vince's inconsistent, often poor, booking.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm torn over whether to watch. RAW has a habit of being great one week and a letdown the next. Last week's brawl was awesome but there's no Brock this week and i'm not sure if Undertaker will appear if there's no Brock. Unless it's revealed that he's working with the Authority.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm really looking forward to this. I credit the recent quality spike in Raw to the fact that finally, more than just Cena & the ME scene have some focus.

Right now, we have:
Lesnar vs Undertaker
Owens/Cesaro/Rusev
Reigns/Ambrose vs Wyatt/Harper
Cena & Rollins
Divas Revolution
Neville vs Stardust
All of these programs fresh, & getting attention. About time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Lesnar vs Undertaker
Owens/Cesaro/Rusev
Reigns/Ambrose vs Wyatt/Harper

Have certainly peaked my interest, and i hope they can somehow follow up on last weeks excellent Raw. Probably be a filler now ive said that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Only thing I give a fuck about is that fact it's in OK and Swagger might make it on RAW or Superstars and Brock/Taker. Everything else I don't care about because dat incompetency by WWE.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Authority to open Raw and Stephanie to bang on about last week's brawl. Can see it now, they'll have to address it with both Taker/Brock not on Raw by the looks of it.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

RAW is worth watching for the first time since WrestleMania.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Excited for RAW to see if they can build off what was a good RAW last week. With no Lesnar and Undertaker scheduled, though, it's hard to say. Even still, there are other things I'm looking forward to, like the Ambrose/Reigns vs. Wyatt/Harper fued, as well as the divas. Owens/Cesaro/Rusev also has me interested. 

I'm just hoping for another good RAW this week.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

They'll build some more matches, maybe start spamming owens vs rusev vs cesaro?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



amhlilhaus said:


> They'll build some more matches, maybe start spamming owens vs rusev vs cesaro?


What about Ziggler?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Wonder if we get a new Wyatt Family member?*


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Brock said:


> Authority to open Raw and Stephanie to bang on about last week's brawl. Can see it now, they'll have to address it with both Taker/Brock not on Raw by the looks of it.


:deanfpalm
Well at least I just have to watch 2 hours because I am so skipping that segment.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Wonder if we get a new Wyatt Family member?*


I would like to Bo-lieve that we will!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm very much looking forward to the ReGenesis of Curtis Axel.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Well let's see...

I think the most interesting reaction will be how WWE handles the you know who situation. I assume there will be people who will be chanting his name. Will WWE act like a kid with their fingers in their ears and their eyes closed screaming at the top of their lungs or will they address the big red & yellow elephant in the room.

No Brock Lesnar will mean this RAW won't be as exciting but hopefully something is planned to keep us viewers hooked.

Swagger should get some TV time since it's his home state, but wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't even make it on the Network shows this week.

Maybe this will finally be the week David Otunga accepts the U.S. Open Challenge.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Im sure Heyman may well cut a promo of some sorts. I hope they don't just do a recap of last week, and move on with the rest of the show. Keep the momentum up.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Hopefully Becky picks up her first win this week :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Becky is going to be highlighting her submission hold and taking that W, Anything less shall disappoint me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Becky to get a win tonight would be awesome indeed. Becky vs Alicia would be a good match.*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Match predictions for tonight:

Cena/Orton vs Rollins/Sheamus
Ambrose vs Harper
Divas
Miz/Big Show shit
Rusev vs Cesaro or Owens 
Maybe R Truth
And the Tag team champs in action


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone, but I'm most excited to see what they do with the Divas.*


I'm not excited about what they will eventually do (simply because Nikki is horrible but she's dating Cena and by association, Brie will be up there too).. but I am excited for now in that Banks, Lynch, and Flair Jr are awesome.

Unfortunately, we all know what happened to Emma and Paige has been misused...they need to phase out all the bad divas and really focus on the talented ones... if you want us to take divas seriously.

Actually the first step is to stop calling them divas and say WOMEN'S CHAMP like NXT...


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

What's happening with the women tonight? Does the homeless girl have a match?

Might just skip RAW in that case and catch Unreal :mark:


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Please don't have Cena/Rollins at Summerslam, for the love of God have mercy on our souls :nowords :imout


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So probably no Brock or Taker tonight? This is the downside of having two part timers feud. Heyman will do yeoman's work as he cuts another good promo, but please, do not have a bolt of lightning strike Heyman's microphone and have that constitute an Undertaker "appearance." Wish they both would be there tonight, but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Tonight's episode will probably see a massive drop in quality compare to last weeks episode, especially if there is no Lesnar tonight.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

From the looks of it Cena is going to keep the U.S title for Summerslam. champino vs champion match


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ted said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> > They'll build some more matches, maybe start spamming owens vs rusev vs cesaro?
> ...


I don't know. Throw him in for giggles.

I do predict he gets a pin on rusev during their feud, and he may win it if they're still serious about making lana a bigget star


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

wwefan123 said:


> Please don't have Cena/Rollins at Summerslam, for the love of God have mercy on our souls


The fans rejected reigns.

Cena is the instrument of our punishment. We must face vinces wrath.

Cena winslololmao!#$ goes on a won streak like we've never seen, pinning everybody in under 10 minutes. Goes through the roster until only reigns is left.

By that time, we'll be begging for Reigns to win


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

In before the fuckery

Also no Brock this week is gonna suck he is the only one making Raw good


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



wwefan123 said:


> Please don't have Cena/Rollins at Summerslam, for the love of God have mercy on our souls :nowords :imout


Better than Kane/Rollins.


It is going to suck that there's no Brock/Taker, but after last week what in the hell could they do to keep that level up between the two?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Hopefully Owens answers the US Open challenge and Rollins costs Cena the belt. Thus having Owens vs. Cesaro at Summerslam. Rusev can go after Ryback for the IC title.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Cena US Open Challenge. Drop the title dickweeeeeeeed.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


Think you had this last week and look how that turned out. 

But yeah, i can imagine quite a bit of filler tonight. Still, im looking forward to the Reigns/Ambrose/Wyatt's stuff, and what they do with Owens/Rusev/Cesaro.

Cena/Rollins got off to a shit start IMO last week, so that can only go one way. Match should be good at least.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Interested to see what happens with Cesaro/Owens and the divas.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Have not been this excited for RAW in years, last week was stellar and I hope we can keep this going.
> 
> New US Champ please.*


CENA needs to open the show with the US challenge, have Owens come out and fight him one last time, Rollins comes out for commentary to cost Cena the title.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Hoping for some freshness on the show.

Praying for Ambrose HEEL turn....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Should be good.

Anyone know if Sting will be there?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

It's HHH's birthday today, do you think the Authority will throw a party for him? :hunter


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

i wanna see some more Brock / taker but authority probably suspended em both -.-


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> It's HHH's birthday today, do you think the Authority will throw a party for him? :hunter


Oh that's all we need. Hopefully they'll let it pass.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Brock said:


> Oh that's all we need. Hopefully they'll let it pass.


I really hope it doesn't happen, but it's the type of thing they would do.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Raw the last few weeks has ranged from decent-to-good-to-awesome!!
Please dont let this raw be the dropping off point.

And let the divas have/get the time needed and not rushed.
Wwe you have been doing great here. Keep-it-up!!!!


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



KuritaDavion said:


> Better than Kane/Rollins.
> 
> 
> It is going to suck that there's no Brock/Taker, but after last week what in the hell could they do to keep that level up between the two?


As a huge Kane mark I'd rather watch THE BIG RED MACHINE take on Rollins over CENAWINSLOL. But hey, just my opinion


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


I really think that will be needed this week as theres no Brock, no Undertaker and Seth will probably bore us with a 20 minute promo


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Is Bork coming tonight?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Maybe they can have someone else stake their claim to Rollin's prize and add more challengers to the match at SummerSlam.*


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fight Owens fight and fingers crossed win Owens win!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Xavier Woods
✔ @XavierWoodsPhD

So apparently #TheNewDay and the rest of the roster has to be on the ramp at the beginning or #Raw tonight... No clue what's going on.
10:20 PM - 27 Jul 2015


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Hopefully Owens answers the US Open challenge and Rollins costs Cena the belt. Thus having Owens vs. Cesaro at Summerslam. Rusev can go after Ryback for the IC title.


Best possible solution, IMO. That'd really be the saving grace to what is shaping up to be a lousy Summerfest.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

If I was booking RAW I would have tight ass security surrounding the arena for Brock/Taker.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Why do you guys want Owens to take the title off Cena now? Kinda feels pointless seeing how he lost to Cena the last 2 times without any shenanigans.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Might Guy said:


> Why do you guys want Owens to take the title off Cena now? Kinda feels pointless seeing how he lost to Cena the last 2 times without any shenanigans.


While a PPV win would have been great, it's still better than nothing. I'd rather see Owens as US Champion over Cena or anyone else at this point.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Here's hoping we get a new Wyatt tonight, going from Twitter, i'm guessing it's Leo Kruger. No complaints about that, especially if it means the Adam Rose character is dead.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So they are going to start off RAW with the roster on the ramp? Are they really going to make a huge horrible deal with Triple Hs birthday as a way to troll the fans? Lets hope not.

I like the idea of Owens vs. Cena with Rollins costing Cena the US title. Its clear that no one is going to beat Cena one on one right now so thats the best alternative. I still don't want to see Cena anywhere near the WWE WHC any time soon though. Rollins reign has been bad, but not bad enough for Cena to pad his title reign numbers.

Looking forward to the Wyatt Family and the Divas of course.


----------



## AlphaDigma (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm actually looking forward to Raw tonight. Last week was one of the more enjoyable episodes for me.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

WWE Superstars have been ordered to do WHAT on WWE Raw tonight on USA Network?

http://www.facebook.com/wwe/posts/10153146142516443


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Shishara said:


> Hoping for some freshness on the show.
> 
> Praying for Ambrose HEEL turn....


I'll be praying with you .......


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'll turn it on at 8pm, if I see HHH's nose and Steph's fake tits come out then it's time to leave. Don't want to waste 20 minutes on that.

Then back around 9pm, 10pm and, if I stay awake, 11pm to see what starts the hour.

That being said, if it's not the Nose and the Tits to start it off, maybe the show will have some promise.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



RyanPelley said:


> Best possible solution, IMO. That'd really be the saving grace to what is shaping up to be a lousy Summerfest.


Well the best possible solution would have been to just let Owens win..the US title, then that's the blow off so Cena vs Rollins and Owens vs Cesaro at SS

but oh well..


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dollars to donuts Taker/Brock are going to take the week off. Man it would be great if they use that extra time to build up the rest of the roster. While I am happy to see Cesaro on the preview, there is no mention of Rusev. If the Rose/Krueger whispers have any weight I would be excited to see that turn. Stoked to see Ambrose on the preview of course. Not thrilled about Cena shoveling a truck full of fruity pebbles onto Rollins, however. Overall, shaping up to be a lackluster RAW, may just check in periodically while looking at some other things. Just started Season 2 of Arrow on Netflix and I am hooked!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Might Guy said:


> Why do you guys want Owens to take the title off Cena now? Kinda feels pointless seeing how he lost to Cena the last 2 times without any shenanigans.


Well i don't know, it will be a great change to see Kevin Owens with the title instead of Cena. Also Cena can finally start putting new talent ahead of him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

hmm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

They'll be ordered to sing Happy Birthday to Triple H, no doubt.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



AlphaDigma said:


> I'm actually looking forward to Raw tonight. Last week was one of the more enjoyable episodes for me.


Awesome show last week!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph will give HHH a birthday gift..she fires the entire roster cause they failed hard last week


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ya'll are in OK tonight. Please give my boy Swags some airtime. :zayn3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Some Fuckery is gonna happen tonight


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Ya'll are in OK tonight. Please give my boy Swags some airtime. :zayn3


WWE tends to enjoy humiliating people when they are in their respective hometown. You sure you want that? :woah


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

They really need to pull the trigger soon on Ambrose turn,his character is so fucking stale right now.
He could be fantastic MAIN EVENT heel(especially because his mic skills and promos pre WWE are made for heel),possibly best since CM Punk 12'-13'....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Hope Vince gives a speech on diversity tonight and buries ..... Bolea

Edit: lol at T e r r y being censored


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Happy birthday, Trips. Only love brotha. HH


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Shishara said:


> They really need to pull the trigger soon on Ambrose turn,his character is so fucking stale right now.
> He could be fantastic MAIN EVENT heel(especially because his mic skills and promos pre WWE are made for heel),possibly best since CM Punk 12'-13'....


Reigns need a heelturn. Ambrose connects too much with the Markland and got cheers maybe in the future but Roman man i think as a heel he would burn the ground down.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Looking forward to seeing life after H. Ogan. May that racist never be mentioned again on WWE television.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



wkc_23 said:


> Happy birthday, Trips. Only love brotha. HH


get out of here Ulk Ogan! :tripsscust


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

That hour promo between Trips and Seth is going to be :zayn3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Chrome said:


> WWE tends to enjoy humiliating people when they are in their respective hometown. You sure you want that? :woah


WWE seems to have been kissing his ass a bit on social media since he's the sole user of the 'Real American' name and WWE wants people to forget H O G A N :mj

I just want the surprise and excitement of seeing him live on RAW, but at best he might be on Superstars. :/


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



wkc_23 said:


> hmm


*It sounds like everyone's going to be forced to celebrate :hunter 's birthday :frankielol*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Rollins has thrown :hunter a bday party


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Trips first Birthday present, A Title Match a Summerslam against Rollins. :HHH2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Legit BOSS said:


> *It sounds like everyone's going to be forced to celebrate :hunter 's birthday :frankielol*


*Oh god. Another WORSHIP THE AUTHORITY segment. Instant failing grade for RAW then. *


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Trips birthday present. Fires all the roster.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Are lesnar & Taker appearing tonight?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I swear to fucking god on high, add Big Show to the Wyatt Family I will throw shit around this room like a fucking toddler.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So Becky still doesn't get a win?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Paige vs Sasha should be pretty good.. Ambrose vs Beeg Show fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



BarneyArmy said:


>


Poor Ambrose


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Paige vs Sasha :nice lel at Ambrose vs Show


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Sasha vs Paige should get at least 10 minutes, or else that's a fail WWE :yes :yes


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



BarneyArmy said:


>


*I wanted Becky in action, I hope there is 2 Diva matches again this week. Paige vs Sasha is very appealing though! 

PLEASE RETIRE BIG SHOW. Poor Dean. I also hope Miz picks up a win tonight or cuts a promo without being laid out. Man should be 5X IC Champ wants Cryback gets back.*


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Phaedra said:


> I swear to fucking god on high, add Big Show to the Wyatt Family I will throw shit around this room like a fucking toddler.


Big Show in the Wyatt Family Stable would be good... there would be a good reason to turn Big Show face again. :flair4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Is Brock and The Dead Man suppose to be here tonight?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I wonder if :vince will appear to wish :trips a happy bday


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



VitoCorleone said:


> Are lesnar & Taker appearing tonight?


Probably not. I don't see this Raw being as good as last week's but we can hope for a solid show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

This kliq week is a bit like the jocks at high school have taken over the school television and provided everyone who they have stamped on in their tenure with their best of. 

I can't be the only one not a fan of this fucking kliq shit?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

i still dont give a crap about the us title


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



BarneyArmy said:


>


:cenaooh 

Can't wait for the ensuing threads regardless of the result.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I believe Brock's appearing next week.

So if that's the case, don't expect Taker.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Dragonballfan said:


> Sasha vs Paige should get at least 10 minutes, or else that's a fail WWE :yes :yes


5 minutes! Take it or leave it :vince5. There needs to be more time for an authority segment.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

DONT TALK TO ME LIKE THAT JOHN IM NOT A BOY IM THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION! :rollins2 :rollins2 :rollins2


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

You watch Sasha vs Paige end with a screwy finish.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

"get in here...IDIOT!"


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Owens vs. Orton should be saved for a PPV.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

No Brock or Taker, here's hoping we get Sting soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*










:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Holy crap. First time in months tuning into the Raw pre-show... That green screen background is hideous. They should've kept doing this live in the arena instead...


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

RKO vs KO ! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

this is My WM Dream Match


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

5 minutes until fuckery!!!


Looking forward to Orton/Owens, surprised it's happening on an episode of Raw to be honest.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

fact: new day rocks


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



wkc_23 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


:fuckyeah

Just give this 25 mins with no cena/Sheamus BS PLEEEEEEEEEEASE just let em fuckin' wrestle...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Whose ready for some


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



wkc_23 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Should be good but something about it makes me think it'll be a count-out finish like SD or get changed into a tag with Sheamus/KO vs. Orton/Cesaro.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Simply Flawless said:


> :fuckyeah
> 
> Just give this 25 mins with no cena/Sheamus BS PLEEEEEEEEEEASE just let em fuckin' wrestle...


Owens will eventually walk away from the match or Cesaro will interfere to cost Owens. But I hope they do get a lot of time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Becky better get the win and the spotlight tonight!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ugh, Orton.. zzz


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Paige vs Sasha :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Like I say every week that I stay up to watch this, here we go...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Here we go


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Whose ready to get bored out of their fucking minds?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Here we go!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Really not looking forward to this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Happy Birthday HHH! This is you're Raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

HHH wants everyone on stage so he can







everyone about double h at the same time


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Let's do this.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

It was fun while it lasted, oh well...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

In memory of our friend and colleague, Axelmania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Taker sounded kinda different last week.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ah yes, last weeks episode. That was fun.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Can see Owens vs Orton turning into a tag.

Both Sheamus & Cesaro interfering, setting up Owens & Sheamus vs Orton & Cesaro


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Hulk Hogan* chants please! The Icon of professional wrestling.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I wonder if they'll address the whole HH issue.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Good thing WWE is doing the recap, because I don't remember what happened last week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Welp, Swagger jobbed in his home state on Superstars in a match we've seen a million times.

Fuck WWE and RAW is gonna be garbage.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

:lmao Dat face


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I missed the opening sequence where they show WWE Now Forever. DId they edit out Hawk Wholegun?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Long ass recap.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*No way we will get Orton vs Owens on an episode of RAW. Lol. Somethings gonna happen.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Let's recap the entire roster looking like incompetent fools for two part timers. :hayden3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Two best parts about last Monday was Brock trashing the table for no good reason and Paul - "I'm a human being. I have children!"


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



KaineSpawnX said:


> In memory of our friend and colleague, Axelmania.


He will forever run wild, in the hearts and minds of the millions AxelManiac's worldwide :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

That brawl was awesome tbh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Roman Empire said:


> I wonder if they'll address the whole HH issue.










WHO


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Roman Empire said:


> I wonder if they'll address the whole HH issue.


Why would they? They've completely distanced themselves, there's no chance they mention anything about him. Why would they?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Roman Empire said:


> I wonder if they'll address the whole HH issue.


Who? I'm afraid WWE has obliterated him from the face of their Universe.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

HH...H.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

King of kings


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

KING OF KINGS!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

YES YES YES What a way to start Raw then with the birthday boy :HHH2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Already bored.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Can we just end this authority crap please.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Back to the usual start with H and co


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Not even watching. Would rather pop in every ten minutes and read the reactions on here. Much more entertaining.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Will we get .... ..... chants tonight?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Here goes the first hour of RAW. Two hours to go after this segment.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

HHH's birthday bash.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Yeah! HHH and Stephanie! :mark::mark:


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Would it kill them to start RAW with... oh I dunno A FUCKING MATCH?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I love how the WWE Champion is coming out to someone else's music.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Authority starting out the show, not surprised. :eyeroll


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

BOW DOWN TO THE BIRTHDAY KING! :trips :trips :trips

:bow


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Welp, that's the music of me changing the channel.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Eat. Sleep. 15 minute Authority promo. Repeat.

:trips2


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Wow, never saw that coming.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Will we get .... ..... chants tonight?


Yeah, we'll probably get chants tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Oh look, another Authority promo to eat up an unnecessary amount of time.

brb pissing



bjnelson19705 said:


> Hopefully Owens answers the US Open challenge and Rollins costs Cena the belt. Thus having Owens vs. Cesaro at Summerslam. Rusev can go after Ryback for the IC title.


Repped for reading my mind _and_ beating me to the punch. :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did Rollins cut his hair or am I trippin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

A Summerslam 4 hour Raw


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



BuzzKillington said:


> Already bored.


yeah looks like they are back to the McMahon-Hemsley Variety Hour opening like they did to death in 2013.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Stephanie looking hot tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

4 hour SS. Because this company isn't over-saturated as it is.

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Summerslam 4hr announcement


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

4 hours of WWE? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

At least Steph is looking right in that dress.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

4 hours.. NOICE.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Oh great...Seth appearing with Steph and Trips.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Great, one more hour to slog through. Thanks Hunter.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Four hours? Really?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Jesus Christ, 4 hours? 3 hours is hard enough to get through.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Wonder how long until 5 HOUR WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I wonder how long it will be until WrestleMania permanently becomes a 5 hour event...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So No Brock or Taker, tonight? The perils of part timers!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I hate Steph with such a passion man...jeez.


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph looks awesome in that dress! 4 hour SummerSlam on the other hand, too long.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Why does Steph make this weird faces when she cuts a promo


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Great, just what WWE needs, more filler!!!! Rejoice!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

4 hours of Summerslam with 2 hours of backstage skits with Miz and Maddox or some shit on top of 1 hour of pre-show.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Four hours? Can't wait to see what sorta bullshit Summerslam is filled with.

unkout


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm gonna spend the next 3 hours while watching this getting my earwax out of my ear.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tonight will be epic Huh triple H. How about a tag team match? Maybe big show?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Summerslam wil be 4 hours!? 

Parents everywhere are going nuts.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

:lol ambrose v big show


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Paige vs Sasha :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Summerslam will be 4 hours. REALLY? Every match will be half an hour or what? 4 Hours? How?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Summerslam is 4 hours. 


I don't know how to feel about that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

lol Dean vs Show


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Sasha gonna be jobbed out before Takeover lol.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Why is the first 30 minutes of every raw a promo from these boring assholes who can't decide whether they are heels or not, kinda like the bella twins.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Paige and Sasha should be good.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Returns for vengeance, a year and a half later :ha


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So... how long have the Authority been tweeners?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Owens vs Orton..

you have my attention now..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Yeah, and look at Owens now Trips.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Owens-Orton :wow


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So this crowd is the polar opposite of a smart crowd then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

"The man who officially beat Cena in his first match."

Well, Owens push is over. That's what his big thing will be, beating Cena in his first match and that's it.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Orton/Owens can be good. Maybe it will be a feud.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Nine99 said:


> Did Rollins cut his hair or am I trippin


more gel?


it's not like he's sporting a pixie cut, although that would be funny. :curry2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Mr. Fusion said:


> I wonder how long it will be until WrestleMania permanently becomes a 5 hour event...





P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Wonder how long until 5 HOUR WRESTLEMANIA


Damn, we were thinking along the same lines there.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Sasha v. Paige
RKO v. KO

I can dig it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose v Show LOL


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Randy Orton? Do folks legit give a dam about Orton these days?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph is bad on the mic hype.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

4 hour SummerSlam at $69.99

"But Maggle, if they get the WWE Network, it's only $9.99!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dean vs Show? :nah doesnt sound like a good match up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Owens vs. Randall? So much for @bjnelson19705's solid idea. :\


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ratings Death vs Dean Ambrose
2 divas matches? well, I know to schedule my pisses at those times.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Summerslam is four fucking hours? Man, who the fuck can sit there watching SS for that long?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This crowd sucks balls.

They're spamming first time matches, I sense desperation.

This Raw sucks as bad as stephanie


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Do the Authority dropped the tyrant heel alignment and are tweener promoters now?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Rollins fan but get the belt off him. Stale as hell


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Randy Orton? Do folks legit give a dam about Orton these days?


No


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Randy Orton? Do folks legit give a dam about Orton these days?


Um yes. Why would you think fans stopped? We don't have all that much to work with on the roster.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Becky and Charlotte vs Alicia and Nikki is official


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Randy Orton? Do folks legit give a dam about Orton these days?


No, not really :lol. Should be a good match though .


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

All we need now is for Cena to come out and 


shit..


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Bayley <3 said:


> :lol ambrose v big show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

.............................And the promo somehow gets worse.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Glad they have 2 diva matches again this week 

Now I just need Cena US Open Challenge and YES a title loss*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Please fuck off Cena


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Rollins has the best facial expressions.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena vs Rollins at SS, confirmed.... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

fpalm


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

God Damn can Super Roid Cena just fuck off already?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

LOL @ Seth's face when Cena's music hit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Here comes the man with the title bigger then the WWE WHC! :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Dean vs Show? :nah doesnt sound like a good match up.


Who's that hot "nah"?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Stephanie is so cringeworthy on the mic.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Crap, they really are doing Cena/Rollins at Summerslam.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Seth's face when Cena's music hit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Lemme go use the toilet........


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Here comes the Cena Rollins Summerslam booking


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Great, here comes Fuckface McTitleShot.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Oh no, please no. I must be hallucinating. Cena isn't really there right? Right?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

They're really going with John Cena vs. Rollins at Summerslam.

So what was the point of him beating KO at Battleground again?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

You could have bet money the new mount rushmore was going to show up on the opening of RAW. :cena3


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I just love how Survivor Series 2014 went to the crapper after the Authority seemingly disbanding but boring us with opening promos ever since and Sting shaking Triple H hand at Mania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm marking for this US Champion vs World Champion title match. (World title match obv)


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Seth bossing things as usual


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

the eater of pushes is coming


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Here comes the guy who walks like he shit his jorts. :cena4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

As if that were an allusion to Cena. fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The fans want another Cena title run :vince5 he's grabbed that brass ring


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Plus I'm stormin' on you chumps like I'm thunder and lightning


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Seth out here cutting a terrible promo :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I hope Sasha/Paige steal the show tonight.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena is gonna die of a heart attack from too many roids soon


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

CENA cutting a heel promo again


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena... uttahere


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

:bow :cena :bow


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Here's John "burial boy" Cena...Here he comes to wreck the daaaaayyyyy. The Mighty Moron, the Doctor of Duh, The fruitiest of the pebbles.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

uttahere


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena calling someone else a joke

:ti


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Lol here we go. Nice cheers for Cena!


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The best possible moment during a promo to break out Stone Cold for a surprise appearance, and they bring out Mr. "This motherfucker don't need to be doin' no dropkicks"? For fuck's sake.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Go away Cena. You already have a fucking belt :cuss:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

All the HOFers to ever hold that belt...

Names like .... .....?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

ARROGANT JACKASS :rollins :rollins :rollins


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Roman Empire said:


> Oh no, please no. I must be hallucinating. Cena isn't really there right? Right?


and he's getting overwhelming amount of cheers. 


I guess Seth's heel work is doing so good, it's making Cena look good. :cena3


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Way to build your World Champion there...kay


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fuck Cena man..seriously.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena's promos annoy me, even when i have my TV muted, just his dumb facial expressions are enough to piss me off.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Good, devalue the WWE title a little more, John. That's best for business.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Does HHH have a permanent smirk on his face?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena's never been an arrogant jackass, has he? :bryanlol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Randy Orton? Do folks legit give a dam about Orton these days?


If they do they shouldn't


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Oh fuck you Cena. He demands a match for Seth's title, but not his. 

Fucking weasel.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I really hope that Dean doesn't lose his overness with the crowd because of his match with Show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph and her chicken legs :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

"Shut the hell up" :ha


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

We already had a first time for proving Rollins' manhood.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

BASED SETH :rollins


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Get em Seth


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena couldn't persuade Rollins to give him a free title shot last week, so now he goes crying to the authority. :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So Cena comes and decides he wants a title match just like that? Dam, being the face of the company has its perks


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Um, Cena. What makes you think you deserve a title shot?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fuck off Steph. Interrupting the world champ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

First time ever. John Cena truly puts someone over for the long haul? :nah


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Seth: Hey John why don't you do something for the first time in your life, why don't you shut the hell up! BURNT


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Oh great fpalm


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Hysteria said:


> Way to build your World Champion there...kay


Seth is too boring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

NO we don't


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph's hype voice is like auditory cancer.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Oh there is going to be some EPIC WWE FUCKERY tonight!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

God Steph´s voice is fucking annoying when she screams...


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Jesus, are we in Mark City?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph :lol:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

LOL Steph I love you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Damn Steph

:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph with that swerve :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Thank you steph.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph trolling :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph's legs look fucking gold tonight.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

STEPH IS STILL A HEEL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Title match on Raw :lel nah you gotta pay for that shit :HHH2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Lol, I love Stephanie's facial expressions.

So damn sexy..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

This is the first time Steph's said "No?" Hmm.
Hmm.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Stephanie's dance :lel


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Damn, good one Steph. :hayden3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph is horrible on the mic.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Seth Rollins>John Cena


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Why are these promos all so bad tonight?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Haha got to love Stephanie. Tell 'em Steph


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Seth Us title :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cringe.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Omega_VIK said:


> I really hope that Dean doesn't lose his overness with the crowd because of his match with Show.


they're in Oklahoma, only Cena and Jim Ross are over


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Lok said:


> Steph and her chicken legs :lmao


Like you'd complain if they were on your shoulders...lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Are that crowd drunk. Thank god for Steph..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena gotta defend dat title


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*I want John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the US Championship instead*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena's got to win for the match to happen at SummerSlam. Sucks, but it makes sense.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Oh man ... is Rollins taking the US championship tonight? lmfao, could be hilarious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So Cena gets the win to earn that title shot.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So Cena is going to win tonight.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fuck the WWE if cena wins clean


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Shut up Cole, how is the match suddenly not fair?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So Cena pins Rollins 4 weeks before their big title match? Makes sense.












Not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

How is it not fair that Cena's US title is on the line but it would have been in Rollins WWE title was.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Really Triple H. REALLY?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dat trolling from Steph :troll HHH taught her well :maury


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Can Seth Rollins become a Real American?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

BTW Steph looks hot tonight too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

HHH with that birthday swerve :russo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

"Hardly seems fair" :cole

Um, what? Cena defends it every Monday, but this time....unfair.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

SEE CENA THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU INTERRUPT THE GOAT ROLLINS 

:Cocky


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I swear if Cena beats Rollins to retain the US Title:lmao

This has to be a DQ finish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Looks like Cena is winning tonight and will get a shot at the WWEWHC at SS...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Oh FFS...this is how they build to their SS program? By having Rollins job in a US Title match?


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Steph McMahon is brilliant!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the US Title... and dead silence.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Steph is horrible on the mic.


I've found her insufferable lately. Some of the stuff she comes out with is sheer cringe.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm not excited for this RAW at all. 

I'm basically in to see if Adam Rose joins the Wyatts


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

After 8 straight weeks of muting every Cena segment I decided not to, I guess it was.. ok..
I mean it wasn't painful.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The match is going to end with Rollins walking away and getting DQ


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

They're really pushing this "First time ever" quote tonight.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



connormurphy13 said:


> They're really going with John Cena vs. Rollins at Summerslam.
> 
> *So what was the point of him beating KO at Battleground again?*


CENAWINSLOL?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Easy way to end it all tonight: Take a shot every time you hear 'For the first time ever'


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Paige on the SCPC? Interesting.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Random but interesting Stone Cold podcast


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

What a waste.

No, not talking about US Open challenge.

Talking bout that Stone Cold Podcast!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

PAIGE STONE COLD PODCAST 

NEXT MONDAY :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Paige on stone cold podcast. Yeah, that'll really get viewers... Lol.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

We have 2 diva matches now ? Sigh...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I want John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the US Championship instead*


Dat prophecy! :bow


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The US 'ship on the line makes more sense for business than putting the WHC strap on the line?

:aries2


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



connormurphy13 said:


> They're really going with John Cena vs. Rollins at Summerslam.
> 
> So what was the point of him beating KO at Battleground again?


No idea but Rollins has a great track record against Cena so if hes winning im all for it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

already looking for alternatives to watch

South Park reruns? possibly
Carlito's Way? Rats, already an hour into it...
The Bachelor and the Bobby Soxer? ...nah
Test patterns? Well, it would be better than Big Slow
20 most glorifying hollyweird murders? nah
Simpsons? idk
C-Span? Well, better than the Divas
a show on Auschwitz? well,


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

They are going to waste a Austin podcast on Paige?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The SCSA-Paige show looks interesting.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose vs Show's next, I can't... uttahere


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

What the fuck. Why is this stinky bitch gonna be on the podcast.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Stone the flamin crows.Some new matches.Makes a pleasant change


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

PAIGE AND SToNE COLD


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

It will probably be a good show, but I'm not really sure of any hard-hitting questions Austin could ask Paige :hmm:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Boy that is a Stone Cold podcast that sounds completely miss-able.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Rollins should win it. It would open some really interesting possibilities for their feud. But of course, he won't.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

They seem to be learning where to place Big Show on the card, his matches in the middle of the show just completely fuck up the momentum and the flow of the entire show because the crowd just dies a death.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Paige on SCSA podcast. thats epic. She was awesome on Jericho's.*


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Why Paige? There were 1000 better options. -.-


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



chargebeam said:


> They're really pushing this "First time ever" quote tonight.


"First time ever" matches should be on pay per view only with a great buildup


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



CH25 said:


> We have 2 diva matches now ? Sigh...


It is progress and it is awesome .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



chargebeam said:


> They're really pushing this "First time ever" quote tonight.


AKA: No Brock or Taker tonight, AKA: We're Fucked!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Paige on the Austin podcast!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

"I SAY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"... Based.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Easy way to end it all tonight: Take a shot every time you hear 'For the first time ever'


If you value your life, have paramedics on stand by :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

What the fuck will the Austin podcast with Paige give that Jerichos didn't? I mean, besides a decent host.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Rollins beating Cena and becoming a Dual Champ would be a great birthday gift :mj2. Too bad he'll probably just end up losing clean or just walking away from the match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I think they were planning on having ..... on the podcast.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Paige on SCSA podcast. thats epic. She was awesome on Jericho's.*


aige


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Solf said:


> Rollins should win it. It would open some really interesting possibilities for their feud. But of course, he won't.


You're smoking crack.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

4 hour Summerslam to me means a longer Womens match or two that could be worthy of NXT. If they do the triple threat i want or hell singles match it would out preform everything on that show making a huge statement.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dean should be on Austin's podcast.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I wish they would move Miz onto something else


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Konan isn't going to be too happy with the way Miz looks tonight..


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena's gonna win and "earn" that match at Summerslam, isn't he?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm not the biggest Dean Ambrose fan, but even I can recognise he deserves better than the Big Show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Miz on commentary for a Big Show match. What on earth will happen hmmmmmmm


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Natecore said:


> You're smoking crack.


Nah, at least it wouldn't be as predictable as this crap is going to be.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Omega_VIK said:


> I think they were planning on having ..... on the podcast.


Probably. She'll be terrible for the reason that she will be the least experienced person on the podcast and the first person on the podcast that actually has fear for their job they screw up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

While I'm a fan of Dean-O and Show, they ought to know that promoting a match-up as happening for the first time ever doesn't automatically equate to any interest in seeing it. Now if they made it a hardcore match, then I'd give it a shot, seeing as how Show it would give both guys a cover for their mediocre ring work and would sync well with Ambrose's unhinged and destructive tendencies.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The world's largest athlete vs. the world's fringest lunatic!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Holy crap, a highlight from Smackdown! on RAW?


It's from 2 weeks ago, but still. This is a monumental moment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

DEATH (Big Show). Haven't called him that in a while. He's so..............Ugh.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Omega_VIK said:


> I think they were planning on having ..... on the podcast.


Yeah i doubt it they will be talking about Women in WWE today so it was bound to be a Female wrestler Paige or otherwise.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*The Miz! He should save our commentary table and stay there all night. 

Also, NEXT IC CHAMP!*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The Big Sleep


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Miz should tell Jbl and Saxton to sling it and commentate for the nite.He is a quality talker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Even Flow said:


> BTW Steph looks hot tonight too


+1

Stephanie always looks hot.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The Bore Slow. The crowd went from cheering to yawns in the space of a heartbeat.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Miz with them high waters. :lol Play on playa'!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Lol I feel bad for fans that have to grow up in this particular generation. 

"Follow Mountain Dew on twitter now.."


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Oh god here comes Big Show to suck the life out of this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



chrome2279 said:


> Cena's gonna win and "earn" that match at Summerslam, isn't he?


Of course, for two reasons:

1) In order for them to have the match at SS, they have to have the non-WWE Champ win to get the match at the PPV

2) It's :cena4


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ahh, the fabled 'Ambrose chest'.

No one said it existed, but secretly, I always believed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Every Big Show match brings back bad memories!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Commercial already?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

COMMERCIALMANIA RUNNIN WILD BROTHA. HH


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

They've been back from commercial like 2 mins, and now they've gone to another one :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I like it when Big Show goes on fairly early, gets him out of the way 

Poor Ambrose though


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

They're not willing to let Dean have a push, so they're trying to appease his fangirls by having him strip during matches now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Every Big Show match brings back bad memories!


And when we get back from commercial, some of the most dreaded words in the English language - Big Show Rest Hold.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The forum golden boy Ambrose settling in to his mid card obscurity nicely i see


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

SuperMiz needs to be a gimmick.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Why is Big Show the first match of the night in 2015?


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Imagine Cena winning clean ?? LOL it wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

@Amber B creaming over shirtless Ambrose atm.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm hoping for a crazy spot finish for this match or I'll be worried for Ambrose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



birthday_massacre said:


> They are going to waste a Austin podcast on Paige?


Paige is a good wrestler and hot as fuck but not interesting enough for an Austin podcast


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

One time I don't mind a commercial break: during Big Show match.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bray wyatt distracts ambrose. Big show wins.

Hey! Ambrose got screwed so he's still protected


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The IC title scene still is dreadful, why am I not surprised?


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose shirtless = Sexy as hell

No ****


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Solf said:


> They're not willing to let Dean have a push, so they're trying to appease his fangirls by having him strip during matches now.


But what about us straight male Ambrose fans? What do we get? :cry


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

because sweating is thirst inducing...yeesh. 
Tom Cruise in "try not to remember how old I am"
Cheap pizza that'll ruin you for pizza for life.
another prison movie.
MLB extra innings

Still all better than watching Big Slow


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'd rather watch commercials than a Big Show match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Ahh, the fabled 'Ambrose chest'.
> 
> No one said it existed, but secretly, I always believed.


If he never wants to show his chest, he should follow :reigns and lock it up behind a SHIELD vest forever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Miz with his feet up like he's at home :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Mr. Fusion said:


> But what about us straight male Ambrose fans? What do we get? :cry


The opportunity to stop being straight. Be thankful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



KuritaDavion said:


> And when we get back from commercial, some of the most dreaded words in the English language - Big Show Rest Hold.


Well, at least Big Show wont have any problem getting the crowd silent when he smacks Dean in the corner.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Shoelace botch.. Jesus christ. He's even lazy lacing up his boots now


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*LOL Big Slow cant tie his shoes.

LOL Ryback is a cry baby

LOL Miz is God*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Wow, staph infection. LOL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

wow! He CAN tie his own laces! Imagine my surprise.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

A live uncensored sex celebration on Raw on HBO for one night only would be awesome. 

HHH fucking Stephanie. Making that deep manly voiced woman moan. :trips5 :homer


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose must have gotten his wardrobe inspiration tonight from watching Twilight :lol


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Nice of WWE to give a strong message out to kids about tying your shoe laces before doing anything.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Staph infections are no joking matter, Miz unk3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Sweet Christ, Big Show.

fpalm


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dean "daddy jeans" Ambrose. God just give him some real fucking attire.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

staph infection does sound kind of weak on a man.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose wrestling without a shirt?

tumblr is probably losing their shit right about now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Even Flow said:


> Miz with his feet up like he's at home :lmao


With his no-sock wearing mess. That bothers me more than it should.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Thanks to 3-hour Raw, we get the director's uncut vision of Big Show playing with his shoelaces for 10 full seconds. Just a sneak peek of what you can expect from a 4-hour Summerslam!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Wow Dean, hit the gym!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

could be fading? He faded 10 years ago and noone noticed. ...wonder if we'll see our 10 billionth chokeslam tonight...sigh


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

"Face first"

"Terrible landing"

lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Poor Ambrose.. dropped in that pile of slobber..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Safety first...tie them laces :avi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



chargebeam said:


> Who's that hot "nah"?


Eliza Taylor from The 100.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Super Miz does Super Things


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cena and Owens are still gonna be feuding in September....


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Jim Ross said:


> A live uncensored sex celebration on Raw on HBO for one night only would be awesome.
> 
> HHH fucking Stephanie. Making that deep manly voiced woman moan. :trips5 :homer


What is it with you and manly women? :lol


I guess I can't complain, I'm into what is probably considered weirder stuff :draper2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dirty Dean winds up his right arm, then punches with his left. I can dig it.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I hope dean becomes a jobber for life for using that fucking clothesline


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

This is the best match I've seen Big Show have in an eternity. 

I mean...that's not saying much, but STILL!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Give Ambrose trunks!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Holy shit they both said fans.. Vince is going to be sure they get punished..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fucking christ.. WWE just has everyone kick out of finishers now.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm just listening to the audio, and it doesn't seem good, actually I think it's pretty boring even if I don't watch the monitor :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Show bringing back the alley-oop for the first in years. bama :clap

Surprised at Dean busting out the wind-up punch considering that was a staple move of Ho Kogan.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Hell of a choke slam!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Miz is the toughest metro-sexual in the WWE.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

He's losing isn't he? Jesus Christ.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I come on here, read something about Ambrose losing clothes, turn it on USA just to see a rest hold. Decision to stop watching not regretted.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WWE Creative: Have the World Champ job to the US champ just to prove John Cena deserves a world title shot. 

And this is how you lead to Summerslam.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Finishers are so watered down. It's sad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose getting his ass WHOOPED:lmao


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

They really making Big Show look strong as fuck right now


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Now Big Show is trying to use a "superkick". Fuck everything.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Surprisingly a pretty good match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

That was more of a Stupor kick instead.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Amber B said:


>


:jay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Count slower, ref!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Good News: Big Show has moved on from the Intercontinental Championship picture.*
*
Bad News: Dean Ambrose is in a feud with Big Show.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

:lmao Well might as well add comedy to the match Dean.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Gorilla pressed him!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ahhhhh :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Holy shit. KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT:lmao:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

KO punch


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Get up Dean


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Why has this match been like a showcase match for Show??

:ti


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dean's selling is so cartoonish :lmao 

I suppose the point of the match is to show that Dean is tough.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Sweet Show Music! :mark:

Surprised at seeing Show go HAM like this _and_ this match being alright.



Heath V said:


> Wow Dean, hit the gym!


He's in fine shape, bruh. :lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I'm really excited for this new talent like Big Show and how they continue to build him up, it's just awesome! The future is bright!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dean died on that bump. How this guy remains over is a miracle.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



CH25 said:


> They really making Big Show look strong as fuck right now


for no worthwhile reason whatsoever. Might as well give Ric Flair a world title again.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dumb


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

:wut


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

and Ambrose jobbing once again 

FFS


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

WWE just trolling us sooo bad


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Why the fuck is ambrose losing to big show?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose got his ass whooped.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

WTF


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Losing to the big show errr okay then?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

What the actual fuck...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dean knocked loopy, or is that just his gimmick? :hmm


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Count out! Let the meltdown begin lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Glad Big Show is finally getting that push

Young kid finally getting his shot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Big Show.
Winning shit in 2015.

Ambrose making this newcomer look super strong.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Wow. Big Show went over Dean Ambrose, and life just farted.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

AMBROSE GOT FUCKED UP! :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Titty's abs omg


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Thank God this match is over


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

That young upstart Big Show really deserved it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

That's what 30 writers + Vince can come up with folks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

That's why Ambrose is as good as he is. He makes his opponent look like something, every time.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dean got squashed by Big Show. What the hell.

"What a performance by Dean Ambrose" FUCKING JBL FUCKING VINCE

2015, Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose needs those 12 rounds.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dean Da Cartoon Jobber :ambrose4


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Collapsable wall spot incoming


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



ShowStopper said:


> Why has this match been like a showcase match for Show??
> 
> :ti


Ambrose looking like a tougher than average local competitor :jose


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Did you really expect anything less?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Big Show wins every Raw match and loses literally every PPV


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

This match was a perfect example of the humongous difference between Reigns' booking and Ambrose's booking.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I saw that spot coming from a mile away. I think we all did..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Gotta keep that up n comer Big Shoe strong. fpalm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Poor Big Show


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

That Knock Out spot was actually kinda cool. Too bad it was used to make Ambrose look even weaker.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

We've got a hot young talent who has just released the trailer for their new film today. We should build up their heat!


Nah...lets' just have him lose to a guy in an IC title feud NOBODY cares about.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Hahahahaha Ambrose jobbing to Show.And some on this forum think this joker is gunna be main eventing WM next year fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ugh. All this Ambrose oversell. How do people like this dude.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dean losing to fucking Big Show. BIG SHOW. da fuck?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The most overused spot in WWE, in the 21th century, up til now


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Why the fuck is ambrose losing to big show?


Because you've got to get that 'brand new talent' over? 

WWE Logic...never existed.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

...and now...time for Big Shows nap. :lol


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I was going to say earlier I love the 30 second 10 counts, and how someone lays on the floor for a 8 count, then all of a sudden pop back up at 9


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Wait, so Dean couldn't beat Big Show if that was the ending to the segment? The hell?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Heath V said:


> I saw that spot coming from a mile away. I think we all did..


It was more telegraphed than Reigns super punch..


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

It's 2015 and Big Show is still on my tv.

Amazing... in more ways than one.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Big Show shouldn't be winning matches.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

:ambrose4 I lose lol


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Why is Ambrose jobbing I don't get it ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Decent match there.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose looked strong in the end, got no problem with that booking.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Remember when the KO punch actually KO'd people? First Ryback no sells it a few weeks ago and now Dean can get up after a few seconds and is completely fine :drake1


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*Job Boy Dean*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Please don't tell me this is the beginning of an Ambrose/Show feud, culminating at SummerSlam :floyd1


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Therapy said:


> It was more telegraphed that Reigns super punch..


I wish things looked more organic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose's body though.....


God damn. :ass


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

At least the knock out spot looked pretty cool, looked like a hard fall.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Soul Cat said:


> This match was a perfect example of the humongous difference between Reigns' booking and Ambrose's booking.


Reigns lost to Big Show on Raw


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Solf said:


> Dean got squashed by Big Show. What the hell.
> 
> "What a performance by Dean Ambrose" FUCKING JBL FUCKING VINCE
> 
> 2015, Ladies and Gentlemen.


lol exactly.

What performance? Dude got squashed.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> It's 2015 and Big Show is still on my tv.
> 
> Amazing... in more ways than one.


Gotta make that up and comer Big Show look dominant at all costs.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Yay Neville is on next!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Hope they debut a new Wyatt remember tonight. Leo (Kruger) Wyatt


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Cool, Luke Harper!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Tonight all nWo members will get over on RAW.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Dat Neville comic book graphic doe....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Luke Harper recommits to the Family? Given it's Bray there's going to be some sore sheep and some n-bombs dropped.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Undertakerowns said:


> Big Show shouldn't be winning matches.


Correction, he shouldn't be IN matches. He's ratings death.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Reigns lost to Big Show on Raw


Not clean. Certainly didn't get dominated. And he also beat him in a Last Man Standing match. :goaway


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



jcmmnx said:


> :ambrose4 I lose lol


LOLAMBROSELOSES


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

"Night of firsts! First! First! First!" :vince5

"Ok, the truth is we have no Lesnar tonight so we have to make something up!" :vince7


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Can someone tell me who Leo Kruger is compared to Adam Rose and how he differs? Thank you.

I love the name, reminds me of Fred Kruger!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I like dean ambrose losing just to watch the reactions on here. Then I remember he lost to the fucking big show and I die a little inside


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Shadowcran said:


> Because you've got to get that 'brand new talent' over?
> 
> WWE Logic...never existed.


You're right. Big show's got at least ten years ahead of him, best to get him over early and keep that heat.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

JBL makes a good point. Why pay $54 for a PPV when you can pay $9.99


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The weekly







of Ambrose continues


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

He's a Giant he "should" be dominant


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Didn't Reigns beat Slow, Henry, and Wyatt back to back to back not to long ago? ( might've been Kane instead of Slow, but same diff ). 

Fuck you Vince lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



TheLooseCanon said:


> lol exactly.
> 
> What performance? Dude got squashed.



That was like a rapist putting on a condom and saying "hey shut up, it's not that bad now !"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Harper rejoins the Wyatt family as the writers don't have a fucking clue what to do with him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I wish I had a body like deans, no ****.. Well maybe a little bit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Ambrose + Wrestling shirtless = Renee doing the following backstage:










On a side note, I'm really liking that they're keeping the Altitude Era comic book graphic to hype up Neville. Shit is pretty tight and makes him stand out a bit.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

WWE overcomplicates shit. 

If Ambrose was gonna get the upper hand...why couldn't he just win the match!? Work smart, not hard.
I don't get why they wouldn't end this with Dean Ambrose Counting Out Big Show with the barricade spot, instead of tacking it on as a post match thing.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Reigns lost to Big Show on Raw


After interference from The Authority.

This was a complete squash! Cena looked stronger at Summerslsm against Lesnar ut


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

So are they trying to hide Neville's ears in that comic book cover or what?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

*What a waste of fucking time. All of Ambrose's matches suck because they're the same old shit and serve no purpose whatsoever. Who did this put over? No one cares how resilient he is if he keeps losing. He's still just a jobber.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



jbhutto said:


> Didn't Reigns beat Slow, Henry, and Wyatt back to back to back not to long ago? ( might've been Kane instead of Slow, but same diff ).
> 
> Fuck you Vince lol


It was Barrett, Henry and Bray.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Delbusto1 said:


> At least the knock out spot looked pretty cool, looked like a hard fall.


Ambrose took it like a champ :clap


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Z. Kusano said:


> Harper rejoins the Wyatt family as the writers don't have a fucking clue what to do with him


"Oh master... I came back to you... BECAUSE I WAS COMPLETELY DIRECTIONLESS AND IRRELEVANT LOL"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



birthday_massacre said:


> Hope they debut a new Wyatt remember tonight. Leo (Kruger) Wyatt


*YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Heath V said:


> Can someone tell me who Leo Kruger is compared to Adam Rose and how he differs? Thank you.
> 
> I love the name, reminds me of Fred Kruger!


:shrug Don't know...but Leo Kruger sounds like more of a badass.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

"Ratings are down because the midget is champion. This show needs more Big Show and John Cena."


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Bayley <3 said:


> I like dean ambrose losing just to watch the reactions on here. Then I remember he lost to the fucking big show and I die a little inside


WWE probably loves reading these threads after Big Show wins. They love toying with us


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fandango! :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



CH25 said:


> Why is Ambrose jobbing I don't get it ?


Probably coz he has all ready been pushed as much as he is ever going to be and he is now settling into life as a mid card jobber.And rightly so,The guy bores the shit out of me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fandangoo is sooooooo DEAD:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Big Show laying the Smackdown on these jobbers :drose


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

The Lunatic Jobber :ambrose4


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



jbhutto said:


> Didn't Reigns beat Slow, Henry, and Wyatt back to back to back not to long ago? ( might've been Kane instead of Slow, but same diff ).
> 
> Fuck you Vince lol


It was Barrett, Henry, and Wyatt.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



wkc_23 said:


> I wish I had a body like deans, no ****.. Well maybe a little bit


Don't wish, make it happen! This is if you're a guy of course. 

A little commitment goes a long way, his physique is easily attainable with diet, exercise and dedication.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fandango - a man who wishes TNA was actually a threat.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Neville! With that DDR music! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Neville is slowly becoming mighty mouse LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fandango is still a thing?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fandango? I thought he was released.

They have so much dead weight on this roster.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

This Fandango dude is so talented yet the mother fuckers give him the stupidest gimmick.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

I saw Neville live in Odessa, great for his place on the card he beat Stardust.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Hysteria said:


> :shrug Don't know...but Leo Kruger sounds like more of a badass.


Hell yea it does!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Unlucky Fandango.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Night Because It's "A NIGHT OF FIRSTS!"*

Fandangory special.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Night Because It's "A NIGHT OF FIRSTS!"*

Altitude Era :lmao


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*

Fandango :reneelel


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Neville looks like he put a bit of weight on, looks less cut.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The comic book shit they use to promote Neville's matches is pretty cool.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

They need to give Neille longer matches.

He has such a great move set, and they just give him 3-4 moves per match


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Am I watching Raw or Superstars?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stardust in 3..2..1..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Boring squash spot fest of spots that we've all seen 3000 times..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Well played, Neville!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Why the fuck did Big Show beat Ambrose?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"This little man...." -JBL

Those burials by the commentary is glorious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I dont think gravity forgot Nevile. It looks like he got squished into a 5'8" body.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*You can catch Fandango on SWERVED!*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Neville went from being maybe the best worker in WWE for the last 6 months of his NXT run to a guy with one move.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Was Neville wearing a mouth guard? Interesting.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

the fuck is this


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WTF. I thought Cena was about to come out again..


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought Cena was coming out there.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Shouldn't Stardust be at Gathering of the Juggalos right now?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



wkc_23 said:


> I wish I had a body like deans, no ****.. Well maybe a little bit


hit the gym maggot. :curry2


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Thought that was Cena's old theme there...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stardust teasing Cena's theme.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Heath V said:


> Neville looks like he put a bit of weight on, looks less cut.


He can hit the gym when he wants in NXT but now he is constantly on the road, so its harder to worker out as much .


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

It's kinda fuck up that they can't drop the Stardust character.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

For a second I thought Cena was coming out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lmao I though Cody was Neville's music skipping. 

About the only part of Cody's promo I care about.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This Superheros and Super villain shit :Out


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Excellent Red Arrow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Neville is done and Stardust is fucking terrible. Mid-card hell feud :booklel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Therapy said:


> Boring squash spot fest of spots that we've all seen 3000 times..


Yup. That's on WWE, though. They won't let the indy guys bust out their entire arsenals, or anything even close to their entire arsenal of moves. Fuck WWE.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ugh

I don't want to see Amell vs Stardust


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Tired of Neville. His finishing move sucks. Takes forever to do and no one has yet to move out of the way. Hope StarDust beats him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cody has been watching too many Bray Wyatt promos


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

We're supposed to care about Stardust now? 

Or is Bray Wyatt taking the night off and he's the fill-in?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Neville basically thinking what we are all thinking watching Stardust, outside of kayfabe.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:bored


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Has Cody Rhodes turned into Jim Carrey?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Why does Cody Rhodes allow this to happen to himself?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Haven't watched in a couple weeks, what have I missed?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Night Because It's "A NIGHT OF FIRSTS!"*

Remember when Fandango defeated Chris Jericho....



....at WrestleMania.


:floyd1


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fanny with the Gory Special. :clap

Stardust referencing Dusty with that "kings and queens" line. <3 And he's really giving off TDK Joker vibes in the last two weeks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stardust channeling a comic book villain. How diabolical. :bryanlol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Can't wait for Sheamus to be involved in Orton/Owens.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Thermostat.
Kooky.
What.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Stardust is the best*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



birthday_massacre said:


> He can hit the gym when he wants in NXT but now he is constantly on the road, so its harder to worker out as much .


No doubt. Don't get me wrong though he still looks great! Very impressive pysique! I like his matches and entrance music as well.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So this is what Cody wanted to do when he came back.


Yeah someone stop him now.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stardust is awesome, I don't care what you say.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Yah!!! Cody is back


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stardust got his eyes on you Neville. :curry2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'm not happy that they're keeping the gimmick of Stardust going, but man Cody puts his all into it and it shows. Man has passion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

We better get fight owens fight NOT flight owens flight tonight.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Berlino said:


> The forum golden boy Ambrose settling in to his mid card obscurity nicely i see


Lesnar, Bryan, and Rollins all finished above Ambrose in the WF favorite superstar tourney...not that that means shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Orton's picture screams "Yeah I spiked that bitch's drink and I'll spike yours to if you wanna try me."


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Goldust was better at this.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"Woof. This program isn't putting anyone over."

I'm beginning to notice a theme here...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Matadors fpalm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Even Flow said:


> Ugh
> 
> I don't want to see Amell vs Stardust


Neither do I :mj2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

If Stardust is supposed to be the villain and Neville is the superhero why doesn't Stardust just mess with his family that's what all the smart villains do I mean look at Green Goblin and Spiderman Batman,Joker etc. You know what Stardust should go to Nevilles house and put his mom in the hospital. >


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Watching the Lucha Dragons make me want to watch LU.

:lmao At the Stardust promo


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This Raw seems insanely boring. Not sure if I can make it through the whole show.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Night Because It's "A NIGHT OF FIRSTS!"*



Hysteria said:


> Remember when Fandango defeated Chris Jericho....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Clean...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lucha Dragons vs the Tito Santana rip offs. The fans can really invest in 4 guys WITH MASKS fpalm


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I miss Cody Rhodes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

New drinking game.. Whenever you hear "from the first time ever" from Cole, on this RAW, you gotta take a shot.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So... many.... commercials!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TD_DDT said:


> Tired of Neville. His finishing move sucks. Takes forever to do and no one has yet to move out of the way. Hope StarDust beats him.


I see that was your first post, welcome to WF.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

For the first time ever, Michael Cole and JBL arent incompetent jackasses. Tonight, only on RAW!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



RustyPro said:


> Haven't watched in a couple weeks, what have I missed?


Hul Kogan hates black people.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ambrose vs big show 
Los Matadors vs Lucha Dragons 
KO vs Orton(zzzz) 
John Cena 

Wow this raw is fucking great......


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Los Matadors? Really.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Roman Empire said:


> Was Neville wearing a mouth guard? Interesting.


He always does.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wkc_23 said:


> New drinking game.. Whenever you hear :from the first time ever" from Cole you gotta take a shot.


No, I don't want to die like that.
It's at least gotta be a better catch phrase!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stardust's SummerSlam ring outfit leaked.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wkc_23 said:


> New drinking game.. Whenever you hear "from the first time ever" from Cole, on this RAW, you gotta take a shot.


If you already started the game at the start of raw you're blind by now anyway


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



IDONTSHIV said:


> For the first time ever, Michael Cole and JBL arent incompetent jackasses. Tonight, only on RAW!


Every time you post, her vagina changes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Berlino said:


> The forum golden boy Ambrose settling in to his mid card obscurity nicely i see


Where everyone else will be. :cena4 :cena4 :cena4 :cena4


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TD_DDT said:


> Tired of Neville. His finishing move sucks. Takes forever to do and no one has yet to move out of the way. Hope StarDust beats him.


Problem is unlike in NXT its not a last resort they tease it so much and he does it everytime... His matches show very little of his moveset and i have kinda given up on them doing so till he gets a actual feud for a title or something.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Roman Empire said:


> Was Neville wearing a mouth guard? Interesting.


He has been since he got a few teeth knocked out in NXT


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

If Lucha Dragons can't beat Los Matadores I might just break something...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The sooner that the Lucha Dragons break up, the better. Kalisto doesn't need Sin Cara holding him back.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Bayley <3 said:


> Ambrose vs big show
> Los Matadors vs Lucha Dragons
> KO vs Orton(zzzz)
> John Cena
> ...


Raw being 3 hours sucks so much. I really want to follow but with 3 hours it's really hard to not lose interest in at least half the segments/matches.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Tiago said:


> So... many.... commercials!!!


I know. 

One of them was a 9/11 commercial. :drake1


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rollins runs away from cena
owens runs from orton

Reigns beats wyatt and harper in a handicap match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ouch, the lighting is not doing any of these three ladies favors


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Charlotte should not be allowed to smile. It's like hellraiser in there.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Even Flow said:


> He always does.


Really? Wow, shows how perceptive I am.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Charlotte is so ugly


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ugh... This acting...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Anybody else order a pair of Becky's goggles? 8*D


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fuck Charlotte is ugly! She looks like David Coverdale of Whitesnake


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Yes. Give Stephanie all the credit.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

First time on Raw tonight that has been interesting is this segment with the women.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Berlino said:


> Probably coz he has all ready been pushed as much as he is ever going to be and he is now settling into life as a mid card jobber.And rightly so,The guy bores the shit out of me


Not really a good idea, he has not been great but he is more popular than you would think. I was at an event in Odessa and BY FAR next to Cena he had the second most merch not even a contest. Wwe not pushing Ambrose is a bad idea this man can make wwe a lot of money. Like everyone says wwe is a business, push Cena then they need to push Ambrose, in fact he is WAY above Bryan right now. 

Also Ambrose can be good but they book him like shit, same with Rollins. Ambrose can be good if he is allowed to do something other you know just be crazy. Honestly I have a feeling they are going to push him at some point.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Zomg people on bookface luvs us!!!!!


What the fuck, WWE?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Where is her title again LOL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn, Sasha with the jobber team.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stop putting Stephanie McMahon over so damn much... WE GET IT ALREADY!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sassy everywhere! :vince5

"DIVAS" isn't a sexist term or anything. :vince3


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

It's amazing how much better things are that don't involve a Bella.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This shit is awful....


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige shouldn't be allowed to talk.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Good grief. Sasha's mannerisms and facial expressions are just like Aj Lee's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ugh. This acting is terrible. Everyone GTFO plz.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stop with the 'WOO's. Please fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bad:
Bland and Dull
Boring and Drab
Botch and Duh
Bitchy and dreary

pick one


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Becky with the cutoff.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lol ....mina is so useless


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha and Naomi are day and light better than Paige on the mic... It's incredible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Jesus christ on a cracker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Why is Tamina still around?

:drake1

Awkward, terrible segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Well that segment killed any interest in that match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Watching Becky effected change in me. I had to change my pants, after seeing her.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Tiago said:


> Fuck Charlotte is ugly! She looks like David Coverdale of Whitesnake


She is a MAN.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"We're not trying to take credit for anything" 

Said right after bragging about the good impact they are doing, lol. 

Are all WWE faces assholes? 

Also, why is Sasha not in charge of Team BAD? She's clearly better than Naomi and Tarmina.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

They better not turn this match into a damn 6-diva tag match fpalm


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That whole segment sucked lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Charlotte sounds like Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Well that was certainly.. something. 

Acting is a thing.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Any thing with Tamina is ugly, Charlotte


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Get off my screen. Holy these six are terrible.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



birthday_massacre said:


> We better get fight owens fight NOT flight owens flight tonight.


Night of firsts, dammit :vince5


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wkc_23 said:


> New drinking game.. Whenever you hear "from the first time ever" from Cole, on this RAW, you gotta take a shot.


But...but...most of us have family that love us.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

REVOLUTION, yet still called DIVAS................:Out


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Charlotte changed cloths that fast? Did they really think NO ONE would notice she's wearing a different outfit?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Becky!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



finalnight said:


> Ouch, the lighting is not doing any of these three ladies favors


Cant just blame the lighting .The fact that they are all pig ugly might play a part aswell


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stephanie Mcmahon this and Steph McMahon that.....WHO GIVES A DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige shooting on Charlotte. Telling her it has already got ugly while talking to her.! :damn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Annnndddd another commercial.. God damn make it stop.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

B.A.D. >>>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Terrible acting by all of them. Holy shit.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Sasha and Naomi are day and light better than Paige on the mic... It's incredible.


yeah...no. They're all bad. But Paige/Sasha/Naomi are a tier above the rest of those clownettes on the mic.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha is the only one who can talk here. Everyone else sounds deranged.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I still can't get over how mannish Charlotte looks.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

These ads fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That segment must of been recorded earlier or something, Paige already has her jacket on and done up lol.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn that exchange between the divas was corny.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige talking is cringe worthy...


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This revolution shit will last till.....ummmm......November.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I hope Sasha comes out to her own music.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Is it just me or has this forum got even more negative?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Braa y'all people on this forum stay complaining, bunch of miserable no lifes


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShowStopper said:


> Why is Tamina still around?


To distract people from asking why Rosa is still around.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*LOL @ them being forced to give Stephanie all the credit :ti. Her ego is so fucking pathetic. *


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'm on team Black.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I guess Ambrose is facing Show at Summerslam? Or is that Miz? Is Dean even doing shit at Summerslam? I'm pretty sure he wasn't on the Battleground card...

How can you take a guy as over as Ambrose and literally do nothing with him - and then when you finally use him, you decide to use him to put over your oldest wrestler and a guy 99% of the audience does not want to see?

Certainly sounds "best for business".


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Was only really interested in watching RAW for the divas matches honestly. Cant wait for this one.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Amber B said:


> Jesus christ on a cracker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



antdvda said:


> This revolution shit will last till.....ummmm......November.


Pretty much, yeah. That might actually be slightly generous, tbh.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShowStopper said:


> Terrible acting by all of them. Holy shit.


Talk about no heat created.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Batz said:


> Sasha is the only one who can talk here. Everyone else sounds deranged.


What, you don't want to hear Tamina on the mic?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



LegendSeeker said:


> Braa y'all people on this forum stay complaining, bunch of miserable no lifes


If something is trash then it's trash. Please don't come in here with that bullshit. Get out.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TripleG said:


> "We're not trying to take credit for anything"
> 
> Said right after bragging about the good impact they are doing, lol.
> 
> ...


Edit: Misread your post.

Totally agree.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Therapy said:


> Charlotte changed cloths that fast? Did they really think NO ONE would notice she's wearing a different outfit?





Therapy said:


> Charlotte changed cloths that fast? Did they really think NO ONE would notice she's wearing a different outfit?



Like this


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Please end this 'divas revolution' if we are going to get more segments like that. Horrible from all involved fpalm


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Stall_19 said:


> Paige shouldn't be allowed to talk.


Neither should Becky. She sounds like a deaf Irish woman


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Every Single on eof them was awful in that segment but the writing was just f'n bad. Yes even Paige was bad there, I admit


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Undertakerowns said:


> I'm on team Black.


Can it be Team Black, if all three aren't black? :confused


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*This match needs to end in DQ via interference from both teams . Neither of these women need to lose clean. Sasha is the champion and Paige just tapped last week.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



LegendSeeker said:


> *Braa* y'all people on this forum stay complaining, bunch of miserable no lifes


Bra.......and Panties brah


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha getting her music, thank fuck!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Please end this 'divas revolution' if we are going to get more segments like that. Horrible from all involved fpalm


who cares how the segments are the matches are great.

is this a remix of Sasha's theme ?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wait so whose house is it again?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Finally! Sasha comes out to her theme on Raw.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha coming out to her own music :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

BAD










Beautiful 

And


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

YES! Sasha's kickass music.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Why doesn't she wear her title to the ring ever?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Charlotte sounds like Caitlyn Jenner.


Looks like him aswell


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Could Cole sound any more bored?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Just turned on RAW for the first time in months and

Crickets for Sasha. I'm pretty sure I called this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I like how the divas division has become a Dragon Gate-style faction war.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I don't give a fuck about the "Divas Revolution". It's the same old cringeworthy, boring bullshit.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

How you like them nuggets?

I dunno, $1.50 for 10 nuggets seems like a trap.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> yeah...no. They're all bad. But Paige/Sasha/Naomi are a tier above the rest of those clownettes on the mic.


Sasha and Naomi are the only good divas on th mic. Paige sounds terrible. I'd rank Charlotte and Becky above her.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha's theme > Naomi's theme


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Da' Boss


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I hate how they have to mention the nxt title like it means something on Raw. Kayfabe wise it makes no sense.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha is so awesome and Naomi is so awful. Please get Sasha away from Naomi's ratchet ass immediately plz. She needs to shine on her own.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

No. Nikki is the Boss. Not you Sasha.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn, crickets for Sasha Banks, I miss the NXT crowd full of smarks already lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> Just turned on RAW for the first time in months and
> 
> Crickets for Sasha. I'm pretty sure I called this.


You're not the only one. Pretty obvious why they were given the name "BAD."

:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Couldn't they have just played this promo package instead of that god awful shitty acting?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fake Revolution that will bring nothing. They will probably try to trademark 'Revolution'. lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stephanie ruins everything even when she's not in the room.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Are Team BAD the heels here? Sasha just came out to crickets, hopefully the crowd wakes up with the match because it should be great if they're given time.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Sasha and Naomi are the only good divas on th mic. Paige sounds terrible. I'd rank Charlotte and Becky above her.


Becky? She sounds like a deaf person.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha having to share the camera with the other two is such a crime.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I like how Charlotte barely speaks. It's like she's a caveman that knows the word Woo and not much else.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

When does Eva come back? Would much rather see how she does after training.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Omega_VIK said:


> Sasha's theme > Naomi's theme


damn straight


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sorry girls the real "Boss" Nikki is not jobbing. She is the Cena of the divas division. #LolNikkiwins


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



antdvda said:


> This revolution shit will last till.....ummmm......November.


They will be back to being the piss break match by Halloween :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright everyone shut up the boss is here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Is it too much to ask for Sasha to carry the damn title to the ring like champions do?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Only heard 2 seconds of sasha's theme. fpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This team reminds JBL of APA? Needs more cigars.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Omega_VIK said:


> Sasha's theme > Naomi's theme


Sasha has the 2nd best Diva theme next to Paige.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

And FINALLY Sasha comes out to her music :mark: @Legit BOSS


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha has good body language, but come on people, her promos and character are so forced. Sounds like she is reading a script 24/7.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Fake Revolution that will bring nothing. They will probably try to trademark 'Revolution'. lol


It's a "Revolution" because WWE said so :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Charlotte is so gross, she has no ass :ti


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Let's be honest Sasha. The reason you align yourself with Tamina and Naomi is because The Bellas said no.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Yeah you stripped Paige of the belt, JBL :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Staredown? Ok c'mon now we know these little white girls would get their asses whooped by Team Ratchet.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is becoming TNA 2007 with too many women matches


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



islesfan13 said:


> Every Single on eof them was awful in that segment but the writing was just f'n bad. Yes even Paige was bad there, I admit


Yeah...the "it already has, charlotte" got a hearty laugh out of me. But not for the right reasons.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

What's with those damn goggles?!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ok NXT marks, here you go. Paige vs Sasha. The match you all want to headline WrestleMania so bad.

:ha


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Is it too much to ask for Sasha to carry the damn title to the ring like champions do?


They have to be doing that on purpose. Yet they continue to make her bring the title up. What's the fucking deal? Let her carry the title and make it seem prestigious. I mean, it IS more prestigious than the shitty divas title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Is it too much to ask for Sasha to carry the damn title to the ring like champions do?


They can't because its more prestigious than the Diva title and it looks better. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Da Boss> Paige


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bannock bum Charlotte.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Well JBL has ruined the term "Like a boss" for all time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Team Bad is really *Team Sasha and Butt Ugly*


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



chrome2279 said:


> I like how Charlotte barely speaks. It's like she's a caveman that knows the word Woo and not much else.


:clap:lol YES YES YES!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lets Go Paige


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Just turned on, Big Show beat Ambrose? Fuck that shit, hope ratings are even worse this week


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



birthday_massacre said:


> He has been since he got a few teeth knocked out in NXT


Wow I had no idea, makes more sense now. Better to be safe than sorry I suppose. I'm just surprised I havn't noticed them before, and I'm a fan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Shit, it's still on. I went and took a piss, got my soft drink refilled, fixed some snacks and this shit is still dragging on.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Grown men don't truly like this shit, right?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> Just turned on, Big Show beat Ambrose? Fuck that shit, hope ratings are even worse this week


No Brock or Taker, so it's pretty much a guarantee that ratings will be down.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Enough with Paige dominating, seriously.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



antdvda said:


> This revolution shit will last till.....ummmm......November.


You're more generous than me, I give it till September.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Every movement Paige makes is gif-worthy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> Just turned on, Big Show beat Ambrose? Fuck that shit, hope ratings are even worse this week


Seth's impressive heel work according to this board will bring home the bacon giving WWE a surplus in ratings. :curry2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nikki can hold mine for longer than that. :curry2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha Banks is really impressing me


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Commercial crusade continues!


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



SpeedStick said:


> This is becoming TNA 2007 with too many women matches


Stephanie ?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige was like a wounded duck with that crossbody.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Becky Lynch is hot as fuck standing next to that dude.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige not working a Bella, Tamina, or Naomi, and suddenly she's in a solid match again. Weird how that works.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lol horrible dive.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Team Bad is really *Team Sasha and Butt Ugly*


I don't know...I kinda find myself staring as Naomi's butt longer than I should. :draper2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

#givedivasapinkslip Someone start that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Enough with Paige dominating, seriously.


Maybe it means she's losing.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Awesome match already, but fuck off with the commercials. *


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

My Two Movies of the Summer:

Vacation

Straight Outta Compton



then I am done with movies for the year. :curry2


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nobody in the divas division should be able to talk...........except for Sasha.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"I only put myself with the best" 

*Shows Tamina*

Sorry Sasha, you cant sell me on that...


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I would happily eat Paige's butthole.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I just tuned in, not 10 minutes ago.

And a two-segment Diva's match is testing my patience to turn this shit off. Jesus christ today's product is the drizzling shits.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Boss said:


> I would happily eat Paige's butthole.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Don't why Paige is calling this match. She has more experience sure, but Sasha is way more talented, and has had way better matches in her short career.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



gamegenie said:


> My Two Movies of the Summer:
> 
> Vacation
> 
> ...


Can't wait to pull up to the theatre in my 64!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



gamegenie said:


> My Two Movies of the Summer:
> 
> Vacation
> 
> ...


Definitely plan on checking out Straight Outta Compton.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Becky Lynch is hot as fuck standing next to that dude.


Becky Lynch is hot as fuck. Period.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



antdvda said:


> This revolution shit will last till.....ummmm......November.


It lasts until Ronda Rousey loses her title. Once that happens WWE has no reason to keep this up. It's all a reaction to Rousey being the biggest draw in MMA and gaining the mainstream appeal that WWE wants so badly but haven't been able to get with someone like Nikki Bella as their champion.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The Divas getting more than 10 mins on a RAW and it's a good raw match :rusevcrush


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*I also gotta say you guys are lame as fuck to complain about the segment. EVEYRTHING has to be picked a part in here its retarded.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha needs to win here.

Then have Becky get the pinfall against the Bellas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Boss said:


> I would happily eat Paige's butthole.


Creepy diva thoughts are for the pics section.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Boss said:


> I would happily eat Paige's butthole.


Get in line.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Batz said:


> Don't why Paige is calling this match. She has more experience sure, but Sasha is way more talented, and has had way better matches in her short career.


Talent mattering, thats a good one


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Boss said:


> I would happily eat Paige's butthole.


:sip


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Batz said:


> Don't why Paige is calling this match. She has more experience sure, but Sasha is way more talented, and has had way better matches in her short career.


that is because what Paige has to work with on the main roster isn't close to what Banks has in NXT.

Go watch Paige NXT matches and she was way better.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> I just tuned in, not 10 minutes ago.
> 
> And a two-segment Diva's match is testing my patience to turn this shit off. Jesus christ today's product is the drizzling shits.


Worse, it's endemic dysentery. Shit that never ends.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Especially when they are all hot as fuck just look at them you don't gotta listen if it bothers you.It dont bug me none at all love the hot British and Irish accents xD*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Godway said:


> Paige not working a Bella, Tamina, or Naomi, and suddenly she's in a solid match again. Weird how that works.


Solid ?.Are you watching a different programme than me?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> When does Eva come back? Would much rather see how she does after training.


She had a match on NXT last week....was pretty bad


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



EyeZac said:


> It lasts until Ronda Rousey loses her title. Once that happens WWE has no reason to keep this up. It's all a reaction to Rousey being the biggest draw in MMA and gaining the mainstream appeal that WWE wants so badly but haven't been able to get with someone like Nikki Bella as their champion.


And until everyone remembers that hey don't give a fuck about women's soccer?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Why s Tamina in this "Divas" revolution? Its Divas, not ****** Revution.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha is one pretty ass bitch. Goddamn.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Brie it's not healthy to stand so close to a TV

I always hate that stupid shot of them watching the tv like that. Have them sit in chairs for god sake.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Was Paige doing her hair while on the second rope? :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha evicting Paige.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

THE BELLA DYNASTY. It really is dark times.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

One of the better Women's matches in a long time on Raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I also gotta say you guys are lame as fuck to complain about the segment. EVEYRTHING has to be picked a part in here its retarded.*


The match is going fine but let's not pretend that segment before it wasn't awful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:jay2 at Sasha mocking Paige's catchphrase and scream. Fine match so far. bama


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

How can anyone seriously find Sasha hot? She looks like a skinny ******. And no ass at all.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige gonna get Sasha in the PTO and Tamina or Naomi is gonna come superkick her head off for the DQ finish, calling it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Boss said:


> I would happily eat Paige's butthole.


I'd be like


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Becky Lynch is hot as fuck standing next to that dude.


I would argue that she is always hot as fuck.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Speaking of movies did anybody see the movie Dope?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I also gotta say you guys are lame as fuck to complain about the segment. EVEYRTHING has to be picked a part in here its retarded.*


Hohohoho, just you wait until Roman Reigns gets out here. The usual geeks on here will be over analysing pops and crowd reactions for hours.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Markus123 said:


> Was Paige doing her hair while on the second rope? :lol


She has a bad habit of fixing her weave mid-match.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Berlino said:


> Solid ?.Are you watching a different programme than me?


You made up your mind before this match even aired.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's &quot;A NIGHT OF FIRSTS!&quot;*



markoutsmarkout said:


> How can anyone seriously find Sasha hot? She looks like a skinny ******. And no ass at all.


Because everyone has to have the same opinion? Don't be a fuccboi.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Boss said:


> I would happily eat Paige's butthole.


Chloe Moretz for me. :curry2



I wish I was a billionaire, I'd win her over and piss off a America who would be outraged.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



birthday_massacre said:


> that is because what Paige has to work with on the main roster isn't close to what Banks has in NXT.
> 
> Go watch Paige NXT matches and she was way better.


I have. Sasha just knows better.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige can't do a fucking dropkick.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hopefully Sasha wins this match and then Becky can get the pin later tonight.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Especially when they are all hot as fuck just look at them you don't gotta listen if it bothers you.It dont bug me none at all love the hot British and Irish accents xD*


This is the internet , Captain Clueless. Beautiful naked women are 2 clicks away and they aren't embarrassing a sport while at it.

You're a preteen with parental lock on your computer, aren't you?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Gotta love 20 minute matches that mean ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



witchblade000 said:


> Why s Tamina in this "Divas" revolution? Its Divas, not ****** Revution.


Add Charlotte to that list


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha is on a whole other level.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn..straight up conversation there..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is nice to see this kind of time commitment to a woman's match. They are doing very well, too! :clap


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

A superkick is now a big boot.


Learn something everyday.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Calling spots a little loud there, guys.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I know it's sexist, but I can't watch a divas match without getting a hundred sexual thoughts rushing through my head


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Tapped out!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

LIKE A BOSSSSS


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

you guys seriously want longer matches for these 2..

they are calling their spots loud as fuck..


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Good match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Solid match there, and Sasha gets a fucking W! 

Are the NXT gals undefeated since coming to the main roster?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Shocked they didn't give Paige her win back. Good for Sasha.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

good win for Sasha. great match as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

No reaction whatsoever to the end of that match.

:ti


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Called it


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

TWO WEEKS IN A ROW!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Does Paige have a hundred submission moves?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

YES TAP HOEEEEEEEEE


Amber B said:


> Sasha is one pretty ass bitch. Goddamn.


Yeah them Doggpound genes ain't nothing to play with.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lol just dumb

Tapping out on RAW. Great booking......NOT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

why are they doing this


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

paige screams her spots like cena does


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"LIKE A BAWS" :jbl


Please stop it, JBL. :floyd1


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The Bank Statement ! Cool name I guess. LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

A win for....Da'Boss!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Paige really sucks at selling the Backstabber. With that said, I don't agree with this match nor the decision. Paige didn't need to tap twice in a row. Becky vs. Alicia should've been the match to keep her relevant. Looks like she's just a cosigning sidekick again.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



BuzzKillington said:


> And until everyone remembers that hey don't give a fuck about women's soccer?


I think that has very little to do with it. Yeah it may have had some influence but Rousey main events PPV's and gets more buys then WWE biggest stars. That something even WWE cannot ignore.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Batz said:


> A superkick is now a big boot.
> 
> 
> Learn something everyday.


And the Irish Curse Backbreaker is now three different moves.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Good


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha goes over clean :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Such bullshit! You just lost a match and you're concerned about your eye lashes?!


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> How can anyone seriously find Sasha hot? She looks like a skinny ******. And no ass at all.


I'm jealous of the supermodels you bang on a regular basis :sip


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I didn't know that there was a DIVA'S title in NXT? :jbl


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

whoa, sky sports just cut renee young off, what's she sayin?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That commercial break as Renee appeared


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

BOSS tapping out Paige! :yes Becky needs to look good tonight too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Renee kada


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Huge win for Sasha!! DAMN YES!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I really like Sashas banks finishing move.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

One thing you blind Rollins fans missed earlier when Steph put the US title on the line. 


It confirms once again the US Title currently is > WHC title. :cena3


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

ahhh the ****** wins

Decent match though


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Please welcome' commercial break


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Great match  And another to go featuring the best.*


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I swear renee looks different every singe time i see her on raw.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WTF?1 Im watching on Sky Sports, Renne is about to interview someone and... cut to a commercial? WTF happened?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena getting dem NXT champions one by one :cena


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That double knee backbreaker was awkward, but nevermind that shit. We actually got a nice divas match on RAW for the first time in a good while _and_ saw the NXT Women's Champion come out on top.

Color me impressed. bama


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige really doesn't know how to take the backstabber does she? Man she sucks, further proof that Emma carried her ass in NXT.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> Gotta love 20 minute matches that mean ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.


How does this match mean nothing? This division isn't being booked 50-50 anymore. That's the second time in a row Paige has tapped to Sasha.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha is great. Probably my favourite female wrestler in WWE ever.

Also nice to see Paige raising her game, seems like the call ups has allowed her to get a little bit of her fire back. Or she is just now working with girls more on her level.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShowStopper said:


> No reaction whatsoever to the end of that match.
> 
> :ti


This divas revolution is going to end quicker than what I originally though :lel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Calling spots a little loud there, guys.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShowStopper said:


> No reaction whatsoever to the end of that match.
> 
> :ti


I gave a reaction! A sigh of relief that the shit was over.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Decent match. There were moments that Paige and Sasha had some poor timing. Hopefully it improves.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins :buried people talking about "winning on your own."

:ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WTF is Renee wearing? It's July :lol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige needs her own "talks too much" segment on botchamania alongside Cena's.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Thank You Seth..


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev! 

And that butterface :Out


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Summer Rae kada


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I just want Emma and Becky Lynch..................I'm done with my sentence.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Godway said:


> You made up your mind before this match even aired.


It is no different than any other divas match i have seen for the last few years.Slow,very little chemistry and boring as hell.If you want to convince your self that these divas matches are going to start getting much better without the Bellas involved then good luck to you


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I have to say, I love Summer's...umm...Breasts.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

2K16, no thanks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mr. Fusion said:


> This divas revolution is going to end quicker than what I originally though :lel


why is that, it was a great diva match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev time! Give that man a mic!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Tiago said:


> WTF?1 Im watching on Sky Sports, Renne is about to interview someone and... cut to a commercial? WTF happened?


I wanted to know who the special guest was :jose


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'd rather play Smackdown 2 and unlock him myself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WWE's obsession with Arnold is out of control.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Kayfabe why should Rollins feel the need to prove Cena anything.. Rollins is the WWE champ.. Cena is the US champ.. what is there to prove..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Everyone going to be playing as this guy online...fpalm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Shadowcran said:


> This is the internet , Captain Clueless. Beautiful naked women are 2 clicks away and they aren't embarrassing a sport while at it.
> 
> You're a preteen with parental lock on your computer, aren't you?


*No I am just not an ignorant POS like you. *


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

eww. LMAO Schwarzeneggar is an old naked man in the iconic T2 scene.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Kids probably think that's Bully Ryback on the cover of 2k16


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Why is WWE fucking with me tonight?

I'd let him wreck it. Jesus.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins is gonna look even weaker after tonight. Either he loses clean or walks out mid match.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I was going to just make a dumb joke about old, naked Arnold being the playable character, but I'm really enjoying this shot-for-shot T2 remake.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Paige really sucks at selling the Backstabber. With that said, I don't agree with this match nor the decision. Paige didn't need to tap twice in a row. Becky vs. Alicia should've been the match to keep her relevant. Looks like she's just a cosigning sidekick again.*


To be fair Paige got the reactions in the match even with a year+ of Bella beatdowns so she'll be fine, better to put over the newcomer. As for the Bella/Becky-Charlotte match, Becky should get the pin over Alicia but they figure they need a divas tag match instead of two singles.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

What the fuck did we just watch:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:ambrose4 to job to Terminator.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

LMAO this is actually funny! Still not gonna buy the game tho


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Boring ass "revolution" so far.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

A dirty win for Sasha would probably have been better though.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

YEAH! Smoking's back on television!!!! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Finn Balor in the background.

He is going to be a huge star.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Haha...they just literally did the scene from T2. That was it. No spin or anything.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn Ambrose got whooped by Show and now got handled by Arnold.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'm not gonna lie, I like that ad.

I mean I'm not buying the game but still.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wtf Ambrose isn't even a heel.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Honey Bucket said:


> Hohohoho, just you wait until Roman Reigns gets out here. The usual geeks on here will be over analysing pops and crowd reactions for hours.


*Lol. True enough. If thats what gets them off I guess. I choose not to waste my time with such nonsense.*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Everyone going to be playing as this guy online...:ffs:


Mainly kids.

And Vince.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

It's just so random, The Terminator.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ambrose about to job to terminator.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Berlino said:


> Solid ?.Are you watching a different programme than me?


Seemed like a solid match to me.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ambrose jobbing to Terminator


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Terminator as a guest character in WWE 2K16. :lol

Sorry 2K, but that doesn't hold a candle to Sonic the Hedgehog, Pac-Man, Mega Man _and_ Ryu guest starring in Super Smash Bros. 3D / Super Smash Bros. U. Kudos on getting Finn Balor to cameo in that commercial, though.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*










:banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Everyone going to be playing as this guy online...:ffs:


I don't get anywhere near online anymore, my experiences on last gen were enough to put me off for life.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ambrose was cooler in that ad than he is on TV.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



NyQuil said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I like that ad.
> 
> I mean I'm not buying the game but still.


Great ad. Arnold is still a boss but the kids here don't get that. 7 time Mr. O is still built like a beast. Unfortunately no ..... means no purchase.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Heath V said:


> Such bullshit! You just lost a match and you're concerned about your eye lashes?!


Cares more about her appearance than the match. Probably why she lost :cool2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair Paige got the reactions in the match even with a year+ of Bella beatdowns so she'll be fine, better to put over the newcomer. As for the Bella/Becky-Charlotte match, Becky should get the pin over Alicia but they figure they need a divas tag match instead of two singles.


*Oh that's happening? Good. I just don't see a point in Paige tapping two weeks in a row on free television. I love Sasha, but I'm not going to be biased about bad booking, even if it's in her favor.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mr. Fusion said:


> I wanted to know who the special guest was :jose


:rollins


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Next year, we get...ROBOCOP.

Fuck, I hope not.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KaineSpawnX said:


> I was going to just make a dumb joke about old, naked Arnold being the playable character, but I'm really enjoying this shot-for-shot T2 remake.


Same music even...I think. It's been a while since I've seen T2.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

TBH none of the nxt divas other then Becky and when elevated Bayley impress me that much. It is almost like because they are divas from NXT they are automatically amazing, and Nikki and co suck in comparison lol. They are technically better wrestlers. But I think experience, and working a crowd and match which Nikki has become very good at. On the main roster cannot be over looked. I think Nikki overall just ticks the boxes in the present, so she is the best for the mean time. I can see why Vince likes her . i think we critisize divas alot, but some need to start giving Nikki credit for how much she has improoved, and has really turned into the best worker on the divas division. ITs not her or Paiges fault most of the matches on the MR are formulaic.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

You get to recreate WrestleMania 31, Triple H's Terminator entrance where he massively buried the man they call Sting


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Ambrose vs Arnold is the first match I will play on 2K16*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CH25 said:


> Stephanie ?


Dixie Carter is too blame for 2007 for having 2 women matches on tv

Stephanie is too blame in 2015 for having 2 women matches on tv


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'm watching from the UK... and there is a shit ton of ads, is that the same in the States?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Mainly kids.
> 
> And Vince.


Vince is going to be playing with himself offline. :vince5


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev time :tucky


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hey Rusev, when Summer said you guys needed a little roleplay in your relationship this isn't what she meant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The whole damned episode without this shitfestfuckhole of a commercial!!!
Yes Yes Yes needs to be shoved right up everyone at 5 hours energy's gaping assholes..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev & Summer :mark:


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

they weren't even a faction doe..

those years consisted of the mid 90s and those years were awful..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

It's crazy depressing to see how far Rusev's fallen off.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Next year, we get...ROBOCOP.
> 
> Fuck, I hope not.


...Believe it or not, WCW already did that. Sting/Robocop vs Ric Flair/Arn ANderson....I wish to christ I was kidding.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

God summer just needs to go away.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



safc-scotty said:


> Sasha is great. Probably my favourite female wrestler in WWE ever.
> 
> Also nice to see Paige raising her game, seems like the call ups has allowed her to get a little bit of her fire back. Or she is just now working with girls more on her level.


I think she's motivated, maybe it's just me but she seems to be beaming whenever those NXT girls are introduced, bare in mind she worked with them so long in NXT so probably has some emotional attachment there with them, and she knew Becky previously too ... she seems to be happy working with these girls from what I can see and her motivation seems to be there.

That was a great match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Summer Rae is dressing like Lana.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Clique years? You mean the Dark Ages? They ruined wrestling.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Man i love you Rusev :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

He's smitten with Summer.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I fucking hate Ziggler. He is the reason why we have Rusev jobbing, Lana looking like a fool, and the wicked witch of the west on tv.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ironcladd1 said:


> Cares more about her appearance than the match. Probably why she lost :cool2


I just couldn't believe she did that. I Remeber her fixing her hair last time while on the top rope and that pissed me off too. 

Just like Davey Boy at Summer Slam 92. You're getting you're ass kicked but you have the sense to keep pulling up your tights to hide your stomach.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev deserves so much better :zayn3


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Gotta love a heel who patiently waits for the announcers to finish selling shit before talking. 

So stupid, the direction is awful. Get rid of the jobber entrances, they don't improve ANYTHING.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

KLIQ WEEK aka we are struggling to fill up our programming, so here you go!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Time to take notes fellas


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rusev not the best English but knows the word smitten, nice.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

someone MAKE THIS STOP.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

A dog? :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lol piss on her


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev is top notch


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Awwwwwww


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That poor thing is terrified


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I really like Rusev these last couple weeks :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dog Ziggler :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That dog looks fucking terrified.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

LOL Rusev is a G.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lmao at this HHH revisionist history bullshit. "KLIQ WEEK! WE CELEBRATE ONE OF WRESTLING'S GREATEST FACTIONS!!" What fucking faction? It was a behind the scenes thing. They were never an on-air group. You're celebrating a bunch of tools who revolutionized how to properly freebase off a title belt or ruin people's careers. 

Thank god Rusev is so great right now, otherwise that would have irritated me more.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Am I the only who's praying we get Green Arrow as a playable DLC in 2k16?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> I'm watching from the UK... and there is a shit ton of ads, is that the same in the States?


Tonight it has been worse than usual.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

OH Dolph re-sign time bring him back into the storyline.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That dog is freaking the fuck out.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dad jokes from Rusev


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev looking huge!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

DOG ZIGGLER :Rollins


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

He buys her a dog and we are supposed to boo??


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Summer Rae is not as hot as Lana. 

Lana has a better looking face and bodywise they're same except Summer Rae is taller.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lol Rusev


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dog... Ziggler?

Who writes this crap again...?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dog Ziggler.. This episode just won the whole year!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dog Ziggler :lmao


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dog Ziggler :lol :lol :lol


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



gamegenie said:


> Summer Rae is dressing like Lana.


Nothing gets past you eagle-eye.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The fuck is this promo?

BTW, the ad for the youngins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaRuugE1R74

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOo45cEVMhs


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That dog shits the truth. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought Rusev was talking about Summer and not the dog there


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

that dog looks like summer rae.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

50 Shades of Rusev :rusevyes


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

wtf is rusev's character???


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Bring on DOLPH!!!!! Fuck Rusev he needs to go away.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That puppy scared


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"Take the fish." - Rusev

Best quote ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*He's going to name the fish Lana. Unleash the rotten pussy jokes.*


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

What is this shit


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I literally busted out laughing when he named it Ziggler lmfao!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dog Ziggler is my new favorite wrestler in WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

KLIQ WEEK.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Thank them for giving Vince the balls to go in the direction of wrestling not being corny anymore, at least for a few years.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This segment was written by Becky Lynch.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ambrose has to put over 80 year old actors now


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:dahell :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

A fish? Lana must smell of fish


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

It's a fish.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Headliner said:


> It's crazy depressing to see how far Rusev's fallen off.


its the Cena curse


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev says Lana smells like fish confirmed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

PETA outraged at WWE in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dog Zigglah and a let us name this fish Lana! :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Shadowcran said:


> ...Believe it or not, WCW already did that. Sting/Robocop vs Ric Flair/Arn ANderson....I wish to christ I was kidding.


Unfortunately I'm old enough to remember that. I'm so shame-faced right now. fpalm.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lana :yum:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hit her with the damn fish.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev is hilarious


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

the fuck is this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lana about to take out Discount Lana.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Was Rusev saying Lana smells of fish?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lanas hair is so weird long


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

#RealWoman


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lana kada


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Headliner said:


> It's crazy depressing to see how far Rusev's fallen off.


IDK man we've seen it a million times. Dominant "monster" debuts, goes on a tear, and then falls off immensely.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Somebody please get hit with the fish!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev trying to say Lana vagina smell like fish:lmao:lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wow she looks better without the bun.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lana got that ass, ma :homer


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

RUSEV IMPLYING THAT LANA SMELLS LIKE FISH :lmao :lmao


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

" It's a fish "
" Take the fish "
Jesus Rusev is amazing
:rusevcrush


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

this is so terrible


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Rusev says Lana smells like fish confirmed.


Its a tuna fish


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I might be a lone on this but I am loving this Rusev and Lana stuff!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I think the most entertaining part of this segment would be if that dog took a leak on either Rusev's or Summer Rae's feet.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lana looking hot in those pumps.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

A "Smells like tuna" chant would be pretty good at this point.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lana is in contender as a WOAT character.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Please slap someone with that fish :mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Someone bout to get slapped with that fish.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lol lana good on the mic and looks fine af my god rusev u lucky man


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Summer Rae is not as hot as Lana.
> 
> Lana has a better looking face and bodywise they're same except Summer Rae is taller.


I'd rather bang Summer over Lana :jericho3


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Put her in the Acolyte!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lana fucking rules.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Somewhere a Japanese man just came.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY! NOT THE FISH!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Can the dumbass writers just give us what we want and make Lana vs Summer a bra and panties match.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> " It's a fish "
> " Take the fish "
> Jesus Rusev is amazing
> :rusevcrush


Good god was that funny.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Kiss my fish club


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lana accent is fading away.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Yes, we get to see her feet!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is some serious psycho sexual action going on here. Rusev :rusevyes


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Am I watching a soap in Telemundo? What the fuck is this?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That scene sucked.


Summer Rae over acting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev has been on his A game since buying shoes.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Come on Rusev. Hit her.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lol he threw the fucking fish!


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lol what the fuck is this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*










Alrighty


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lol summer rae all this my ass lana baby wont u come my way


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Barefoot Lana strikes again. Someone check @Chrome 's pulse.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

...and where did the dog go?

Probably back to creative to plan the next segment.

Boy, did this suck or what?


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Vårmakos said:


> the fuck is this


I'm actually dreading someone walking in on me watching this shit :chlol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

There goes our summer ray lesbian porn fantasies.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

bah gawd somebody actually booked that shit as a segment

and yay we get a 10 minute replay coming up next


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

BS society. She smacked the hell out of him and he's just supposed to take it right.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Summer doing her best Vickie Guerrero impression


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

RECAPS, RECAPS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Yooooo when Lana takes off her heels it's like Ash Ketchum turning his hat backwards in Pokemon. She goes into bad bitch mode.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Shit segment lel.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

In Soviet Russia, you don't come to pussy. Pussy come to you!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Irrelevant said:


> Lana is in contender as a WOAT character.


Add Dolph to that list as well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The dog schtick was cute, but that fish bit was just... :westbrook3

Getting tired of seeing Lana get the edge over Summer, although I will give Lana credit in that she'd make for a good bottom bitch considering she knew how to kick her heels off and take a chick to task. :lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KuritaDavion said:


> Somewhere a Japanese man just came.


:lmao:clap


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

really? you are going to have a Recap of the brawl from previous week? one would assume EVERYONE would know what happened by now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Lana straight up Samoa Joed the fish when he threw it.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Summer was totally channeling Missy Hyatt there. :clap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

He threw the fish! :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sable vs Jacqueline feud with Marc Mero were miles more entertaining. 


WWE is just missing something today.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Once again Rusev is the only good thing about these shitty fucking segments.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

so rusev is the guy who tells everyone his ex smelled like fish. got it


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Chad Allen said:


> RUSEV IMPLYING THAT LANA SMELLS LIKE FISH :lmao :lmao


I'm sure part of her does :evil


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

After Lesnar's incident with the kid and the car door, they've switched to throwing floppier objects.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Writer 1: So we have Rusev give Summer a fish.....you know to represent Lana

Writer 2: uh huh

Writer 1: And then....he he......lana comes out and SLAMS SUMMER'S FACE IN THE FISH!!!!

Writer 2: BRILLIANT!!!!

Writer 3-30: SOUNDS GREAT!!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lol in Australia after that segment we got a commercial for a fishing show


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Heath V said:


> BS society. She smacked the hell out of him and he's just supposed to take it right.


So you advocate men punching women?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Chrome must be in Heaven right now. Anyway, what the fuck is this? I'm tuning out.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



gamegenie said:


> Sable vs Jacqueline feud with Marc Mero were miles more entertaining.
> 
> 
> WWE is just missing something today.


You mean like good writing, good planning, good market research, commone sense, competent booking...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

We are the 'sports entertained'! And we are not proud...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"Who can forget last week when Brock Lesnar faced off with the Undertaker, so next we'll take you back to that moment last week"

Solid logic guys. Just an excellent plan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Unfortunately I'm old enough to remember that. I'm so shame-faced right now. fpalm.


Well, WWE has done worse. I had a thread in General WWE called 125+ segments Vince would lik eus to forget.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Fandangohome said:


> So you advocate men punching women?


Austin would say gimme a hell ya.


lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'm still waiting to be told we just got swerved and that was a practical joke on the crowd. animal rights brigade are going to be on their ass big style btw.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Government should have enough to help our heroes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KaineSpawnX said:


> After Lesnar's incident with the kid and the car door, they've switched to throwing floppier objects.


Best part is if Lana wasn't power walking that would have clipped her in the back of her head. The reaction to _that_ would have been hilarious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"Grandpa broke out of the old folks home again, just trying to take him back!" :brock4

"But I got BINGO and Sting saying he did!" :taker

"Where is my pants?" :flabbynsting


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"It's a fish"
"Take the fish"

:maury :ti :ha :lmao 

Rusev is gold. His delivery is just too fucking funny.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ffs no wonder wwe does this school yard fish shit when all you kids love it


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> Writer 1: So we have Rusev give Summer a fish.....you know to represent Lana
> 
> Writer 2: uh huh
> 
> ...


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"It's a dead fish. Take the fish!"

brb, dying.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev is the greatest thing to happen to humanity.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



birthday_massacre said:


> Austin would say gimme a hell ya.
> 
> 
> lol


BEAT DEBRA!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rusev is one of the best things going right now. Just brilliant, week after week.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> Writer 1: So we have Rusev give Summer a fish.....you know to represent Lana
> 
> Writer 2: uh huh
> 
> ...


Pretty much! :lol


Rusev is great however. I wasn't much of a fan before/during Wrestlemania 31, but man he sure has become something else. Probably the most entertaining guy on the roster.


Also Summer Rae is gorgeous under the "Lana" attire. Even more attractive than Lana herself.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Fandangohome said:


> So you advocate men punching women?


Uh oh PC crowd to the rescue. I have never hit a women in my life but it would have been great if he clotheslined her. Damn near every week a guy gets the shit smacked out of him and just has to sit there and take it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Taker vs Brock can ut


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> ahhh the ****** wins
> 
> Decent match though


Fuck off idiot


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Missed opportunity WWE, should have SMACKED HER WITH THE FISH!!!! :disappointed:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Last weeks Raw was better, so let's go back and have a look at that :vince5


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rusev can't carry these segments alone. They have to do something Ya know...creative with this.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

If you want to go really deep in what Taker said, his real beef is with Paul Heyman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

RAW isnt Materpiece Theater, but now for another installment of Part time Theater.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yep....looks like another snooze fest RAW


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

In case you didnt see it at the beginning of the show.....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lol, i'm going to get to hear Brock scream 'I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!!' lol, love that too much lol.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Heath V said:


> Uh oh PC crowd to the rescue. I have never hit a women in my life but it would have been great if he clotheslined her. Damn near every week a guy gets the shit smacked out of him and just has to sit there and take it.


So you've never hit a woman in your life but you advocate others doing so.

Good to know.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I still can't believe WWE has the gall to do a rematch a year and a half after Taker lost.

:ti


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Pretty crazy to think that match Paige had with Sasha Banks was the first good match on the main roster Paige has been in. that's not even hyperbole, name me a match on the main roster she's been in that was better? Pretty sad, but I'm glad Sasha brought out the best in Paige and I am enjoying Paige more than ever.

We finally got to see the Paige from NXT on the main roster and she and Sasha killed it Tonight. Hopefully the Divas tag match will compare or be better(I doubt it because Nikki is involved but hopefully I'm wrong)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That brawl was so fucking awesome :banderas


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Remember when wrestling was cool? Nowadays I'd rather admit to liking One Direction over WWE :rock5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Welp, already looking forward to next week.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> I still can't believe WWE has the gall to do a rematch a year and a half after Taker lost.
> 
> :ti


It was always going to be done, it was just a matter of Taker being healthy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...micks-vince-mcmahon-would-like-us-forget.html Here's the thread, I think I'll add Rusev Fishdog to the list.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Luchamania baby


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I Remeber the women of the 80's and 90's would take bumps like crazy. It was fun and progressed the story. Warrior press slamming Sherri after she interfered with the whole match is a little bit different then a women getting beaten and battered. Damn...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lucha Lucha!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> I still can't believe WWE has the gall to do a rematch a year and a half after Taker lost.
> 
> :ti


Anything for a ratings boost :vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Is that Rey Myserio saying LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA on their opening theme


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mra22 said:


> Yep....looks like another snooze fest RAW


I'd rather them do Raw once a fortnight over one good, one bad, one good, one bad; rinse and repeat


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The start of Lucha Dragons music got me remembering that Ultima Lucha begins this week :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Looks like Vince is writing this RAW*

Seeing how it is a complete and utter snooze fest.......


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So we'll have to wait a week to see the beast. Fuck Off E


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Just put the fucking Wyatt segment on so I can turn this shit off!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Fandangohome said:


> So you advocate men punching women?


Yes, in a fictional environment.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> I still can't believe WWE has the gall to do a rematch a year and a half after Taker lost.
> 
> :ti


It's not just gall. It's desperation.

It's a consequence of not making any new stars in nearly a decade and *the few they didn't intend to make* leaving or getting injured.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

LOL, recap, entrance, ad. 

match starts, someone gets thrown to the outside, ad

match has been turned around in favour of the heels, face makes hot tag, match ends, backstage segment, plugging a product, ad.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Nine99 said:


> Rusev can't carry these segments alone. They have to do something Ya know...creative with this.


I gave you a dead fish goddamnit!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

They've now officially ruined SummerSlam by turning it into WrestleMania 31 V 2.0 with this needless retirement home nostalgia showing.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Mexicans vs. Puerto Ricans pretending to be Mexican


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> So you've never hit a woman in your life but you advocate others doing so.
> 
> Good to know.


We are talking about wrestling, not real life situations.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> I'm jealous of the supermodels you bang on a regular basis :sip


Sasha is just average though. She would not turn heads in public. That's just a :fact


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dog Ziggler hates Summer.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Jim Ross said:


> Yes, in a fictional environment.


Said it better than I could have, thank you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> I still can't believe WWE has the gall to do a rematch a year and a half after Taker lost.
> 
> :ti


I agree, but I'm not surprised. And you know Taker is winning, and for what? Brock's been destroying people since 2013 and you're going to have him finally lose to..........................Taker? There's no reason to lessen Brock's momentum by having him put over Taker.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*










If Rusev ever wins the world title he needs to change it to this:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The reason for the extra hour is give the taker time walk to the ring with his walker. They just need to CGI it out on the fly.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I know we complain about the commercials every single week, but this week has been the worst I can recall from any show ever. Even shows about "world's funniest commercials" doesn't have this many in a 30 minute block of time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lucha Lucha Underground.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> KingLobos said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't believe WWE has the gall to do a rematch a year and a half after Taker lost.
> ...


And having cena going back to a dominant champion.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Call me insane but besides the stupid gimmick this match might be decent.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> So you've never hit a woman in your life but you advocate others doing so.
> 
> Good to know.


I´ve never hit a woman as well but I get what he´s saying! If feminists want rights equality then they should also have the right to be hit back... just sayin...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I don't like the tag belts. They remind me of giant pennies and look kind of cheap.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

PTP's are the champs?

WTF, been gone for months, when did this happen :duck


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lucha Lucha Underground.


Most of the fools posting this have no idea what you're talking about.

Ultima Lucha will be better than summerslam, no doubt


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Titus to destroy Jbl again? Yess plz


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

my god..this crowd is dead...I mean, the WWE has killed an entire crowd of people. We're all witnesses in the class action suit to follow.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"These tag teams know how to WOW the crowd"

Yes, Los Matedores regularly get the biggest pops week in week out.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lucha Dragons vs. Los Matadores...

...I hope the masked team wins. :serious:

Damn, Titus is the best part of this match.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Oh goodness, we get the privilege of listening to Daren "Blackmail" Young....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Still can't believe that stunt paid off and stripped New Day.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Byron hasn't said nothing all night' :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

yeah, you can replace Byron, cause you know Black guys are interchangeable .... sigh.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Champs looking sharp in those suits!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cole hates Byron.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Brutal commentary right now. Dear lord.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

PTP on commentary showing up the "pros", shows how bad they all are. 

Hell Titus and Darren are more entertaining to listen to than this match haha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



amhlilhaus said:


> Most of the fools posting this have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Ultima Lucha will be better than summerslam, no doubt


Are you calling me a fool? I watch LU every week and I'm not watching shitty ass 4 hour Summerslam.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Shadowcran said:


> my god..this crowd is dead...I mean, the WWE has killed an entire crowd of people. We're all witnesses in the class action suit to follow.


Can you blame them? I'm dead and I'm sat at home with more junk food than I know what to with. This RAW just plain sucks (so far) :serious:


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I actually like Los Matadores. They're not amazing or anything but I enjoy them.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Looks like Taker may not be there next week either. They really need to stop this one week one guy shows up, then the next week the other guy. I mean, it was AMAZING that we go the brawl last week, and there's 3 more Mondays to fill, before SummerSlam but you need to keep the flame going and have some sort of story every week.

I know they both want to get their hands on each other, which complicates matters, but the writing team gets paid to come up with ways around that...

EDIT: And don't say that the schedules are an issue. Taker would be fine with appearing for 3 weeks in a row, and if Brock's dates aren't used for a big event like this, then for what else?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Vintage Cole :cole


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"professional wrestling" :vincecry


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That's BULL :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Titus "WASH RAG" Oneil giving me life again.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShowStopper said:


> Brutal commentary right now. Dear lord.


Everything is brutal man. Everything !


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Come on guys be honest i know it's a stupid gimmick but epico and primo can really wrestle.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Someone got it wrong, it's Mexicans pretending to be hispanic orientals facing Puerto Ricans pretending to be Mexicans with a small midget pretending to be a bull...get it right


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I hate PTP. Well i don't hate them, i'm just pissed that they have the belts when clearly it should be New Day


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Phaedra said:


> yeah, you can replace Byron, cause you know Black guys are interchangeable .... sigh.


Well Byron is that token black guy...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Saxton never say's shit lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - The Aftermath*



Mr. Fusion said:


> What is it with you and manly women? :lol
> 
> 
> I guess I can't complain, I'm into what is probably considered weirder stuff :draper2


I don't know man. Something about them trying to be so dominant and then getting their pussy destroyed. :lol :lenny


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Oh goodness, we get the privilege of listening to Daren "Blackmail" Young....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Still can't believe that stunt paid off and stripped New Day.


what the hell are you talking about lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Great to see the Dragons keeping that wheelbarrow / assisted senton combo.

:hayden3 at Titus breaking kayfabe by making that Puerto Rican bullfighter comment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Cole hates Byron.


Everyone hates Byron. It's impossible not to.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Titus just buries everyone when on commentary :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Kalisto is the only one I care about here. I would love to see Lucha Dragons as tag champs.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ThePhenomRises said:


> Looks like Taker may not be there next week either. They really need to stop this one week one guy shows up, then the next week the other guy. I mean, it was AMAZING that we go the brawl last week, and there's 3 more Mondays to fill, before SummerSlam but you need to keep the flame going and have some sort of story every week.
> 
> I know they both want to get their hands on each other, which complicates matters, but the writing team gets paid to come up with ways around that...


This is why part timers are bad for the WWE.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Pronk25 said:


> We are talking about wrestling, not real life situations.


You're talking about a man hitting a woman on a wrestling show in front of several million viewers.

Do you know what kind of mainstream, negative heat that gets WWE? I'll be conservative and say a TON.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Titus and Miz for the new commentary team plz


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

#Titusowningthecommentaryteam


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Have to agree with cole, commentary is awful. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"#Commentary Awful" :cole

Add yourself Cole. Always is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

#Commentaryawful 
:cole


The dripping irony, it's enough to drown the world...


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Berlino said:


> Titus and Miz for the new commentary team plz


Where's the petition? I'm ready to sign!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Titus calling out WWE's cultural ignorance!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hearing Cole say #badcommentary is pretty ironic.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Titus is pretty damn funny, would prefer a commentary team of him and Xavier Woods rather than the clowns we currently have in place.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is just awful.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Get the titles off fucking PTP, they are terrible. Darren Young is awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



birthday_massacre said:


> This is why part timers are bad for the WWE.


They are only bad for WWE when you depend on them to carry the product instead of letting them be enhancers to an already good product.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bring back JR, get rid of the awful commentating taking place right now, plz.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I've got a very bad feeling we're gonna see Sting tonight in the Wyatt segment.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

You know damn well them bull fighters are from Puerto Rico :grin2:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> You're talking about a man hitting a woman on a wrestling show in front of several million viewers.
> 
> Do you know what kind of mainstream, negative heat that gets WWE? I'll be conservative and say a TON.


That thought process is why everything is so stale and corporate now.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Pronk25 said:


> what the hell are you talking about lol


I'm talking about Darren Young being on the verge of being released and then coming out and going on Twitter rants and exploiting the current joke PC era to save his career.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The deciding factor in Taker/Brock:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the fools posting this have no idea what you're talking about.
> ...


Nah, can't edit my post to say posting here


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Does Young even talk?! I only hear Titus voice


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

New Day pop!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

NEW DAY :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:mark::mark::mark:

Time for the power of positivity!!!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That pop for new day
:ha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Holy shit Kofi's clapping.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is the match of the night


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*I cannot believe I actually miss The Usos.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

IT'S A NEW DAY! YESH IT IS! :clap :dance :clap :dance


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

FUCKING KOFI:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

that walk that Kofi Kingston does. Someone gif that shit.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShowStopper said:


> Bring back JR, get rid of the awful commentating taking place right now, plz.


I miss JR!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Look at the state of Kofi.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> So you've never hit a woman in your life but you advocate others doing so.
> 
> Good to know.


Wrestling is on par with real life now? 

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kofi


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lmao WTF New Day


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I fucking love The New Day.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Big E's walk is immensely entertaining.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Real dad of the year. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

shock horror, a full match without an ad break lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Kofi... :ti


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

New Day GOAT hands down


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I need a gif of Big E walking then :Jordan


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

New Day :dance


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Big E and Kofi skipping

uttahere


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That entrance was glorious.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dinner with wife ran a little late so just got caught up on the DVR

So how much dumber is the Rusev/Lana/Summer stuff going to get?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Kofi is just living and breathing this gimmick hahaha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Heath V said:


> I miss JR!


Don't we all :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Kofi's been hilarious the past 2 weeks with his facial expressions and movements. :lol


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Titus is pretty damn funny, would prefer a commentary team of him and Xavier Woods rather than the clowns we currently have in place.


True and I love Xavier but I'm not sure how long I could actually take him for lol, he's just so ridiculous.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lmao the facial expressions of Big E :maury


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Kofi's skipping and clapping...

I'm dying.

Someone gif that PLEASE!:grin2:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nice walk Kofi...


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



birthday_massacre said:


> This is why part timers are bad for the WWE.


But it's the WWE's who want to do it that way, I think. I'm sure Taker would be fine with appearing for 4 consecutive weeks and Lesnar's dates are meant for big events. They need to use the part-timers full time at least when they ARE around, especially for the big PPVs.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

New Day is awesome


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> Can you blame them? I'm dead and I'm sat at home with more junk food than I know what to with. This RAW just plain sucks (so far) :serious:


Yeah, I've had it too. I may flip over to AMC and watch Making of the Mob in New York, even though the rebroadcast comes on an hour later.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*New Day are awesome still.
*


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShowStopper said:


> Kofi's been hilarious the past 2 weeks with his facial expressions and movements. :lol


His clap-skip has reached new levels, I actually laugh out loud seeing it :booklel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wait, why does Luke have to re-commit when Bray "set him free"?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Tiago said:


> I´ve never hit a woman as well but I get what he´s saying! *If feminists want rights equality then they should also have the right to be hit back... just sayin...*


:kobefacepalm

You want equal rights? Well you can only have them if a man can punch you in the face! Ignorance running wild.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fucking New Day are great as usual. Only on tv for about a minute and were better than every other team out there.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

It seems they're serious about the old guard coming down on the Divas side. I hope Owens gets a clean win against Orton. 

I also want to see a swerve with Rollins and Cena. Have Cena keep the U.S. Tile but not earn a match against Rollins. I want HHH-Rollins and Cena, Cesaro , Owens triple threat at SummerSlam.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Heath V said:


> I miss JR!


That man could call a match between a dog and a broom and make it seem exciting.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This has been the most interesting Kofi has ever been. New day is excellent lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> True and I love Xavier but I'm not sure how long I could actually take him for lol, he's just so ridiculous.


Xavier is better than any of the current 3 we have got. Saxton barely speaks! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Was that hooded sweatshirt a:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So the Puerto Ricans pretending to be Mexicans with a midget bull mascot lost to the Mexicans pretending to be Hispanic Orientals thanks to 3 wrestlers pretending to be a black choir....Only in WWE...sigh


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I hated The New Day back in January (like most) but now I can't get enough, they are one of the best parts of Raw, pure entertainment.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Stad said:


> This has been the most interesting Kofi has ever been. New day is excellent lol


I guess you missed his night against Orton in MSG.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Still laughing at New Days entrance, someone has to gif that.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hell yeah Luke Harper is back


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Xavier is better than any of the current 3 we have got. Saxton barely speaks! :lol


Hey I agree, Saxton is useless, I just don't know how much Xavier I could take, I think I laugh too much :laugh:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Somehow that last segment was the most racist thing I've seen in the last 10 days.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

New day and then Wyatt family. Thank fuck. I'm out after this!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> That man could call a match between a dog and a broom and make it seem exciting.


AE JR. I agree. But since then, he's been increasingly more and more monotone in his delivery, and sounds bored sometimes.

AE JR was top notch though.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> That man could call a match between a dog and a broom and make it seem exciting.


Indeed!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

99.4% sure I will be using this Kofi clap dance gif to close threads. That was so awesome. :sodone


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I cant believe how good the new day have become.First month or so i was like get this shit of my t.v.They have come on leaps and bounds in every way.By far the most entertaining guys on the roster right now.I admit i was totally wrong about these guys


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KuritaDavion said:


> Everyone hates Byron. It's impossible not to.


Wow!


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



heel_turn said:


> It seems they're serious about the old guard coming down on the Divas side. I hope Owens gets a clean win against Orton.
> 
> I also want to see a swerve with Rollins and Cena. Have Cena keep the U.S. Tile but not earn a match against Rollins. *I want HHH-Rollins and Cena, Cesaro , Owens triple threat at SummerSlam.*


Don't we all ornstache


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Godway said:


> Somehow that last segment was the most racist thing I've seen in the last 10 days.


:aries2 Seriously where do you people come up with this stuff? It's all in your own head. You see what you want to see.

Take a step back man.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Godway said:


> Somehow that last segment was the most racist thing I've seen in the last 10 days.


I don't know about racist but it's highly clichéd.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I concur with everyone else... Kofi's mannerism are golden. It has really helped him stand out where before I thought he was kind of the weak link due to his weak mic skills.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> That man could call a match between a dog and a broom and make it seem exciting.


He's sweeping his tail off! OMG, that dog's bark was worse than his bite! Looks like that dog let his alligator mouth get in the way of his tadpole fanny.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Just put the Paige in a bikini episode on already and get it over with.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

gotta admit, that New Day entrance is the greatest thing i've seen all night so far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Never break up, New Day. And please remain heel.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Batz said:


> Pretty much! :lol
> 
> 
> Rusev is great however. I wasn't much of a fan before/during Wrestlemania 31, but man he sure has become something else. Probably the most entertaining guy on the roster.
> ...


Something is wrong with your eyes. Summer Rae is ugly. That nose!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Leo Kruger or Bo Dallas to arrive please!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Luke Harper is back at his side....why did he leave in the first place?


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Luke Harper is genuinely terrifying, Erick Rowan just makes me laugh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bray and his Magic Bong

The front row is now all hungry for some strange reason


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stop talking over the fucking entrance you dickheads.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bray has done absolutely nothing for almost 2 years. Just awful.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



rocknblues81 said:


> Something is wrong with your eyes. Summer Rae is ugly.


And if she was naked in front of you your dick would be saying otherwise.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I cringe every time Dean does that clothesline. Just cus' if that rope ever snapped....


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Orphan in the crowd just got sad.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



rocknblues81 said:


> Something is wrong with your eyes. Summer Rae is ugly.


I've said it before and I'll say it again; I am so jealous of the hot women coming in and out of your house Charlie Harper 2.0.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Please have Leo Kruger debut soon


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Actually I can't stand half my family Bray, but thanks for asking.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

What is that symbol on Harper's vest?

I know I've seen it before.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Berlino said:


> I cant believe how good the new day have become.First month or so i was like get this shit of my t.v.They have come on leaps and bounds in every way.By far the most entertaining guys on the roster right now.I admit i was totally wrong about these guys


Yes the New Day is genius. They stuck with something everyone hated and turned it into something great.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wyatt really is boring as fuck


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> His clap-skip has reached new levels, I actually laugh out loud seeing it :booklel


I've never really cared much for Kofi, but New Day has really got me liking him :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is bray's and harper's commitment ceremony. It really is a beautiful thing.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Believe That said:


> I might be a lone on this but I am loving this Rusev and Lana stuff!


It got awesome as soon as Ziggler was taken off of TV. And I consider myself a Ziggler fan for the most part.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wyatt w the same ole promo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WWE about to get inundated with Facebook hate from Soccer Moms after that line by Bray.

:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TripleG said:


> Luke Harper is back at his side....why did he leave in the first place?



B/c :vince5


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sad thing is, if you heard one Bray Wyatt promo...you heard them all. They are all almost identical.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bray is a fucking mic god.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Good job Wyatt. Now WWE is gonna get corporate letters from parents complaining that their kids are crying and believing their parents don't like them.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bray Wyatt with some true life lessons for the kids.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



IDONTSHIV said:


> This is bray's and harper's commitment ceremony. It really is a beautiful thing.


Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sooooooo

WWE is just rebooting the Wyatt Family and forgetting the past year or so......ok then


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

https://twitter.com/deathtoallmarks/status/625845550437531648


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hey kids... _*YOUR MOM DOESN'T LOVE YOU*_

Heel tier: GOD


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bray Wyatt is that drunk uncle that won't shut the fuck up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Yeah same old promo, same old quality. You fans don't know what you want from this guy or anyone in the wwe for that matter. What do you expect from Wyatt? This is his character.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

And bingo was his name-o


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Fandangohome said:


> Please have Leo Kruger debut soon


I mean...I might be in the minority here, but I never found Leo Kruger to be particularly awesome either.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So Bray low-key promoting slavery here? :quimby


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Jbones733 said:


> Wyatt w the same ole promo


I've never actually listened to a Wyatt promo in at least a year. It just sounds like random gibberish to me.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Is Luke Harper Bray Wyatt's pet?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I was hoping he would say hey kids there's no Santa or Easter Bunny and then break out into the Repo Man laugh!


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fuck sake Wyatt's promos don't know when to bloody end :eyeroll


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bray Wyatt is my most hated wrestler ever. I can't tolerate the schtick.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bray Wyatt is killing it on the mic.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Really enjoying this promo from Wyatt.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Your parents don't love you :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Boring chants from the crowd.they are not wrong


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I can listen to a Wyatt promo any day.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Jim Ross said:


> And if she was naked in front of you your dick would be saying otherwise.


I know right. The standards of beauty for women on this forum makes me wonder what kind of super models y'all are fucking. Who the fuck would pass up a night with a woman like Summer Rae?


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wyatts should have never broken up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mainboy said:


> https://twitter.com/deathtoallmarks/status/625845550437531648


That Kofi clap skip could get him a role on The Wiz remake.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is the 10 PM segment, I wonder if that means we see a new Wyatt member.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wyatt family could be the new SES with saving people and joining the group.




Godway said:


> This is the 10 PM segment, I wonder if that means we see a new Wyatt member.


Hopefully Adam Rose


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I remember always finding his promos to be entertaining. Now I no longer care about them.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I wish the stupid producer (Kevin Dunn?) would stop FUCKING CHANGING THE CAMERA ANGLES.

Stick to the closeup of the guy talking you dumb fuck.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bray putting me to sleep again


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fuckinhell.Harper actually speaks :surprise:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wow Harper's finally speaking in a normal voice.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



BuzzKillington said:


> I know right. The standards of beauty for women on this forum makes me wonder what kind of super models y'all are fucking. Who the fuck would pass up a night with a woman like Summer Rae?


:fact


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I don't need Luke Harper crotch shots WWE.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Berlino said:


> Fuckinhell.Harper actually speaks :surprise:


He really needs a deep Southern drawl. His voice just doesn't sound right for his character.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This makes absolutely no sense lmao


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This segment was a little better when Rico was in it.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Luke Harper cuts a better promo than Bray! LMAO!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Harper can actually talk pretty damn well!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The only real purpose for this has got to be for a real Harper push in the end, if not then this doesn't even have to happen.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



PraXitude said:


> I was hoping he would say hey kids there's no Santa or Easter Bunny and then break out into the Repo Man laugh!


Hey kids... remember CM Punk? HE QUIT BECAUSE YOU TOUCHED YOURSELF IN YOUR PLACE THAT ONE TIME


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I hope this = return of cult leader Bray, and they actually run with it this time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

If it's Baron Corbin then I'm gonna shit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

why is luke harper stealing michael lelgin lines


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That Wyatt mic skills :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ugh, I got a sick feeling is going to Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Big Show vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & Sting at SummerSlam.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Remember when Wyatt's promos were fire and his momentum was at its peak? Now he loses the audience attention in two minutes. 


WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Annnnnnnnd nothing happens! Again! Like always! 

As a big fan of Wyatt, I hate that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wouldn't mind the Wyatts wrecking Reigns again at SummerSlam.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That was the longest 5 minutes of my life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Will Hu1k be the third member of The Wyatts?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Reigns progressing that storyline while on vacay babygurl. *ducklips*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Translation of that promo

"Vince and Co finally realized how bad they fucked up splitting up the Wyatt family so now we are reforming finally"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

omfg another Diva's match

God why, please god why why why


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lol at that pop


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Man fuck this raw. Truly awful. 

uttahere


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

LOL nothing happened at the 10 spot.

"We miss Brock!" :vince7


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Jobber Paige back out there


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WTF.. This shit again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Yawn.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wow, the divas get both 9:00 and 10:00 slots.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Charlotte living off the name daddy built.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT ANOTHER DIVAS MATCH FFS


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't get with the folks who don't see that Bray Wyatt is a special talent.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Roman Reigns' reply: 
"lol I shampoo my hair"


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Are those the Adam Bomb glasses?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Can't wait when Erick Rowan comes back.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*










:dance


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat now 10 more minutes of WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... I really hate Charlotte I dont get the appeal at all


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Becky :banderas Lynch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Can someone let Charlotte know that her back is tucked into her shorts?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Headliner said:


> Remember when Wyatt's promos were fire and his momentum was at its peak? Now he loses the audience attention in two minutes.
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED.


"YOUR TIME IS UP MY TIME IS NOW"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Here comes no ass Charlotte.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Haven't been watching have they addresse .... .....?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Becky must tap out Alicia or she's going to be a permanent irrelevant sidekick.*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Best Wyatt promo since his last one on Taker.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Does Charlotte really enjoy this Ric Flair gimmick ? I know she probably had no choice but I'm sure she'd rather be her own person.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> omfg another Diva's match
> 
> God why, please god why why why


Better get used to it. I have a feeling there's gonna be 2 Divas matches every Raw for the foreseeable future.

At least until Vince gets tired of the Divas Revolution.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Pronk25 said:


> Charlotte living off the name daddy built.


And WWE having no issues with forcing it down our throats.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Every time I heard Charlottes theme it reminds me of the beginning of this Macho Man theme. :lol, Don't ask why.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Bayley <3 said:


> Man fuck this raw. Truly awful.
> 
> uttahere


I tapped out after the abysmal Show/Ambrose match. I then promptly cancelled my Network sub.

Fuck this company.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

wwefan123 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again; I am so jealous of the hot women coming in and out of your house Charlie Harper 2.0.


I guess we don't all drool over a woman just because she gets on TV.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Ugh, I got a sick feeling is going to Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Big Show vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & Sting at SummerSlam.


Fuck...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Let this take your mind off things


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Charlotte has no ass once so ever.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

There's something unsettling about a Subway employee that excited. Needs horror music.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Another divas match ffs 
:imout


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :dance


Holy shit, I missed this? :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :dance



LOL Big E with the Big Boy!


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Bray's promos are works of art when he actually has a point and isn't talking just because they need to kill time.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Tiago said:


> Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat now 10 more minutes of WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... I really hate Charlotte I dont get the appeal at all


Because she can wrestle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShieldOfJustice said:


> Better get used to it. I have a feeling there's gonna be 2 Divas matches every Raw for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> At least until Vince gets tired of the Divas Revolution.



Well with :vince2 that could be tomorrow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Amber B said:


> Reigns progressing that storyline while on vacay babygurl. *ducklips*


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Bayley <3 said:


> Man fuck this raw. Truly awful.
> 
> uttahere


You make me laugh. Mainly because you are a Bayley fan who hates everything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> I tapped out after the abysmal Show/Ambrose match. I then promptly cancelled my Network sub.
> 
> Fuck this company.


You can't be serious.:lel


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Becky :banderas Lynch


That accent though :bearer


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Nobody will ever be as good as Raven's flock. Wyatts need more members for sure.


Another awesome divas match upcoming  Second half of RAW picking up *


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I honestly don't see how Charlotte has a "man face." Yeah, she looks like Ric of course but I don't see a "man face" at all.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

i vomit when nikki breaks the record of aj.
Fuck this shit.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mainboy said:


> https://twitter.com/deathtoallmarks/status/625845550437531648


This is just beautiful.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Stad said:


> Here comes no ass Charlotte.


I've just been looking at Khloe Kardashian's new photoshoot, then I see Charlotte's ass :Jordan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP!

HERE COMES THE BOSS NIKKI BELLA ALONG WITH BRIE BELLA!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dayum... nice getup Becky.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Let this take your mind off things


Hard to believe there are actually a bunch of dudes on here who would rather watch a technical divas match than this....


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



bonkertons said:


> You make me laugh. Mainly because you are a Bayley fan who hates everything.


Not everything. :lol

It's my own stupid fault for getting excited about things really.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

You can look but you can't watch, it's only good when they botch...sigh, another piss break match. The Boreya's vs...ah, who cares.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Gimme dat beckyyy


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> That accent though :bearer


That body though :lenny


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :dance


I've let this loop way too many times.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> Well with :vince2 that could be tomorrow


Probably when one of the women gets hurt because she has to work RAW, SD, and the NXT tapings in the same week.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Shut up, Brie :trips7


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"C'mon Nikki!"

SHUT THE FUCK UP

lol every match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Last hour of raw full of ex-NXT all stars with Lynch,Flair, Owesn and Rollins.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The only thing that would make me interested in a divas match is if they covered up. I mean how can I enjoy the match when I'm spending the whole time staring at Nikki's ass and have dirty thoughts about it?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

GO ON TWITTER AND JOIN THE CONVERSATION AT HASHTAG DAYVAS REVOLUTION :cole


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> That accent though :bearer


I love the accent :homer


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Alicia Fox is so damn underrated, one of the hottest divas imo


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The bellas look so confused


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



XDarkholmeX said:


> I honestly don't see how Charlotte has a "man face." Yeah, she looks like Ric of course but I don't see a "man face" at all.




People who say things like she looks like a man, are usually fat virgins who can't get any type of girls in real life, so go by "I wouldn't masturbate to her" but if she spoke to them in real life they'd cum in their pants.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's &quot;A NIGHT OF FIR...*



antdvda said:


> Hard to believe there are actually a bunch of dudes on here who would rather watch a technical divas match than this....



Can't speak for everyone but as for me I have the Internet so I have access to pics/videos of attractive women 24/7, so for the 3 hours on Monday night that I am watching Raw I am watching for the wrestling and storyline related entertainment

:draper2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nikkis ass is so distracting lol. Nikki "The Real Boss" is here.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I was out of my room, 15 ft down the hall, taking a piss, and from my room the one thing I hear is "COME ON NIKKI!"

I can't escape it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Charlotte chops are awful, she gets too close and her arms are way too long, it looks so awkward


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Oh Christ, the "COME ON NIKKI!" chants are starting. :floyd1

Someone please jam a dildo molded after a goat dick down Brie's mouth so we don't have to deal with that annoying chant.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Alicia with that GOAT bridge. :banderas


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

so we're all in agreement that the only redeeming thing about raw tonight was the 10 seconds of the new day right?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Main roster divas are dragging this down so much. Go back to NXT Sasha, Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :dance


I can't stop laughing:lmao

When that co-worker you hate quits or gets fired. *Looks at gif*

After you get done wearing out ol girl's vagina *Looks at gif*

This gif is better than the show atm.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Brie "Come On NIKKI" Bella


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nikki has improved a lot. In fact she is the best one in this match.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Alicia Fox. Damn, so sexy.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'm sorry I missed the Bella's latest heel turn between last Smackdown and Raw. Must have happened at a house show


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> Can't speak for everyone but as for me I have the Internet so I have access to pics/videos of attractive women 24/7 for the 3 hours on Monday night that I am watching Raw I am watching for the wrestling and storyline related entertainment
> 
> :draper2


Agreed. And in case people haven't noticed there are some very attractive divas on the roster. Three out of the four in the ring right now are very attractive.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*






I am now convinced Big E is actually the kid from Hook! Especially after seeing the dance moves at the end of the video.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Who does this hoe thinks she is? Scott Steiner?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Paige is really good at working the crowd


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'm losing conciseness. No witty comment to make.....this SUCKS


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Headliner said:


> I can't stop laughing:lmao
> 
> When that co-worker you hate quits or gets fired. *Looks at gif*
> 
> ...


Hell yeah it is!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn Charlotte landed on Alicia's face hard.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The crowd is absolutely dead for this.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

JBL mentioned the house of fire? Vintage Michael Cole line!


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Michael Cole sounds absolutely PUMPED for this match!!! He's selling the product so well, isn't he guys.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The Human Suplex Machine Becky Lynch


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Alicia's butt is life.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Charlotte's balls almost popped out...


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Headliner said:


> You can't be serious.:lel


Why wouldn't I be? Why should I keep giving my hard earned money to Vince and co. when they consistently gives fans the middle finger?

Big Show going over on upcoming stars in 2015? No thanks, I saw enough of that when he ground Reigns momentum to a halt earlier this year. It's the same shit, just a different day. I think for now I'll spend my money elsewhere on entertainment that actually has some pay off in the long run.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Becky outclassed everyone by a mile in that match. We need Becky/Sasha 2 in NXT fuck main roster.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :dance


Thank you Thank you. Thank you. :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

At least Nikki didn't eat the pin or submission.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Becky Lynch :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Look at that jobber congratulating Becky and Charlotte


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Called Becky winning (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Figured Becky was getting the win after Charlotte's win last week. Definitely not as good as the singles.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh Christ, the "COME ON NIKKI!" chants are starting. :floyd1
> 
> Someone please jam a dildo molded after a goat dick down Brie's mouth so we don't have to deal with that annoying chant.


Brie is ridiculously bad. She got nothing on her sister.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Becky! Wooooo!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Alright, good for Becky. She's back on the right track. That match played out exactly as I wanted it to.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cole gives away when the ending of a match is.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Becky must tap out Alicia or she's going to be a permanent irrelevant sidekick.*


Nice!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

TAP OUTS EVERYWHERE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:clap Becky needed to get that win with that amazingly painful looking submission.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

so glad to see the WWE plant being voted off.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



antdvda said:


> Charlotte's balls almost popped out...


:lmao


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> Alicia's butt is life.


What butt?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Glad to see Becky get a W.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Damn Charlotte landed on Alicia's face hard.


I saw that! Ouch..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hul Kogan's last act as a TE judge was to eliminate the black guy :mj2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Finally :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Who are these three numbnuts?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> I'm losing conciseness. No witty comment to make.....this SUCKS


I fell asleep for like 20 minutes. Wish I had been knocked out longer :crying


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> Why wouldn't I be? Why should I keep giving my hard earned money to Vince and co. when they consistently gives fans the middle finger?
> 
> Big Show going over on upcoming stars in 2015? No thanks, I saw enough of that when he ground Reigns momentum to a halt earlier this year. It's the same shit, just a different day. I think for now I'll spend my money elsewhere on entertainment that actually has some pay off in the long run.


You're just mad Ambrose lost. Ambrose will get the momentum back. Be patient. It's typical WWE booking.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lol look at these jabronis on tough enough. Blondie has the biggest tits I've ever seen on a dude.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I've watched more NCIS endings than Tough Enough.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

These tough enough jobbers have shit names.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hey guys, still not watching Tough Enough. Don't need the recaps.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's &quot;A NIGHT OF FIR...*



A-C-P said:


> Can't speak for everyone but as for me I have the Internet so I have access to pics/videos of attractive women 24/7, so for the 3 hours on Monday night that I am watching Raw I am watching for the wrestling and storyline related entertainment
> 
> :draper2


Yes, and I've been saying it for a long time now. Good looking NAKED women are a click away on video or just pictures and not one of them are on my WRESTLING show making a mockery of it with their lame moves.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Tough enough looks absolutely horrible.

Thank christ I don't have to watch it.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Vårmakos said:


> TAP OUTS EVERYWHERE


Well sometime over the past 5 years, someone down in development told all of the females that people LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE submission finishers. The more sleeper holds and ankle locks the better...crowds pop for that shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Tough Enough recap minus Hoksta!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is a tainted vote because of the Huck! There needs to be a new vote.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sara Lee looks like the only one that would fit in WWE.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn let's get ZZ a bra.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :dance


Shuckin' and jivin' motherfuckers. :maisielol2

God bless The New Day. <3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens/Orton, next :mark:


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> What butt?


:mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KaineSpawnX said:


> I've watched more NCIS endings than Tough Enough.



Judging by the ratings for TE, you are not the only one :vince7


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*SASHA ON TOUGH ENOUGH!!!! Now I have to watch :fuck*


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Charlotte should of got the rub and went over Nikki


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Big Show's appearance on Tough Enough was awesome last week!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Maybe all the tough enough girls will have to take Naomi's butt strike tomorrow :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Naomi should get back with Cameron. Then I can hate both of them.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This match better get time.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

What is it with all the guys on Tough Enough only having first names.. it's fucking stupid


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> :mj2


Weren't you the guy that found Sasha hot too? You tastes are...strange. Neither Sasha nor Alicia has a butt.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sasha going to drop the knees on the tough enough girls? :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Crowd is dead


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Heath V said:


> Damn let's get ZZ a bra.


And call it...a ZZ Top.

wens


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Naomi should get back with Cameron. Then I can hate both of them.


Don't worry, it's easy to hate both of them separately.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



safc-scotty said:


> Sasha going to drop the knees on the tough enough girls? :mark:


That would be awesome!


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Nine99 said:


> Crowd is dead


Raw has been exilerating, I don't get why that'd be


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I really have no interest in Randy Orton anymore.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And call it...a ZZ Top.
> 
> wens


Ha, not bad.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Weren't you the guy that found Sasha hot too? You tastes are...strange. Neither Sasha nor Alicia has a butt.


Just become someone doesn't have a huge Amber Rose/Blac Chyna butt, doesn't mean they don't have one. Sometimes a nice, shapely, juicy one is nice enough? :draper2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And call it...a ZZ Top.
> 
> wens


:ha


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



domotime2 said:


> Raw has been exilerating, I don't get why that'd be


Because they're marks who are there to see Cena only.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Really not looking forward to KO vs Orton. Got a bitter taste in my mouth now with everything Owens and got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

More manufactured drama on Total Divas.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Shadowcran said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Can't speak for everyone but as for me I have the Internet so I have access to pics/videos of attractive women 24/7, so for the 3 hours on Monday night that I am watching Raw I am watching for the wrestling and storyline related entertainment
> ...


You guys are either gay or so full of shit. You're trying to tell me you would rather watch this shit instead of Nikki, Paige and Lana out there in thongs ripping each others clothes off?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sheamus


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This Tough Enough has been awful awful awful.. It's basically a game show where everyone but the contestants get waaay toooo much fucking airtime. And then the contestants do some wacky challenge that has nothing to do with wrestling at all.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Becky Lynch deserves to be Divas Champ first of the three in my opinion.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sheamus is going to ruin it. unkout


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Oooh...time to be sports entertained by Sheamus :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lol Orton gets a pop


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CM Pepsi said:


> Really not looking forward to KO vs Orton. Got a bitter taste in my mouth now with everything Owens and got a bad feeling about this.



In before Owens bails on the match wens2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Weren't you the guy that found Sasha hot too? You tastes are...strange. Neither Sasha nor Alicia has a butt.


:will2 As much as I am an ass man, I can't agree with this at all. Naomi has a momentous ass but I find Sasha wayyy more attractive than her.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

After this match I'm done.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Is this Sheamus/Boreton feud still going on? :eyeroll


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That's not Sting, that's... you know.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Match of the year coming up


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I wouldn't say this is a bad show, but it is just kind of boring.

Nothing really going on.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHEAMUS*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So does Owens lose by count out or DQ tonight?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mr. Fusion said:


> I really have no interest in Randy Orton anymore.


I never had any interest in Orton


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens needs to heel it up!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Orton weighs 250 pounds? Did he eat Hornswoggle before they weighed him

:HA


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This'll end up with Owens/orton at SS won't it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

How long has Orton's tron graphic just been 'in my veins'?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

How can people say Charlotte has a man face but not notice Nikki and Brie's manish looking ****** faces? Lol. Also if you watch the divas solely for their looks.. you have the net you can find women 20 times hotter in an instant -.- Attractiveness should have no baring on enjoyment of diva matches.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Problem with Tough Enough...is that a guy who has no business being anywhere near a wrestling ring will most likely win it. Yeah I mean that fat fuck Zeremiah.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I like Owen's demeanor and mannerisms. Very Corporate Rock-esque.

The problem is his physique, if it was better he could be a top guy.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Orton's like a half a foot taller lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Ko vs. RKO!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's &quot;A NIGHT OF FIR...*



antdvda said:


> You guys are either gay or so full of shit. You're trying to tell me you would rather watch this shit instead of Nikki, Paige and Lana out there in thongs ripping each others clothes off?



If I wanted to see that I am sure I could (ok maybe have before) find a video of 3 hot women somewhat resembling those 3 doing exactly that

It's not that I do not want to see that ever, but it is not what I watch Raw for. Don't get me wrong I would not complain if that is what they put on Raw (your described scenario) but I would rather see the better wrestling match/story if I am choosing to spend my time watching WWE.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I like how they gave a run down of the card before the show and every segment has advanced a storyline. Combine that with solid in-ring work today and it has turned into a good show.

They need to book like this more often.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> In before Owens bails on the match wens2


Yeah, either Owens bail and we get to see Randall Keith and Zoidberg slug it out afterwards or they manage to fuck Owens over even further somehow.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Feels like the crowd already is over the revolution. This ends at summerslam...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I believe this is the first time ever these two have faced one another, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Randy Boreton lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sheamus to cost orton the match.

What suspense!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Omega_VIK said:


> :will2 As much as I am an ass man, I can't agree with this at all. Naomi has a momentous ass but I find Sasha wayyy more attractive than her.


That's completely random and a strawman though. I never said I find Naomi attractive. In fact, I don't. But this jabroni was talking earlier about Sasha's ass.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WWE caught on to Randy Boreton


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sheamus with that IWC line


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Miss Sally said:


> How can people say Charlotte has a man face but not notice Nikki and Brie's manish looking ****** faces? Lol. Also if you watch the divas solely for their looks.. you have the net you can find women 20 times hotter in an instant -.- Attractiveness should have no baring on enjoyment of diva matches.


Nikki and Brie look like men? :rudy


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

i turned off raw after El Torito didn't turn on Los Matadores.... what a pointless match that was


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Orton's like a half a foot taller lol.


This :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Even Flow said:


> Sheamus


Still has a nose ring even though Bebop wears one while Rocksteady doesn't. :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sheamus is clearly a smark.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

They got Owens and Orton and they're not even going to call the match. Just talk about Sheamus hair.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'd love to see an Owens vs Wyatt feud


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Although the AE was awesome with divas stripping. I like this current era, as you are seeing them get respect for being atheltes and wrestlers, more then just eye candy or pieces of meat. One complaint of the AE lack of respect for Women. This coming from a guy lol.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Problem with Tough Enough...is that a guy who has no business being anywhere near a wrestling ring will most likely win it. Yeah I mean that fat fuck Zeremiah.


I'm hoping Tanners win. He's an amazing athlete.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I want an Orton/Owens tag team just so they can be called RKO

:maury


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



islesfan13 said:


> Feels like the crowd already is over the revolution. This ends at summerslam...


you still have to create storylines. wrestling matches alone doesn't do it. So far, Sasha Banks is the only one that's being crafted as a legit player.....and Paige gets mic time (but she just got beat clean). Remember, no one cares about Nikki, Brie, Naomi, Tamina, Alicia...and no one knows who Becky Lynch is...and if it wasn't for "wooot" no one would know who Charlotte is.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens has such a rat face...I wonder how long before Vince notices and saddles Owens with Konor's old NXT gimmick.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> That's completely random and a strawman though. I never said I find Naomi attractive. In fact, I don't. But this jabroni was talking earlier about Sasha's ass.


Ah okay, misunderstanding on my part then.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Still has a nose ring even though Bebop wears one while Rocksteady doesn't. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Simply Flawless said:


> I want an Orton/Owens tag team just so they can be called RKO
> 
> :maury


:mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

sorry, I passed out on my keyboard during that last divas match. I've now probably got impressions in my face from the keyboard..

Did I miss anything?


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens really needs to get in the gym. Can't take him seriously


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Orton isn't actually 6 foot 5 its a camera trick dude's actually shorter than El Torito


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Miss Sally said:


> How can people say Charlotte has a man face but not notice Nikki and Brie's manish looking ****** faces? Lol. Also if you watch the divas solely for their looks.. you have the net you can find women 20 times hotter in an instant -.- *Attractiveness should have no baring on enjoyment of diva matches.*


It shouldn't, but I'm not gonna lie that it helps. I got no interest in watching Kharma return to WWE. Guess I'm shallow like that :shrug

That being said, I don't think any of the current WWE girls look like trannies.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

There's more talk about women's looks/asses than the wrestling tonight :chlol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lol Owens looks like a jobber compared to Orton. Sadly that's exactly how Vince probably sees it and bases his booking decisions on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Owens has such a rat face...I wonder how long before Vince notices and saddles Owens with Konor's old NXT gimmick.



Someone say Rat Face?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

What the hell does Sheamus want with Orton? Leave him alone already.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Good seeing Mr. Ass in Tough Enough


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens will walk away again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens dresses like a gym rat, but when he goes home from the gym he immediately eats donuts & twinkles negating any workout he did.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> There's more talk about women's looks/asses than the wrestling tonight :chlol


Well what has WWE given us to talk about


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Vårmakos said:


> What the hell does Sheamus want with Orton? Leave him alone already.


Orton is still mad that Sheamus had to give him his lines in front of a live crowd. Anyone else remember that one?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Vårmakos said:


> What the hell does Sheamus want with Orton? Leave him alone already.


He's stalking RKO because he wants a feud, and Orton is his only option - who also just floats around looking for feuds :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens mocking Orton! wens2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Love Owens mannerisms :lol


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I still can't take Owens seriously anymore after tapping out to Cena. He's just a geek now, yet WWE is going to pretend like he's still credible by ending this in a DQ.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Vårmakos said:


> What the hell does Sheamus want with Orton? Leave him alone already.


Jealous of his tan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Owens has such a rat face...I wonder how long before Vince notices and saddles Owens with Konor's old NXT gimmick.


:vince5: "NEVERMIND THAT SHIT, GET A BLUE DOT ON HIS FAT RAT-FACED MUG ASAP, DUNN!"


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Love that backbreaker. Idkw


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hopefully Cesaro will greet Owens if he tries to walk out!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Would it be so bad to have Rollins-WHC; Owens-US; Ambrose-IC? WOULD IT?!?! Throw me a bone WWE...


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I hope Owens kicks Cole's ass at some point lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens has lost a ton weight. he needs to add muscle.


I love owens trash talking during his matches LOL


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Gotta love KO's little side comments during a match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Shadowcran said:


> Orton is still mad that Sheamus had to give him his lines in front of a live crowd. Anyone else remember that one?







:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Vårmakos said:


> What the hell does Sheamus want with Orton? Leave him alone already.


His Love Fella!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Orton is hearing voices!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Orton jawing from the coke


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I can't wait for the Sheamus/Owens vs. Orton/Cesaro tag match on SD this week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Love how Owens still talks a bunch of shit since coming into the company. :lol

Funny how heels in the 'E don't do that anymore and thus it helps make KO stick out even more.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

fans like Orton, I give him that


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Amazing that Randy still gets chants. People are legitimately excited to see him. Shocking.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sheamus attacks Orton!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nobody saw that coming :lel


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WOW I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT HAPPENED, I SIMPLY DIDN'T SEE IT COMING!

oh wait


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sheamus/Orton happening AGAIN at Sumnerslam :mj2


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



amhlilhaus said:


> Sheamus to cost orton the match.
> 
> What suspense!


There it is !


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So predictable,

what would make it better, is if Sheamus attacked Orton with a chair


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

LOL "Are you not entertained"


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> Nikki and Brie look like men? :rudy


They look like hispanic trannies yes, go look at some pics and look at them.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cesaro saving the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Meh


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Undertakerowns said:


> Amazing that Randy still gets chants. People are legitimately excited to see him. Shocking.


Sometimes they're Randy Savage chants, but still.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn Cesaro. I'm liking this guy!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Are you not entertained?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

2010 called and wants its Sheamus vs. Orton feud back.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That yell from Owens hahahaha holy shit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lmao Are you not entertained? :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Undertakerowns said:


> Amazing that Randy still gets chants. People are legitimately excited to see him. Shocking.


I'll never understand what people like about him. He is entertaining about 5% of the time, the other 95% of the time he is in full Blandy Borerton mode.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cesaro/Owens IC title feud plz. STRIP RYBACK NOW.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Dat Owens spit. When the rat taste the rat poison and starts to seizure.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens taking a page out of John Boy's playbook with dat unintentional slobber. :hayden3


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



bonkertons said:


> Would it be so bad to have Rollins-WHC; *Owens-US; Ambrose-IC?* WOULD IT?!?! Throw me a bone WWE...


No thanks
It would be worse than bad


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Sheamus was reaching for Cesaro and fell out of the ring! :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens a little drooley. :lol


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cesaro really is amazing in the ring. Best worker they have currently. He can do it all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Owens is still the best heel as a mid carder :frankielol*


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Omega_VIK said:


> Ah okay, misunderstanding on my part then.


No problem


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

All of that bitching, yet Owens being away from Cena was the best thing in the world for him. Now he can actually play heel instead of heel to kids and face to smarks.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Orton looks hurt, maybe.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Damn Cesaro. I'm liking this guy!


me too actually


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Who's gonna interfere in the Cena/Rollins match?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I dont really wanna see Cena & Rollins 'swap' belts..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cesaro face turn confirmed. 
Owens now 0-3 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens is such a trash talker! :duck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Well, they were right, Owens did learn from Cena. Classic Cena drool moment!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

John Cena say something stupid :cena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Owens finally gets to stand tall for the first time in what feels like ages and still getting cheered. That heel..

:ti


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Renee: I don't know why, but welcome John Cena, I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I kept waiting for Owens to back into a RKO. Glad it didnt. Owens and Cesaro could be an awesome feud!


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena is trash. Cena sucks. Cena sucks. Cena sucks. Cena sucks. Cena sucks. Cena sucks. Cena sucks. Cena sucks. Cena sucks. Cena sucks. Cena sucks.

He is garbage. he is boring as fuck. Terrible in the ring. Terrible on the mic. Terrible at building feuds. He sucks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TheAbsentOne said:


> That yell from Owens hahahaha holy shit


Owens vs. Lesnar in a Primal Scream on a Pole Match with Paige as the special guest referee and with Melina as the special guest time keeper. 8*D


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Owens is still the best heel as a mid carder :frankielol*


Besides Sasha? 

Sorry, had to do it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Go away Cena!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena looks so stupid with that hat


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



The_It_Factor said:


> Who's gonna interfere in the Cena/Rollins match?



Hint: his specialty is interfering in matches :jericho2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fuck off you hack.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

John Cena is so much better than Randy Orton it is ridiculous. How Orton avoids so much of the hate that Cena gets is incredible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Time for Cena to beat another wrestler under the age of 30.

Guy is worse than HHH was in his prime.

:ti

Even though it has to happen for the match to happen at SS, but still, it's just funny.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Give cesaro a push. Guy is so over


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

There's no reason to watch this match. Everyone knows who's winning.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Would it really be shocking John if you won?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

How many Pedigrees does it take to defeat John Cena?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*John Cena beating Rollins is not a shock to the world or anyone not even the kids wtf.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena going over shocks the world :Rollins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hopefully Sting interferes in the Rollins and Cena match.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wish Cena would win but you know this doesn't end without interference. Ugh.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena don't be calling nobody else golden boy


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

omfg if Cena fucking wins clean...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Banez said:


> I dont really wanna see Cena & Rollins 'swap' belts..


You won't have to....



Cena is going to take both :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *John Cena beating Rollins is not a shock to the world or anyone not even the kids wtf.*


Pretty obvious he's winning, since if he doesn't the match at SS doesn't happen.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> Hint: his specialty is interfering in matches :jericho2


After what Rollins did to him, I don't think he will be interfering, at least not in his favor....


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> Hint: his specialty is interfering in matches :jericho2


I was about to say, "actually... I guess it's about time for Kane to come back and do something pointless"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So Cena is pretending he's the underdog again

uttahere


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena is so corny.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wouldn't mind Cena facing Brock again this year just to have him taken on a one-way flight to Suplex City.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's &quot;A NIGHT OF FIR...*



Vyer said:


> After what Rollins did to him, I don't think he will be interfering, at least not in his favor....



I am saying he will interfere to cost Rollins the match, well technically Rollins would win by DQ


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Ted said:


> Hopefully Sting interferes in the Rollins and Cena match.


HE won't. Can't have someone with REAL charisma being near cena, it will make him look worse than ever and he always looks like a bum. 

I wish cena would watch sting and see what it takes to get over. He cant manage with all the BS he gets thrown his way.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The WWE Champion got pinned by Jamie Noble.


That ain't saying much, John.

Edit: Maybe it was Mercury, I forgot.

Regardless, it's ridiculous. This reign destroyed any prestige that Lesnar had given the title.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nikki should dump this joke!


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I fucking hate Cena, my most hated wrestler of all time by a bloody light year.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Berlino said:


> No thanks
> It would be worse than bad


My mistake, I meant Cena-WHC; Kane-US; Big Show-IC.

Carry on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:cena4


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mainboy said:


> Give cesaro a push. Guy is so over


He main evented the last 3 RAW's and he's in the middle of a feud with Kevin Owens which will be one of the marquee matches of the undercard at Summerslam.

What do you think they're doing with him?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So, interference leading to Cena vs X at Summerslam, or Cenawinslol leading to champion vs champion?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> Hint: his specialty is interfering in matches :jericho2


Kane on a mobility scooter for the win.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I honestly hope Cena wins the title at Summerslam. It's time for Seth to lose the title and start developing towards a future 2nd reign.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



McNugget said:


> Orton looks hurt, maybe.


I would be more than happy to nurse him back to health:creepytrips


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is the start of john cenas mission to hold every belt in the wwe at the same time, setting a new record yap yap yap


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Just another half an hour to go and I get to go to bed :tucky


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Seth will walk out on the match, claiming he doesn't need the U.S. title as he's already WWE champion getting counted out in the process which gives cena a win over the champ giving him his claim for a match at Summerslam.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The Boss won at least so I won't let Cena ruin my night.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> I fucking hate Cena, my most hated wrestler of all time by a bloody light year.


Same. Rank him from 1 to 10 on "cool factor" he gets a 1. On bad ass factor he also gets a 1. And he is meant to be a wrestler. He needs to watch the NWO and Stone cold to see how to bring new eyes to wrestling. All he does is push people away because he is so trash.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Kane on a mobility scooter for the win.



Kane going to steal Angle's old gimmick

:risingangle


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Every month the WWE put themselves in situations to make their world champion Seth Rollins look credible. And they fail when the time comes.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Counting StarDust, that's the third "brrr" of the night.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Becky Lynch vs. Nikki Bella on Smackdown! :mark:


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CoolestDude said:


> Same. Rank him from 1 to 10 on "cool factor" he gets a 1. On bad ass factor he also gets a 1. And he is meant to be a wrestler. He needs to watch the NWO and Stone cold to see how to bring new eyes to wrestling. All he does is push people away because he is so trash.


Reality era. Keep feeding the beast. Cena is a tweener/heel.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So Team Bella loses on Raw, Nikki wins on SD, so that is the formula now :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The Marine came out 8 years ago and this motherfucker is still saluting.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> Kane going to steal Angle's old gimmick
> 
> :risingangle


If it leads to Kane getting chokeslammed off a ledge this time, then I'm all for it.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

One thing I want to know, do these kids wear their corny bright neon colored Cena gear to school? When I was their age, at least, you'd certainly get made fun of and beaten up. Dorky looking shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nobody likes you Cena!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"He defends that title week in and week out!"

Except all those weeks he decided to NOT defend it...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Another "overcoming the odds" crapfest from John "Must bury everyone" Cena....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Headliner said:


> The Marine came out 8 years ago and this motherfucker is still saluting.


:lmao


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Just another half an hour to go and I get to go to bed :tucky


Haha yeah same, it's nearly 4am in the UK so I won't be falling asleep until close to 5am. Don't why I stay up for this shit sometimes, it's like WWE has brainwashed me


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I miss Johnny Ace!










And Eve!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Andddd we'll inevitably see this match again at Summerslam... And probably a couple more times before then.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena to lose clean tonight:reneelel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I think I would rather see Rollins vs. Kane at SummerSlam.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



magictrevor said:


> This is the start of john cenas mission to hold every belt in the wwe at the same time, setting a new record yap yap yap


The divas revolution is probably just a way to make the divas title mean something before Cena wins it :wee-bey


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Seth needs to stop wearing the belt, he is just way too small.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lmao I know it was just perfect timing as my cat was just playing with a toy, but it looked like he was fist bumping to Rollins' music

:Cocky


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Lillian Garcia = MILF


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TheLooseCanon said:


> I miss Johnny Ace!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lenny Eve


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Seth still has the best theme.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins! :mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is so stupid. The WWE champion is a challenger to the guy that has the United States championship.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



bonkertons said:


> My mistake, I meant Cena-WHC; Kane-US; Big Show-IC.
> 
> Carry on.


Rollins-HC. Rusev-IC.Cesaro-US

But would settle for Show and kane over Owens and Ambrose tbh


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The US title has never been so important lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Night of new matches>headlines with Rollins vs. Cena version 17 :LOL*


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena 251 pounds? What?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Odd seeing the World Champion challenge for a championship that theoretically should be below him...but we really know that Rollins is challenging for the right to lose to Cena, since Cena is above all championships and accolades.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



BuzzKillington said:


> Lillian Garcia = MILF


I wasn't even aware she had kids :shocked:


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

JBL - "What a great night Triple H has put on for us"

:skip2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> :lmao I know it was just perfect timing as my cat was just playing with a toy, but it looked like he was fist bumping to Rollins' music
> 
> :Cocky


Smart cat! :mark:

He probably meowed at the Dog Ziggler joke! :lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Daniil Vycheslav said:


> This is so stupid. The WWE champion is a challenger to the guy that has the United States championship.


They are on a do-or-die mission to devalue that WWE title and make Rollins look like a joke.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Daniil Vycheslav said:


> This is so stupid. The WWE champion is a challenger to the guy that has the United States championship.


This! So much this!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Ted said:


> Becky Lynch vs. Nikki Bella on Smackdown! :mark:


Hope Lynch goes all Bane and breaks her


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Becky vs Nikki. Smackdown! is worth watching.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

All right I'm tapping out.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> This is so stupid. The WWE champion is a challenger to the guy that has the United States championship.


Seriously


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Interested to see what happens in this match. Expecting Kane but would love to see something different.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"Cena sucks" = We hate Cena more than we like Rollins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Come on Seth! Win it for Triple H's birthday present! :trips9


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> Kane going to steal Angle's old gimmick
> 
> :risingangle


Paraplegic Kane!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> JBL - "What a great night Triple H has put on for us"
> 
> :skip2


Looks like we got ourselves a flyin' skeptic tonight, MAGGLE!
:jbl


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Besides Sasha?
> 
> Sorry, had to do it.


:LIGHTS *You know it!*


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Berlino said:


> Rollins-HC. Rusev-IC.Cesaro-US
> 
> *But would settle for Show and kane over Owens and Ambrose tbh*


Pretty epic hyperbole BRUH. Keep up the good work. Unless you actually believe that, in which case may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That 16 time champion thing is not even a record. Vampiro has been Champion 30 something times.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena killed wrestling. I honestly dont think it can ever recover from his reign of shittiness.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

If they want to do this right, Rollins would win clean.

But he won't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Daniil Vycheslav said:


> This is so stupid. The WWE champion is a challenger to the guy that has the United States championship.


Tonight's Main Event, The WWF European Champion Val Venis defends his title against the WWF Champion Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

A commercial at nearly 10:55. Fuck off.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Huh? One of my cats got up during the Bray Wyatt promo and pawed the screen. I kid you not. then he looked at me with a depressed face lik e'why can't I scratch him?"


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Am I the only one who has not been impressed with any match tonight?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's &quot;A NIGHT OF FIR...*



BuzzKillington said:


> "Cena sucks" = We hate Cena more than we like Rollins



CM Punk the only guy to actually get his named chanted on the other end of the "Lets Go Cena" to bad his name sounds just like "Cena Sucks" so the TV Viewers probably didn't notice

:mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I wish Cena was banned from television like Vampiro was at one point. :mj


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Is it just me or do the matches tonight lack... moves? I've seen like 98% strikes.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mr. Fusion said:


> I wasn't even aware she had kids :shocked:


You know....she might not have children. Still hot for her age though.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Another no psychology no storytelling WWE match that will be boring 80% of the time then do finisher kickouts for this is awesome chants.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Seven minutes from the top of the hour and A COMMERCIAL BREAK? 

Gotta make that money Vince. Jesus fuck. *


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena 100000 time champion. He has also lost that many times...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Banks/Paige has been the MOTN so far.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CoolestDude said:


> Cena killed wrestling. I honestly dont think it can ever recover from his reign of shittiness.


Don't blame Cena. There's literally nothing else on Vince's mind than Cena.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Becky vs Nikki. Smackdown! is worth watching.*


Are you kidding? I took that as a warning, not a message. "This is what you'll see if you watch Smackdown. So tune in...iF YOU DARE!!bwhahahahaha!! "WWE not responsible for anyone watching this getting permanent brain damage".


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Is there really any argument that the U.S. title>WWEWHC?

Honestly, if Daniel Bryan doesn't get hurt, is it really that hard to believe the I.C. belt wouldn't have more credibility than the WHC belt as well?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Mr Robot :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

You could cut the tension with a butter knife.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I actually kind of hope it will be Cena/Rollins at Summerslam. Really want to see that Brooklyn crowd get behind Seth in that match.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Michael cole faking being excited during a cena match. So pathetic. Cena is so trash. Please cena, just retire ffs.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Please Seth, win clean, please.

Oh who am I kidding?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"A night of firsts" :cole


Well I had no idea...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CH25 said:


> Don't blame Cena. There's literally nothing else on Vince's mind than Cena.


He's the real American who helped bring the WWE mainstream success when Cenamania ran wild, according to this new history book.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



bonkertons said:


> I actually kind of hope it will be Cena/Rollins at Summerslam. Really want to see that Brooklyn crowd get behind Seth in that match.



If they have Cena tie Flair's record in front of a NYC crowd

:shitstorm such a glorious shitstorm it will be


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Watching A-C-P's cat barf up a fur ball is more entertaining than Cena.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins is terrible working on top. This match is a pile of shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, why does Luke have to re-commit when Bray "set him free"?


When you look at characters like Wyatt and Harper, consider looking up co-dependent relationships, and the aspects of charismatic domination. Contrary to wankfest movies like 50 shades it's not all sexual.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



BuzzKillington said:


> You know....she might not have children. Still hot for her age though.


Damn right :tucky


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins would make such a great babyface with his moveset.

They might as well turn him, because he's completely dead as a heel.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins is determined!


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I wish Hall, Nash and the NWO would come out and bury both these clowns lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's &quot;A NIGHT OF FIR...*



Ted said:


> Watching A-C-P's cat barf up a fur ball is more entertaining than Cena.



Cleaning it up afterwards might be more entertaining to, but it's close


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins is controlling this match


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

People love to hate John Cena but he EASILY has the most entertaining matches. By far.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins with dem counters tho. Very refreshing. :clap

And +1 to Cena for keeping that tornado DDT around. bama


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Get him Seth!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Good back and forth action right now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

evolution of John Cena...he's gone from being a jorts wearing man child to being a US title holding jorts wearing man child...


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Why the fuck do the commentators get excited everytime someone tries to pin cena then scream "cena kicks out!" sounding amazed. Its boring as fuck at this point. Cena is beyond redundant.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> If they have Cena tie Flair's record in front of a NYC crowd
> 
> :shitstorm such a glorious shitstorm it will be


He should break the record in NYC just so we can all see the reaction from the fans inside the arena.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins isn't the only one who is desperate. I'm desperate for this match to end.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



genocide_cutter said:


> Rollins is controlling this match


That's nothing to brag about.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Rollins would make such a great babyface with his moveset.
> 
> They might as well turn him, because he's completely dead as a heel.


He will turn eventually. As for Cena... I've been waiting for him to turn Heel since 2008.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I could have done so much with my life these last 3 hours.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Shouldn't Jabroni & Jabroni Security be about healthy by now?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lmao near fall spam. So damn garbage.

THIS IS AWESOME chants incoming


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Ted said:


> Shouldn't Jabroni & Jabroni Security be about healthy by now?


:bryanlol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"A night of firsts" 

Get cancer Cole.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Electric chair facebuster. :clap

Cole needs to fuck off with the "night of firsts" faggotry though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Is WWE responding to the criticism that they do the same matches all the time? They are really forcing down that "First time ever" stuff.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WWE must be pumping in Cena chants now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CoolestDude said:


> Why the fuck do the commentators get excited everytime someone tries to pin cena then scream "cena kicks out!" sounding amazed. Its boring as fuck at this point. Cena is beyond redundant.


Vince yells in their ear to do so


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



genocide_cutter said:


> Rollins is controlling this match


Gotta make it look like Cena is overcoming the odds :supercena


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



EyeZac said:


> He should break the record in NYC just so we can all see the reaction from the fans inside the arena.


Picture if it happ ened in N Carolina. They might just tar and feather Cena and ride him out of town on a rail..


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



bonkertons said:


> Pretty epic hyperbole BRUH. Keep up the good work. Unless you actually believe that, in which case may God have mercy on your soul.


Ambrose is fucking terrible.Same shitty spots week after week ,Pulling himself back through the ropes and pulling them ridiculous faces all the time,He over sells everything and has the same match every time he gets in the ring.
Owens is just a pot bellied midget who bores the shit out of me


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CH25 said:


> He will turn eventually. As for Cena... I've been waiting for him to turn Heel since 2008.


He would be garbage as a heel too dude. He is just not charismatic at all.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Oh God, he actually did break his nose.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CH25 said:


> He will turn eventually. As for Cena... I've been waiting for him to turn Heel since 2008.


He'll be like HH, except WCW turned HH when he was no longer doing great business as a babyface.

Just accept it. Cena is never going to turn.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TripleG said:


> Is WWE responding to the criticism that they do the same matches all the time? They are really forcing down that "First time ever" stuff.



:lmao leave it to the WWE to make a "first time ever" Raw seem old by the end of ONE episode :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena bleeding is not PG!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Oh crap rollins really hit Cena with the knee.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



KingLobos said:


> lmao near fall spam. So damn garbage.
> 
> THIS IS AWESOME chants incoming



This and people fall for this shit. Cena is trash in the ring so they keep having him work with top talent and a bunch of near falls.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins botched, fire him!!!

Wait, it doesn't work like that unless it's Ryback


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

200,000 bright green Never Give Up face guards will be available on Shopzone by Thursday morning.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Man Cena is bloody!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena giving the fans what they want with the blood.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That fucking knee looked painful.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CoolestDude said:


> I wish Hall, Nash and the NWO would come out and bury both these clowns lol


Main issues with that are: Nash would tear a quad on the way, Hall would no-show, and .... ..... is banned.

No one else from the nWo ever appears with them anymore except Waltman, but no one wants to see him lol.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Now the TV crew is gonna avoid Cena's face, and Cena is not going to look at the camera.

PG ERA LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena bleeds? Does that mean he's not Super Cena?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TD_DDT said:


> People love to hate John Cena but he EASILY has the most entertaining matches. By far.


Hi.

It's mostly because of the opponent.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I didnt think you could be worse than michael cole until byron saxton turned up.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Yes thank you Rollins. I hope that was on purpose >


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Ted said:


> Cena bleeding is not PG!


RIP Rollins career.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The doctor is in the ring. How on earth will Cena overcome these odds?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Seth Rollins is a true hero for that flying knee.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

A crimson mask


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

surprised the in ring ref does not have gloves on yet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

We need a gif of that nose breaking.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WWE peddling this bullshit of "Cena's an underdog". We at home don't buy it, the fans in the building don't buy it so don't fucking shovel that shit at us


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fuck this bullshit. So damn fake, you don't clean somebody up IN A FUCKING FIGHT. Let alone a title match.

Enough of this PG garbage. LET THEM BLEED.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hate they have to stop the match


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena going to overcome that color


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That springboard stunner is so AWFUL


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins was fucking awesome on that AA counter.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

He 100% broke his nose. You can see it is broken


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wrap it up order for the blood 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins just so fucking athletic. Can watch this guy work a match all day. How the fuck do people not like this guy?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins will still tap...

Ain't no broken nose gonna stop the bum rush of John Cena.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Insert gif of Duke in Rocky IV saying "He's not a machine! He's a man!" in response to Cena being stunned by that knee* :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena's busted open. I'm officially interested.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This is Awesome!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn. Rollins should be fined for hurting our hero.:lelbron


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena asking what time it is?


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Near falls = This is Awesome? Dumb ass fans


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Here come the sheep chanting this awesome for a shitty match with a few kickouts lol.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins wreckless!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

John Cena finisher-fest ENGAGE!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Oh fuck your stupid chants.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Rollins isn't the only one who is desperate. I'm desperate for this match to end.


Are you watching a different match from me?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

His nose is not in the right place.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena's nose :ugh2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

How did Rollins stay alive?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins is amazing.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins went full indy lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins broke Cena's nose

RIP Rollins' career :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

PAROXISM!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nice!!


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fucking incredible double suplex. Great work from seth


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

HOW TOUGH IS JOHN CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Pretty cool sequence, honestly. Bad replay timing though :lmao /


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That was a sick sequence.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena bleeding up but still gonna pull through with the win. Gotta make it as believable as possible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena really does have a broke nose, fuckkk.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena's nose :jaydamn


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fuck this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Oh God Cena's nose looks awful!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stop the presses Cena sells a broken nose....fuck me sideways


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Fuck this company


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

oh for fucks sakes

Cena wins


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

DAT FALCON ARROW


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I hate how the heel announcer, JBL, praises Cena constantly. And it's not just that it's Cena, it's that he's a face. JBL should root for heels.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Tapped out. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wasted Phoenix Splash. This is awful. Shame on you.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

WWE Champ taps out clean on raw :maury


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Nice!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena's nose is crooked. :mj


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Jeeeshush his nose though!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Holy shit how did he break his nose?

That was epic for sure though damn.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena wins lol
what a match lol
Cena wrestler of the year lol
blow me


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Another guy rapping to Cena :ha


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

My goodness Wyatt can cut a fucking promo as good as anyone since The Rock. Guy just has a gift that nobody else can even come close to right now. This is the guy that should be holding the big belt and main eventing. Been watching wrestling a long, long time and this man, under 30 yrs old, is a bonafide STAR.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

They just had the WWE champ tap clean on free TV....This is why the ratings are dropping.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

LOL no wonder Rollins stiffed him

:ti


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

He made his tap too. Fucking disgrace. DISGRACE TO THE BUSINESS.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

just had to stop by and say APPRECIATE CENA

what guts

NEVER GIVE UP

look at his nose

ffs

LOOKIT IT!

Cena. is. the. man.

omfg he can't even breathe for sure..


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rageeeee !!!!!!!111111


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats how Cena does business.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

well, the WHC is now officially meaningless...way to go, jackass John.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Shadowcran said:


> Picture if it happ ened in N Carolina. They might just tar and feather Cena and ride him out of town on a rail..


They air video packages about Flair throughout the entire night and have him ringside. Flair hands the title to Cena to end the show. It would be insane how mad people would get.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Stop showing his nose, I ain't trying to see that.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Seth is sure gonna get buried now. You don't hurt the golden boy :trips :vince$


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Hysteria said:


> Rollins will still tap...
> 
> Ain't no broken nose gonna stop the bum rush of John Cena.


Called it. :tucky


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wins with a broken nose. Now that is my hero :ti2


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'm so happy I don't support this fucking joke of a product. Please Cena hurry up and die from a massive heart attack you roid abusing fuck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:jbl HIS NOSE! HIS NOSE! HIS NOSE!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So they are allowed to cuss for :cena4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lmao cena makes rollins tap and WF meltsdown


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Oh God, get Cena out of there and get his nose worked on. That looks nasty.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Oh fuck you Vince, just fuck you


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

This moment worth JBL swearing.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That kick to the nose = no USA title match next week


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins is pathetic.

And HAHA at this Cena cock sucking from the announcers with Vince behind the microphone. FUck this shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*I hope all those people saying Owens tapping is no big deal feel the same about Rollins :lel*


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I can't. :lmao :lmao :lmao Makes the champ tap, even with a broken nose.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

He finished the match. You can still hate but that happened. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena overcoming those odds.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

At least Rollins tried a face move.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Just flipped back to RAW. Da fuck happened to Cena's face?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

holy crap his nose is all jacked up!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

And after all that Cena still wins.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

CENAWINSLOL!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Might Guy said:


> Are you watching a different match from me?


This match is better because of crowd heat, not because of work.

Amazing what 10 years of protection in booking and presentation will get you. Cena was the only person on the whole show over with these people.

But if he loses once, people stop caring. I guess there isn't anything inherently special about him. What's special is he doesn't lose and the rest of the roster does... constantly.

I'm sorry. I just had to go on a mini-rant there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

A superplex followed into a suplex driver / Falcon Arrow! :mark: And then a corkscrew 450 splash attempt! :O

Fun main event.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins outclassed the shit out of Cena in that match. Yet we watched the World Champion tap out. On RAW. A month before Summerslam. While the announcers have been bobbing on Cena's nutsack for the past 10 minutes.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Michael Cole is so fucking cringe-worthy


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I knew Cena was going to win but the extra dick sucking is so goddamn annoying.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> Rollins broke Cena's nose
> 
> RIP Rollins' career :mj2


:batista3


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

John Cena is the fucking man!!!!!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn i hope they are going some place with this win... Or that it was a quick win due to his nose or something >.<.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

omfg stop boosting cena and rollin botch on cenas nose lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

US title > WWE Title


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

well this atleast means rollins will retain at summerslam


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Godway said:


> Rollins was fucking awesome on that AA counter.


Agreed. That is not an easy thing to do. A lot of wrestlers botch it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That nose!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Shadowcran said:


> well, the WHC is now officially meaningless...way to go, jackass John.


Whats funny is that Johnboy wants to challenge for that title :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:supercena

are you not entertained?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The WWE champion tapping out in the main event of Raw to the United Fucking States champion. 

Awful decision.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena's nose looks bad


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Not only have your Champ lose clean to a guy with an inferior belt, but have him tap...on Raw. That's some pretty super booking.

This is why I laugh when I read the "Rollins' reign just isn't doing it for me" - how the fuck could it with shit like this?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

worst booked show ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I had no problem with Cena winning because he had to for the match at SS to happen. But in that fashion?

Typical Cena.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Divas matches and Wyatt segment were the only good part.*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



EyeZac said:


> They air video packages about Flair throughout the entire night and have him ringside. Flair hands the title to Cena to end the show. It would be insane how mad people would get.


Cena has his fans around here. NC isn't like it once was/isn't smarky. I'm sure there would be a smattering of boos, but I doubt it would be all that bad.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Well you can't really bury someone that already has no credibility. Rollins is so good in the ring that its criminal the way he's booked.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

He will just take some HGH and throw a mask on and be ready to go for SummerSlam.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:jbl NOSE MAGGLE NOSE MAGGLE NOSE MAGGLE :jbl


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot 


that is all.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

You ungrateful little fucks!
You can't appreciate what you just saw?!
Then stop watching! Get another hobby.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

that woi barreh nose


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Damn Vince is telling them to hype the shit out of Cena now. 

"Toughest ever"

Um..............Foley?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

If that was anyone else the match would have been called for blood... 

Cena bleeds.. EXTREME CLOSE UP OF BLOOD!!!


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I'm actually dreading the next time Cena wins clean, because everytime he does creative then spends the next two months trying to make him look as strong as possible...


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Can't wait until Cena retires and WWE looks at their roster with no future stars.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Godway said:


> Rollins outclassed the shit out of Cena in that match. Yet we watched the World Champion tap out. On RAW. A month before Summerslam. While the announcers have been bobbing on Cena's nutsack for the past 10 minutes.



He broke Cena's nose you idiot. Never hurt the other guy is the code. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



kakashi101 said:


> I'm so happy I don't support this fucking joke of a product. Please Cena hurry up and die from a massive heart attack you roid abusing fuck


Alright that's enough from you ut


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

First ambrose loses to the big slow and now Rollins tap out, wtf wwe


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena. Of course.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The Cena dick sucking needs to end


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Gotta give it to John, he is one sneaky son of a bitch. He gets degraded to mid card, while Seth gets elevated to Main Card. HE does his little im midcard for life baby! But really it was an eloborate ruse. Now look where he is, dreams to come true baby!


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins is like PUNk and is an established act now who will always have a direction and a storyline. But he is also never going to be cena level pushed like punk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I hate the fact that Cena won, but you gotta give the man his props. He's fucking tough as hell. His nose was completely jacked up and still continued like it was nothing.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

he will win at summerslam so stop the stupid burial nonesense


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena is going to bury brock undertaker after seth basically the fact cena beat rollins and cena got destroyed by brock makes undertaker the only beast baby face


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Awesome match.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Having your wwe champ tap out that fast...come on man and how much can the announcers verbally suck his c*ck ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

They will probably have Rollins poke one of Cena's eyeballs out at SummerSlam and Cena will still win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Who will be the first Cena apologist to claim that Cena made Rollins look strong by making him tap


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I really don't like Cena, and I get that most people here don't and are annoyed with the match outcome, but come on to fuck. The guy may have legit broke his nose but finished the match. Credit where it's due.

Also I love Rollins but had that been Ryback instead of Rollins and not Cena but someone like Ziggler everyone would be saying "Typical Ryback, botches another injury". 

Frustrating outcome, but fair play to Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I legit LOL'd so hard.

Doesn't this make Cena the greatest US Champion of all time?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



kakashi101 said:


> I'm so happy I don't support this fucking joke of a product. Please Cena hurry up and die from a massive heart attack you roid abusing fuck


How can mods allow this crap?


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I don't remember the comms ever sucking Rock and Austin's dick that much, I mean obviously they did a little, but not nearly as much as they do nowadays


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

:HA

And people actually thought Cena would lose clean to Rollins?

:maury

Rollins is gonna get :buried for breaking the cash cow's nose


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

What a joke. When the US champ makes the WWE champ tap out clean on Raw you know it's fucked. I'm sick of Rollins being made to look weak as fuck every week. Even heel Edge wasn't made to look this weak to Cena.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

That was a very good match. Rollins looked very strong, but of course people will complain about it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

What I took away from this is. Rollins is by far the best technical wrestler with Cesaro in the entire WWE. Some of the moves he pulled out, were what you see on the indi circuit, refreshing. But per usual it is the John Cena Show...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Thank God for the Divas!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wkc_23 said:


> I hate the fact that Cena won, but you gotta give the man his props. He's fucking tough as hell. His nose was completely jacked up and still continued like it was nothing.


it wasnt a heroic feat fighters in mma have had noses broken worse than that and went on for another 3-4 rounds actually getting hit in the face


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

THAT DOUBLE SUPLEX SLAM BY ROLLINS WAS EPIC :trips5 :trips5 :trips5


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Didn't like the outcome but instead of focusing on that, i'll give props to the dude that just finished the match with a broken nose.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Having your wwe champ tap out that fast...come on man and how much can the announcers verbally suck his c*ck ?


Not enough. His face was totally rearranged and still wrestled for 10 more minutes. A man earns a little respect after that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



kakashi101 said:


> I'm so happy I don't support this fucking joke of a product. Please Cena hurry up and die from a massive heart attack you roid abusing fuck


What a vile disgusting person you are.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

"He broke his nose, quick, praise him being a tough son of a bitch! Be sure to keep saying Bitch! Cuss words will help get the males on his side!" :vince3


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I can't believe i'm saying this, but outside of Taker-Lesnar, I don't care about any of these people.

Except for the NXT ladies, of course. But they're over with me because of what they did in NXT. It's not like Vince and Dunn got them over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*WHY ARE YOU COMPLAINING GUYS?! John Cena is a BONAFIDE LEGEND! NO new up and comers are allowed to go over him unless they're taking his position. Rollins tapping was THE RIGHT DECISION! :austin*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I don't understand. Rollins isn't likeable. His matches constantly suck. He runs away or gets help. Cena breaks his nose and makes the punk tap out. That's awesome right there. Cena has had the best matches last 2 months. The KO bouts were epic (KO has been shit ever since).


You know in real sports underdogs win right? Last seed can beat the conference champ. Why is this not okay in WWE to some of you??? If anything it gives MORE credibility to the US belt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



3ku1 said:


> What I took away from this is. Rollins is by far the best technical wrestler with Cesaro in the entire WWE. Some of the moves he pulled out, were what you see on the indi circuit, refreshing. But per usual it is the John Cena Show...


That's why they don't let the Indy guys bust out all of their moves, to not outshine guys like Cena and other guys like him.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

the commentary team summed up in one picture regarding Cena.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I hope ratings are even fucking shitter, I hope shares and stock are down, I hope Vince is losing more money than he is making, and I hope the company continues to crash and burn. Cena is the worst thing to ever happen to WWE and it just gets fucking worse and worse as the weeks go on


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Yeah, so Rollins is going to be 6 feet under tomorrow for that botch. And WWE made their position clear tonight, Cena really is positioned as being above the WWE title, which pretty much makes the belt worthless, what's the point in trying to win the title, if there's always going to be a guy deemed as being more important than you?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I ain't even mad at Owens tapping out anymore.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



SP103 said:


> He broke Cena's nose you idiot. Never hurt the other guy is the code.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


Cena probably shouldnt lean into a knee to the face though. I mean...watch the replay.

EDIT: Nevermind. Definite botch by Seth. Unfortunate


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Wow Cena's nose looked bad and that superplex into another slam was awesome! I never expected that.. wish Rollins didn't tap but was it because Cena was hurt so they needed a quick finish? Also how is the WWE belt worthless if cena wants it?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CoolestDude said:


> Rollins is like PUNk and is an established act now who will always have a direction and a storyline. But he is also never going to be cena level pushed like punk


:lol You're doing yourself and Rollins a disservice by pretending he's anywhere near Punk's stature before he left. He's :berried back to the midcard come summerslam.

It's all good though. Rollins got his licks in - literally. Don't think Cena's nose will be quite the same after tonight.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



gaz0301 said:


> I really don't like Cena, and I get that most people here don't and are annoyed with the match outcome, but come on to fuck. The guy may have legit broke his nose but finished the match. Credit where it's due.
> 
> Also I love Rollins but had that been Ryback instead of Rollins and not Cena but someone like Ziggler everyone would be saying "Typical Ryback, botches another injury".
> 
> Frustrating outcome, but fair play to Cena.


If it wasn't for that "botch" Rollins would have looked even weaker... WWE is just a hot mess


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Mainboy said:


> What a vile disgusting person you are.


It's still real to him damnit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Vince just couldn't help himself

Cena character in the mid-card with the U.S. Title open challenge was starting to make progress with the haters and in 2 weeks any and all momentum is flushed

:ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Tooth in nose.










But fuck it, we can run with this.

Cena da toughest. Cena da greatest. Now you have to like him. :cole


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena winning was going to happen, was hoping it would be by DQ or by fuckery. Tapping would've been the last option but they seem set on reintroducing the submission.

Not even disappointed, the match was great. No idea what that suplex move was but it was amazing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Roxinius said:


> it wasnt a heroic feat fighters in mma have had noses broken worse than that and went on for another 3-4 rounds actually getting hit in the face


Coo. That's the UFC, this is the WWE. All I'm saying is Cena is a tough mothafucka.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



kakashi101 said:


> I'm so happy I don't support this fucking joke of a product. Please Cena hurry up and die from a massive heart attack you roid abusing fuck


So much anger over a scripted fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



the fox said:


> he will win at summerslam so stop the stupid burial nonesense


Sadly that's the problem, he'll win but it will probably take an atom bomb going off for Rollins to retain :sodone:



Edit: Rollins should use that Superplex falcon arrow combo to finish matches instead of the pedigree that shit was awesome.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Rollins tapped out to fucking Cena, but I ain't even mad. After god knows how many monthes of crappy title defenses (MITB excluded, ofc) and in-ring limitations to fit his character, watching him go wild in the ring was freaking refreshing. S+ player.



Might Guy said:


> Not even disappointed, the match was great. No idea what that suplex move was but it was amazing.


Definately was the Paroxysm to me, albeit, combined to another suplex before.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Natecore said:


> Not enough. His face was totally rearranged and still wrestled for 10 more minutes. A man earns a little respect after that.


Please many others have done it and then some he does what everyone else does


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



A-C-P said:


> Vince just couldn't help himself
> 
> Cena character in the mid-card with the U.S. Title open challenge was starting to make progress with the haters and in 2 weeks any and all momentum is flushed
> 
> :ha


Gotta do something to help boost ratings :vince$


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



kakashi101 said:


> I'm so happy I don't support this fucking joke of a product. Please Cena hurry up and die from a massive heart attack you roid abusing fuck


Disgusting. 

And someone had the nerve to like this post too. Wow.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's &quot;A NIGHT OF FIRSTS!&quot;*

Lol Cena won? Ah, I miss the days of Austin/Rock/Taker.

Even they didn't bury talent as much as Cena.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

It's weird - watching Mr. Robot has already made me feel better.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

The only thing I take from this is Cena won't win the WWE Championship at Summerslam but then again he's the greatest wrestler to ever live on a level of his own so maybe they do it there as well. This is what happen when no not only make someone the face of WWE but pretty much the damm logo.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wkc_23 said:


> I hate the fact that Cena won, but you gotta give the man his props. He's fucking tough as hell. His nose was completely jacked up and still continued like it was nothing.


Try wrestling a Japanese strong style match with a broken arm.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena was in legit pain, props to him for sucking it up and finishing that match like a man.

That double suplex move from Seth was pretty kick ass!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Irrelevant said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> And someone had the nerve to like this post too. Wow.


to be honest its kind of funny as fuck


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Roxinius said:


> it wasnt a heroic feat fighters in mma have had noses broken worse than that and went on for another 3-4 rounds actually getting hit in the face



This, I even got mine broke in HS football in 2nd quarter, they set it during halftime and finished the game. It hurts, but it's not like he broke an arm, or tore his achilles heel, I seen one of those tore and roll up into the calf muscle.

Rollins probably stiffed on purposely, and if I had to tap I probably would of too, I wouldn't blame him if it was intentional.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



NyQuil said:


> So much anger over a scripted fight.


story of this place....it's why i don't even bother trying to be active...same whining and bitching every single week


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



deathslayer said:


> I ain't even mad at Owens tapping out anymore.


I'm more angry at Rollins. They genuinely have a future star on their hands with Seth Rollins, someone who has the look, mic skills and ring ability to be a top star for the next decade at least. And they constantly ruin him with terrible booking, tons of losses and being fed to Cena. It's like WWE is run by a bunch of monkeys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Might Guy said:


> Cena winning was going to happen, was hoping it would be by DQ or by fuckery. Tapping would've been the last option but they seem set on reintroducing the submission.
> 
> Not even disappointed, the match was great. *No idea what that suplex move was but it was amazing*.


This move?






If so, it's "Paroxysm."


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

wwefan123 said:


> I hope ratings are even fucking shitter, I hope shares and stock are down, I hope Vince is losing more money than he is making, and I hope the company continues to crash and burn. Cena is the worst thing to ever happen to WWE and it just gets fucking worse and worse as the weeks go on


rofl


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena haters are always so mad. lol


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I want to complain about it so bad but I won't stoop to the level of some people around here so I'll look at the positives instead. Rollins looked strong tonight and put up a good fight. Cena is a beast for finishing the match with a broken nose although it looks like the injury forced them to finish early. Also it was a great match and Cena winning clean tonight makes me think that Rollins will win clean at Summerslam. I think everyone needs to chill out about Cena. He's the top star. If he starts losing to everyone left and right, beating him won't look all that impressive. He's beaten plenty of guys clean that weren't affected by it. Guys like Edge, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, HHH, Shawn Michaels, and many others have tapped to Cena and I think they did pretty well for themselves after. Kevin Owens and especially Rollins are gonna be fine, everyone relax.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShowStopper said:


> This move?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The combination with the other one and the fact that it was slightly modified (or so did I seem to notice ?) only made it look cooler.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Legit BOSS said:


> *WHY ARE YOU COMPLAINING GUYS?! John Cena is a BONAFIDE LEGEND! NO new up and comers are allowed to go over him unless they're taking his position. Rollins tapping was THE RIGHT DECISION! :austin*


:lmao Thank You I needed a laugh after that Cena clean win over the champ. Nice match but another finish that indulges Cena. I was glad to see Sasha go back to back and for Becky to pick up a win. Owens/Orton was good but it was just a precursor for a run in.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

CenationHLR said:


> Cena haters are always so mad. lol


I don't even like Cena but the butthurt is hilarious.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena winning 3rd Rumble and the title again at biggest Mania ever? Wouldn't surprise me, they just don't care about future talent, and like CM Punk said they have no future plans for anyone but Cena; they only care about him and letting him win all the time, it's a joke but that's why so many fans are turning off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

They had their only credible future star left tap to the Eater of Worlds. He got them all. Balor better not come up.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena deserves more respect for doing the exact same thing other guys in wrestling do ? You cena fans are laughable . I resbect ant guy that does this no one is above anyone guys fight through injuries all the time John isn't godlike for something like this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Solf said:


> The combination with the other one and the fact that it was slightly modified (or so did I seem to notice ?) only made it look cooler.


Yeah, man. Never saw him do it in a combo with the superplex, that was awesome. And it was slightly modified in that he dropped him between the legs, instead of his side. Close enough, though.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I think more shocking than Cena winning with a broken nose is finding out via WWE Network, that Shawn Michaels is/was a tobacco dipper.

Would have never expected that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

No one on the current roster will be the next flag carrier. That person will be on the roster when Cena is done.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Solf said:


> Rollins tapped out to fucking Cena, but I ain't even mad. After god knows how many monthes of crappy title defenses (MITB excluded, ofc) and in-ring limitations to fit his character, watching him go wild in the ring was freaking refreshing. S+ player.
> 
> 
> 
> Definately was the Paroxysm to me, albeit, combined to another suplex before.


I don't watch the indies so no idea what his old moves are :lol. Became a fan of Seth in the middle of the Shield run.

It was a great match, while it ended in a bad decision they actually had Seth look credible on his own. The broken nose def added to it though.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Please many others have done it and then some he does what everyone else does


Lol right? Daniel Bryan finished a match with a DETACHED RETINA.

As in, 10x worse and CANT SEE. Triple H kept wrestling with torn freaking Quads. A Broken nose is a mild injury, made to look worse through its grotesque appearance. But WWE is going to abuse this so hard it's going to be sickening.

That nose injury was the best possible thing that could have happened for Cena. He can direct all attention off of how absolutely ridiculous it is, he just tapped the WWE champion, on a RAW, and towards "LOOK HOW TOUGH I AM!"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



kakashi101 said:


> I'm so happy I don't support this fucking joke of a product. Please Cena hurry up and die from a massive heart attack you roid abusing fuck


:Jordan


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CoolGuy45 said:


> I want to complain about it so bad but I won't stoop to the level of some people around here so I'll look at the positives instead. Rollins looked strong tonight and put up a good fight. Cena is a beast for finishing the match with a broken nose although it looks like the injury forced them to finish early. Also it was a great match and Cena winning clean tonight makes me think that Rollins will win clean at Summerslam. I think everyone needs to chill out about Cena. He's the top star. If he starts losing to everyone left and right, beating him won't look all that impressive. He's beaten plenty of guys clean that weren't affected by it. Guys like Edge, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, HHH, Shawn Michaels, and many others have tapped to Cena and I think they did pretty well for themselves after. Kevin Owens and especially Rollins are gonna be fine, everyone relax.


Relax...Relax...Relax ..every [email protected] time .lose left and right ? they guy barley loses at all and when he does lose he will beat the guy who beat him2-3 times after that's the problem.


----------



## e^x (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TheLooseCanon said:


> They had their only credible future star left tap to the Eater of Worlds. He got them all. Balor better not come up.


Rollins was never a credible future star. He never had a chance, because he just isn't that good. 

Good decision to have Cena make him tap like a bitch. Now, having Owens tap to him - that was a mistake.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> Cena winning 3rd Rumble and the title again at biggest Mania ever? Wouldn't surprise me, they just don't care about future talent, and like CM Punk said they have no future plans for anyone but Cena; they only care about him and letting him win all the time, it's a joke but that's why so many fans are turning off.


I guess I missed punk saying anything like this.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Minus the super cena shit. But props that nose JESUS!! Ive heard of cauliflower ear.
Is it possible to get cauliflower nose??? But a pretty good match. And good raw over all tonight.

I know there are those that will hate. Haters always be hatin. But i think the nxt diva call-ups
have not only forced the current/main roster divas. But the men to up there games as well.

While not perfect. And theres still some wonky shit. To me things are looking-up in wwe.
I guess im more relaxed on the issue.

And i cannot wait for austins podcast next week.

AUSTIN AND PAIGE TOGETHER!!! MARK OUT MOMENT OF THE YEAR!!!!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> Cena winning 3rd Rumble and the title again at biggest Mania ever? Wouldn't surprise me, they just don't care about future talent, and like CM Punk said they have no future plans for anyone but Cena; they only care about him and letting him win all the time, it's a joke but that's why so many fans are turning off.


BECAUSE THEIR PUBLIC FUCKING IMAGE RUNS THROUGH HIS VEINS WHAT DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND? THAT IS MORE IMPORTANT THEN ANY WWE SHOW OR FAN!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



gaz0301 said:


> I really don't like Cena, and I get that most people here don't and are annoyed with the match outcome, but come on to fuck.* The guy may have legit broke his nose but finished the match. Credit where it's due*.
> 
> Also I love Rollins but had that been Ryback instead of Rollins and not Cena but someone like Ziggler everyone would be saying "Typical Ryback, botches another injury".
> 
> Frustrating outcome, but fair play to Cena.


Come on pal.Bert Trautmann broke his neck in a cup final and finished the match.Austin done something similar after Owen Hart botched the pile driver.There have been many instance where sportsman have broken there legs arms hands etc and carried on playing.A little broken nose aint that bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



wwefan123 said:


> I hope ratings are even fucking shitter, I hope shares and stock are down, I hope Vince is losing more money than he is making, and I hope the company continues to crash and burn. Cena is the worst thing to ever happen to WWE and it just gets fucking worse and worse as the weeks go on


Problem is, that would only make things worse. WWE have gotten to the state where the more things go wrong, the more they feel compelled to include him. He's the solution in their eyes, not the problem.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CenationHLR said:


> Cena haters are always so mad. lol


You have to understand this very subtle point. Some people do hate Cena the person. Some people just hate his character. But what I believe people hate even more is the way he's booked in relation to the rest of the roster.

It's like Cena is on the roof of a 10 story building, everyone else is in the damn lobby, the elevator is broken and there's fire on the fifth floor so the stairs are impossible to navigate. (Sorry for the clunky metaphor.)

The result is a roster full of geeks and people we don't care about. WWE almost forces you to like Cena, otherwise the product is too depressing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena is one tough SOB, this is in no dispute, but let's remember pro wrestlers are not us on the couch and are filled with adrenaline. Incredibly high tolerance for pain. Taker working 20 minutes after 3rd degree burns that legitimately would have killed him if not for A. Taker's coat and B. Taker wetting his hair so much before the match. Vader had a fucking retnal detatchment during a match vs Stan motherfucking Hansen in Japan and continued to wrestle for 20 minutes (for my money the king of the tough feats), HHH finishing with the torn quad, Michaels going on ppv vs I believe HHH with a torn meniscus, ..... Funk and Mick with too many to count. Sabu wrestled 7 or so fucking minutes with a legit torn bicep and just taped it up and carried on in a barbed wire match no less. Hell, Taker finishing most his match at mania 30 on dream street with a severe grade concussion. Chris Benoit only losing one step and still being top flight when his body was breaking down and mentally was at an eighty year old alzheimers level and didn't have long to live according to Nowitzki. There are just a small modern taste of many examples


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So Rollins tapped? So what? He'll get his cheap win at SummerSlam over Cena and everything will return to the way it was. I'm thoroughly confused as to why no one can see the setup.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



DDMac said:


> So Rollins tapped? So what? He'll get his cheap win at SummerSlam over Cena and everything will return to the way it was. I'm thoroughly confused as to why no one can see the setup.


Err. He'll get his win back prior to ss and then there, will lose


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



DDMac said:


> So Rollins tapped? So what? He'll get his cheap win at SummerSlam over Cena and everything will return to the way it was. I'm thoroughly confused as to why no one can see the setup.


Guess what: he will gain nothing from it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

So how good was Cena/Rollins wrestling wise?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Guess what: he will gain nothing from it.


So what?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



CoolGuy45 said:


> He's beaten plenty of guys clean that weren't affected by it. Guys like Edge, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, HHH, Shawn Michaels,


Fuck me a list of retired or irrelevant wrestlers good work!


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Everyone's so caught up on Cena beating Rollins that they forgot that Big SHow beat Dean Ambrose. Bitch about that for a while.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TJQ said:


> So how good was Cena/Rollins wrestling wise?


Very good match since Rollins was able to get alot of offense in, especially towards the end. Had a combo of a superplex into Paroxysm, which was awesome. Amazing how much his offense has been stifled since turning heel. One of the best TV matches of year.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

I dunno I think it's just the classic someone gets the best of the champ in a non-title match to make the title match seem a bigger deal. Rollins likely goes over Cena (possibly clean) at SS.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



ShowStopper said:


> Very good match since Rollins was able to get alot of offense in, especially towards the end. Had a combo of a superplex into Paroxysm, which was awesome. One of the best TV matches of year.


Yea I saw a gif of his huge ass knee and the Superplex into what I'm pretty sure was actually a Falcon Arrow. But thanks, I'll be sure to check it out now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Hopefully Rollins cheats to win at SummerSlam.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

oh for fuck sakes. If you cant see whats wrong with Seth tapping out as fast as possible to Cena go ahead and continue to enjoy the show. I think im about to officially tap out. Well I'm going to Raw in a few weeks so maybe not completely until then .

It was a good match so I should just appreciate the fact that Seth went down easier than Owens? Easier than other people during the U.S open challenge? & Cena had a broken nose to top it off(credit to Cena for fighting through that, it looked brutal.) Cena will end up probably vacating the U.S Title and all that run will ever show was that he went down to the midcard, conquered them all and decided he wanted his real title back from a guy who clearly doesn't deserve it.

It was a pretty bland Raw as a whole and topped off with a poor choice of a finish. & can they figure out their commentating team. JBL praising Cena is overkill. Where is the heel commentator that should be team Rollins and hating how Cena picked up a win. That shit matters. Theres so much wrong with Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



TJQ said:


> Yea I saw a gif of his huge ass knee and the Superplex into what I'm pretty sure was actually a Falcon Arrow. But thanks, I'll be sure to check it out now.


Yeah, it was alittle different from Paroxysm but still similar, so I just called it that. :lol


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

Cena should come out next week and make a top 10 list of the people he grew an empire off. He won with a broken freaking neck, oops I mean nose.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*



Badbadrobot said:


> Err. He'll get his win back prior to ss and then there, will lose


And why would they give him win back prior to PPV?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - US CHAMPION > WWE CHAMPION*

*Leo Kruger and Dolph Ziggler show up next week?*


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Evolution of John Cena. Right Michael Cole?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Leo Kruger and Dolph Ziggler show up next week?*


Its only right a week after Dog Ziggler debuted. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's "A NIGHT OF FIRSTS!"*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Barefoot Lana strikes again. Someone check @Chrome 's pulse.*


LOL wasn't even watching. Too busy watching the Red Sox/ChiSox game and catching up on Lucha Underground episodes. Will definitely check out the goods on Youtube later though. :durant3

But yeah, reading some of the results here, seems like I made the right choice. LOL at Cena making Rollins tap squeaky clean. Why even care about their match at Summerslam now when we already know Cena can do that? Baffling some people can defend it, but then again, Cena could beat the whole roster in a gauntlet match and some people would still find a way to defend it. It's just bad booking no matter which way you slice it.

Despite the booking, I saw the pic of Cena's broken nose and he definitely deserves props for finishing the match with it. Can't think of too many people who would be able to do that.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's "A NIGHT OF FIRSTS!"*

"Midcard titles should be built up. Unless it's held by John Cena. Then fuck it."


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Rollins won the championship cheap. Look back at matches like Flair/Funk for the title. He runs in when two guys had beat the hell out of each other and pinned one. It was a bitch way to win a world championship, so it only makes sense. But this is what makes him a great villian...he won the title cheap. But manages to hang on to it even against hero Super Cena. I'm actually rooting for him to beat Cena cuz it'll up his heel status.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I'm actually rooting for him to beat Cena cuz it'll up his heel status.


He is using face moves now though.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Tuned in just for the end. Oh, Cena wins. But hey, at least his broken Fred Flintstone looking nose added a layer of excitement.

Seriously, they are just going to keep on riding his stale ass straight through the ground like China syndrome. When after over a decade the entire fucking company still revolves around him, it speaks volumes as to why the product is fading. I truly feel for the rest of the roster and see more and more and more why CM Punk got the hell out of there. 

I tell you what, WWE. Instead of pulling the Cena card every time you see things going south, maybe you should address the real problem... the writing. There is a locker room full of great talent just waiting to be used properly, but nope. Guys get a small push and then are fed to Cena and shoved back down to the mid card, where they will fade away into obscurity and lose whatever credibility as a top guy they may have generated. 

It's like WWE are beating themselves over the head with a hammer and can't figure out why there is pain. Good luck with that insanity approach.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> I'm so happy I don't support this fucking joke of a product. Please Cena hurry up and die from a massive heart attack you roid abusing fuck


*Do you know what you look like by wishing this on a wrestler? Have some class. *:no:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Also Show's fat old ass has no business beating someone as talented as Ambrose in 2015. That Suicide Dive right into a Knockout Punch made Ambrose look like a complete idiot.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/27 - Call It Prom Because It's "A NIGHT OF FIRSTS!"*



Chrome said:


> Despite the booking, I saw the pic of Cena's broken nose and he definitely deserves props for finishing the match with it. Can't think of too many people who would be able to do that.


I saw it, too. It was sick.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cena's not losing at summerslam. He's already lost twice this year to rusev and owens.

I predict he wins the title and holds til wrestlemania where he loses to teigns.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Just watched the two divas matches and Cena/Rollins.

Thought Sasha vs Paige was a very good match.

Anyone hear Cena ask "What time is it, ref?" after he kicks out of the superkick?


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like the Owens tap out isn't so bad any more... Their making the STF formidable again... First KO taps and now the WWEWHC Seth Rollins taps... Making it a legit submission again by beating the top 2 heels with it... Lets see where this goes...


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

Showtime2k8 said:


> Looks like the Owens tap out isn't so bad any more... Their making the STF formidable again... First KO taps and now the WWEWHC Seth Rollins taps... Making it a legit submission again by beating the top 2 heels with it... Lets see where this goes...


Lesnar taping out? :cena2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Meh show with pretty awesome ending.

- WWE should ban Naomi from talking. 
- shitty crowd, no Ноgan chants. Obviously wwe confiscated the signs, but no one can forbid you the chants. 
- Banks vs. Paige wasn't as good as it sounds. dissapointed
- can wwe give Owens good music theme? no? okay 
- Charlotte is the best. 
- when Sting wrestled in shirt in TNA people hated, when Owens wrestles in shirt its 100% OK. 
- Cena just made cruiserweight champion tap like a bitch. enough said.
- surprised by big cheers for Cena. 
- Del Sol is great. Wish wwe gave him a proper push. Him and Neville in a team would be nice
- Hope Rose is not a Wyatt family member
- fish? who booked that crap? and plz, stop destroying Lana's character.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Bad Raw. Worst in a long time. Enjoyed literally nothing but Cena getting busted.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That main event match was nice. Cena with a broken nose and still being able to finish it and win clean by making the WWE Champ tap out. Cena's time is coming up again. The haters are hating big time now. 

I didn't mind the Banks/Paige match. I thought it was decent although I could hear Paige calling out some spots at times. The other Divas match was not bad either. So Lynch's finisher is an armbar? Never knew that. I enjoyed the PTP on commentary during the Lucha Dragons/Matadores match. I'm baffled with Kevin Owens' booking. Along with Dean Ambrose. Poor Dean can't buy a win at all. Don't care about Bray Wyatt promo. Getting tired of it and never getting any logical reasoning for them breaking up and getting back together. Logic. Overall average show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why have Rollins tap on Raw?

If they ever had a big WWE match during the heyday of wrestling, they'd have never had the Champion lose clean in the middle of the ring to the US Champion. I don't care if it's John Cena, GREATEST SUPERSTAR EVER. It's bullshit.

I honestly wonder how these superstars think when they're told they're tapping to Cena and his pathetic excuse of an STF - first Owens and now Rollins. The two top heels in the company and they've tapped clean. Way to push new stars Vince.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Cena's not losing at summerslam. He's already lost twice this year to rusev and owens.
> 
> I predict he wins the title and holds til wrestlemania where he loses to teigns.


Would that mean unifying the titles?

At this point I think Vince could save a ton of money by just firing everyone but Cena and have him wrestle blow up dolls week after week. After all, if Vince is always going to make the entire company all about Cena why not take the next logical step? fpalm


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Very good match since Rollins was able to get alot of offense in, especially towards the end. Had a combo of a superplex into Paroxysm, which was awesome. Amazing how much his offense has been stifled since turning heel. One of the best TV matches of year.


Was a superplex into a falcon arrow but it's all good, that spot was sick. Was cool to see the phoenix splash again as well.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

This RAW episode was pretty amazing. Initially I reflected upon just how WWE would be able to follow up on the epic previous episode but they did this one pretty well. Lots of great quality matches.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Going through this thread, I'm glad I skipped RAW this week. The product really is down the toilet with the few redeeming factors being underplayed like crazy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In light of the Rusev, Lana, Summer fish segment, WWE is poised to profit off of it. Surely they could wrangle a Summer's Eve endorsement from it. The name goes perfectly with Summer as well


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Best part of Raw or at least I thought it was @LEGITBoss


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

If anyone ever doubted that Paige has become a glorified jobber, this is the proof. Maybe one day she will be lucky enough to be allowed to win a match on RAW but that ain't gonna be soon.

BTW what was the point of putting Sasha on Naomi's team when its pretty obvious Naomi is playing second fiddle to her? (kinda like Paige is doing with her 'team mates'). They'd have been better off creating an NXT team with Sasha as the leader.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

okay opening shit. Cena overcoming odds again Blaaaaaah.

Ambrose/Show Big Show goes over which is pathetic booking.

Divas matches I enjoyed I'm glad Sasha went over Paige Clean and Becky Lynch is awesome.

New Day are the best thing in the tag division get the belts back on these guys asap. 

Rusev and Lana segment stuff is okay I wonder where its going tho mixed tag it seems.

Owens/Orton was shit and Fella interfering what a clusterfuck how the Mighty Owens has dropped.

Cena/Rollins is a solid match with a credulous finish really and WWE championship credible is pathetic WWE are going backwards with Cena burying young talent. if he was going to the main event why on earth did Owens not beat him makes no sense and must be booking himself.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Everyone is saying how good Cena's matches are and how he's putting on classic after classic on each week. For me it's the opposite, they're just non-stop finisher/pin spam fests that get the sheep chanting "This is awesome" after a couple of near falls? WTF?

That Owens/Cesaro/Rusev triple threat a couple weeks back went 20 minutes, had ONE finisher all match, I think maybe one other attempt (may be wrong) and there were hardly any pins, yet that match was better than any Cena match all year? Coincidence? I think not. 

If people think 57 pin attempts makes a good match, they need to get their brain examined.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena/Rollins was good

Ambrose/Show was good

Paige/Sasha was really good

Rusev/Summer/Lana segment was good

Bray/Harper segment was good

No Reigns was good.

Overall good Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Cena/Rollins was good
> 
> Ambrose/Show was good
> 
> ...


Holy crap, I just realized that Reigns wasn't on Raw. Why wasn't he there last night?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky getting her first win :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

They had to rush the Cena win after he broke his nose. Rollins will still get buried though. Cena is winning the title at SS because of the unnecessary Bork/Taker rematch.


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

The WWEWHC had no credibility to begin with. His only clean win as Champ was against Ambrose, Ambrose who got knocked out and counted out against THE BIG SHOW! Your complaining about Cena making him tap as making the title less credible... When you should be complaining about Show beating Ambrose who was Rollins' only "clean" title defense in comparison... So now the only guy Rollins' has actually pinned looks like he should have beaten him after all, while Cena is more credible than anyone on the roster...

1 more thing... This just means Rollins will win at SummerSlam... So just CHILL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, I just thought of something. 

Next Year's Wrestlemania main event = Roman Reigns challenging John Cena. 

Anybody else think that match is possible?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

No chance cena wins at SS fwiw


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So blown away by Sasha right now.
Marked the fuck out when she mocked Paiges ring entrance, it was fucking epic.
This women is pure entertainment.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Oh God, I just thought of something.
> 
> Next Year's Wrestlemania main event = Roman Reigns challenging John Cena.
> 
> Anybody else think that match is possible?


I actually would love to see Reigns be put over Cena. A new direction is what we need, period. They always tease it, only to run back to putting the spotlight on John Cena. Along with the horrendous writing, this is what has driven me away from the product more and more.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cena winning clean on Raw makes me think he may not win it at SS. That and the fact that they aren't even making his apparent 16th title win a big deal. If not, he might win it at Night of Champions though. I still expect him to walk away from this feud the WWE Champion.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Oh God, I just thought of something.
> 
> Next Year's Wrestlemania main event = Roman Reigns challenging John Cena.
> 
> Anybody else think that match is possible?


And then Sheamus cashes in to make it a triple threat :vince$


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Holy crap, I just realized that Reigns wasn't on Raw. Why wasn't he there last night?


Not sure. Was expecting him during the Wyatt segment, but nothing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Stephanie and Trip-NO.
Big Sh-NO
John CeNOOOOOO

- These four black holes are cancer for the ears and the eyes. Well, Trips on his own is tolerable but with Stephanie I'd rather fuck my ass with broken glass. Or just not watch. Yeah the latter works better.

For the rest I bothered to watch:
- The Divas matches were pretty refreshing and actually quite entertaini - HOLY FUCK I am actually watching DIVAS matches on RAW! This is incredible. I could watch Becky Lynch and Sasha all day tbh. mmhmmmm
- New Day at this rate will soon be turned into faces if the goofy shitcunt creative team have anything to do with it. We know how they see the crowd latch on to something then run it into the crowd.
- Jesus wept @ FIRST TIME EVER LIKE A BAWSS FIRST TIME EVER LIKE A BAWSS FIRST TIME EVER LIKE A BAWSS 

:vince5 *'BUT THE MILLENNIALS SAY 'LIKE A BOSS' SO WE'RE GONNA MAKE IT EVEN COOLER!'*

Jesus Christ will you just go and fuck yourself you silly old cunt.

- Bray in-ring promo was terrific as per usual. Bray _always_ excels when talking in front of a crowd and I thought Harper did a good job. Glad we still aren't getting fucking Sting to ruin it all. Reigns didn't need to be there either - they've got weeks to build this up.
- Rusev - just like the New Day - is comedy gold. They need to turn up his vicious side though just in case he turns into a proper circus act.
- I love Kevin Owens, but having him wrestle Randy Orton made me not give two fucks.
- Cena vs. Rol-NONONONONONO. We all know how this will end.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Very good Raw, I'm still against Rollins vs. Cena at SS, though.

Also, any idea about the absence of Roman Reigns? I missed him.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Fighter Daron said:


> *Very good Raw,* I'm still against Rollins vs. Cena at SS, though.
> 
> Also, any idea about the absence of Roman Reigns? I missed him.


Very good Raw? Either you have really low standards or I have really high standards, because imo that was one of the worst Raw's in a long time. 

Which is a shame because they were really trying this week with the whole "first time ever" shit, but it all back-fired imo and I spent more time reading/writing on this forum than actually bloody watching the wrestling. And like I mentioned, there was more talk about Divas asses over the damn wrestling


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Very good when the Divas and Rusev were on.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

LMAO WWE copped out too fast. Why do they book themselves into these corners? Cena beats Rollins clean on Raw. WOW. I read it, I didn't see it, and I'm glad because it most likely would have pissed me off.

The right direction is for Rollins to win at SummerSlam and they most likely gave Cena the win... because Cena. Regardless, I got a feeling that Sheamus will cash in, though I doubt they will do the right thing and put the belt on him. If I were WWE, I would put Sheamus in a feud with Roman Reigns to see who should be champion because Rollins is not cutting it. That's why they have no faith in him to the point the US champ gets to beat him clean. Rollins cannot hold the belt past Survivor Series, and even that is too long in my humble opinion. He should drop the belt at SummerSlam either to Sheamus, or you can throw Sting in there and make it a Triple Threat and have Sheamus cash in the next night on Raw. Sting gets his title win, WWE gets the rub of elevating their product, and Sheamus finally becomes a legit star by defeating a legend rather than someone people hate(the IWC hates Cena and some fans hate Orton because they feel he has taken his success for granted and has been kept on top even though he screwed up more than Paul London and Brian Kendrick put together). 

It's WWE's fault why the new stars don't matter and that they have to relegate to two part timers headlining the PPV. WWE has to figure a way to place the new stars against the part timers so the future can get the rub they need to carry the company into the next decade. Rollins wouldn't have to beat Sting, he would just have to look believable enough as a top heel to get over or someone else like Kevin Owens against Taker or Brock. They have to make these matches ASAP. If Samoa Joe vs Triple H doesn't headline a ppv sometime next year or earlier, then WWE has their heads up their asses.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

I for one have no problem with Rollins tapping to Cena. There are some great ways they could go with it, though I doubt they will. First off there is the same excuse Owens had, living to fight another day, especially when Rollins' championship was not on the line.

What I would love to see is Rollins claim that he already broke Cena's nose, so he didn't want to also take Cena's title. Great, arrogant heel move imo.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Why is Big Show still getting pushed over younger talent?


----------

